# Clomid 2014 And Beyond



## Nightnurse

*This group is for all ladies using clomid to share your stories and get some much needed help,info and friends who know know what we are going through,please tell us all about yourself,relax and lets make some clomid babies*:hugs:

*
Clomid Ovulation Calculator*
*
https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator*​


----------



## Nightnurse

*I'm 36,no known fertility issues
DF, 41,low sperm count,not been retested in some years
We have been together for 15 years ,not preventing in about 13 of those years
Only educated my self and really started trying when I joined this site about 5 years ago,since then I have tried clomid,no BFP then,tried soy isoflavens,no BFP then,tried Femara,no BFP ,here I am trying clomid,50mg,2-6, again this year,I;ve waited this long so i'm not giving up,until i'm a mom*


----------



## jessthemess

Oh yay thank you Nightnurse!!


----------



## SAKS

No BFP on Clomid for me for 3 months... However, I had a polyp in my uterus at the time. It has since been removed. I am scheduled to move on to IVF soon...


----------



## jessthemess

I'm 27, husband is 30. We've been trying for 2 years. This is my second cycle on Clomid. I didn't ovulate on 50mg, so I've been bumped to 100mg. I have PCOS, so I also take Metformin. That's it :)

Im CD4 today, just took my second night of Clomid. No symptoms so far. I'm super nervous it won't work again but we are trying to think positive :)


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies mind if I join? I just started clomid tonight. I'm taking it days 5-9 and then doing IUI whenever I ovulate. I have PCOS too so I tend not to ovulate on my own. This is round 3 of clomid on this attempt. I previously did clomid and IUI and had our daughter on the first round.


----------



## jessthemess

It's not my thread, but welcome anyway to you SAKS and raelynn!

Today is CD5 for me, but day 3 of my Clomid dose. No symptoms for sure. I have a terrible headache, and am feeling gassy but seriously that could be because it's the last lightest day of my period :/ guess we'll see!


----------



## SAKS

@jess: The bump in dosage should give you better results! I produced more follies, when they increased my Clomid dosage.
@raelynn: What dosage of Clomid are you taking? Is it the same as when you got your BFP?


----------



## raelynn

I'm on 50 mg - same as the last attempt and same as when I got my BFP


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, I hope it's ok for me to join. I will be starting my 2nd clomid cycle 100mg if no BFP. I'm currently 10dpo and on cd26. I won't be testing early, just waiting on AF. If she doesn't come, then I will test. This is my first cycle bbt/charting and it's taking sometime getting used to it. 

I have a question: does anyone check their cm or cp? I apologize if I offend anyone for asking.

Thanks Nightnurse!!


----------



## jessthemess

Welcome buttercup!

Today is my last day of Clomid, CD7. And I'm glad because it's making me nauseous :(


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Jessthemess!! Thanks for the welcome and Congrats on taking your last daily dose of Clomid. I had some mild symptoms, but my AF was intense!
Good luck!



jessthemess said:


> Welcome buttercup!
> 
> Today is my last day of Clomid, CD7. And I'm glad because it's making me nauseous :(


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi and Welcome ladies,I hope this thread becomes very positive,

AFM: Not tracking anything this cycle,just want to remain as stress free as possible*


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: I check my CM. I do not check my CP.


----------



## jessthemess

I check cm, and take my temperature. I have sporadic periods and I have to watch for when I ovulate because I can easily go three or four months in between periods. If I get to 35 days and haven't ovulated I use provera to start my cycle over


----------



## SAKS

I temp and use OPKs too. I Google every symptom and BD as much as possible. I also use three fertility apps for charts & calendar help.
@jess: Do you get in enough BDing (every other day, even when you don't see the signs of the big O)?


----------



## Buttercup77

@Saks, If you don't mind me asking but what other fertility apps do you use? I currently use Fertility Friend. I'd like to use another along with ff. 

Thanks


----------



## Buttercup77

I think I'm out this month. My boobs were really sore but today they don't feel as sore and I'm not experiencing any major symptom such as tiredness or nausea....most of the time my boobs get sore before AF arrives


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: Sure! I use "My Fertility" app and "Period (P) Tracker"
I won't let you be out, Buttercup77. You're still in!


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks Saks! LOL!! I sure hope to still be in. 2ww are so hard for me. I'm so hard on myself but will remain positive.:thumbup:

QUOTE=SAKS;33750813]@Buttercup: Sure! I use "My Fertility" app and "Period (P) Tracker"
I won't let you be out, Buttercup77. You're still in![/QUOTE]


----------



## jessthemess

I use fertility friend only :) What do you girls use the other ones for?

I agree Buttercup, you can't be out yet! Your not out till AF shows her big mean face!


----------



## JeanJean

Hi Ladies! Hope I can join you all on here as I feel I really need a support system of people going through the same thing as me. I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS and do not ovulate on my own. I'm 28 and Hubby is 27 and we have been trying for a year now. 

Have tried clomid 50mg - no ovulation // clomid 100mg - no ovulation 

Doctor will be putting me on a hire level of clomid after a month break as I have a cyst then possibly will but me on metamorphic also. 

So desperate for my BFP - going through hopeful days and others feel very down..


----------



## jessthemess

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2700688/

Read that study. It's small, but it's a really good one. 

This study, and many more have proven women with PCOS often need Metformin for Clomid to work.

The study I linked to has 24 women with PCOS take Clomid only for six cycles. Two women become pregnant. That's about an 8% success rate.
At the same time they have 16 women with PCOS take Clomid and Metformin together for six cycles. Four women became pregnant, a success rate of 25%.
9 women from the first group of 24 chose to try again for a second six months with Clomid and Metformin and 2 became pregnant which is 23% success rate.
something else interesting in the story. Women taking Clomid and metformin started getting pregnant on the third cycle. While the group on only Clomid didnt have a particpant get pregnant till the 4th cycle.

So that means Clomid in conjunction with Metformin can help more women get pregnant faster than Clomid alone.


----------



## Buttercup77

@jessthemess, I currently use Fertility Friend and recently downloaded Ovia. 

You are right, Jessthe mess, it's not over til AF shows up!


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome JeanJean! I hope you find the support you need!:hugs:




JeanJean said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope I can join you all on here as I feel I really need a support system of people going through the same thing as me. I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS and do not ovulate on my own. I'm 28 and Hubby is 27 and we have been trying for a year now.
> 
> Have tried clomid 50mg - no ovulation // clomid 100mg - no ovulation
> 
> Doctor will be putting me on a hire level of clomid after a month break as I have a cyst then possibly will but me on metamorphic also.
> 
> So desperate for my BFP - going through hopeful days and others feel very down..


----------



## Buttercup77

Do you ladies tolerate metformin well? Sometimes it makes no so sick and I get awful migraines but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## jessthemess

I do get some headaches as well as some nausea


----------



## JeanJean

Thanks Jessthemess - that article is very interesting! I think next cycle I will be on Clomid 150mg and metamorphin. 

Thanks Buttercup for the welcome, great to hear and talk to people going though the same thing. This is just to hard and frustrating that it is nice to talk about. 

What amount are you that are on both clomid and metamorphin on?


----------



## jessthemess

I'm on 2000mg Metformin, and it took me 6 months to get to that high of a dose.

I took 50mg Comid in June and I didn't ovulate.

After three months no ovulation/no period, I've been bumped to 100mg.

For me, I'm very hopeful it will work this time!!


----------



## Buttercup77

I'm working my way up slowly on Metformin so 1000mg daily, clomid 100mg.


----------



## Buttercup77

That's good! I struggle @ 1500, lol. Have you had to cut carbs?

And yes, it will work out!!:flower:



jessthemess said:


> I'm on 2000mg Metformin, and it took me 6 months to get to that high of a dose.
> 
> I took 50mg Comid in June and I didn't ovulate.
> 
> After three months no ovulation/no period, I've been bumped to 100mg.
> 
> For me, I'm very hopeful it will work this time!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Was your AF heavier after a round of clomid. Mines was and I got acne like a teenager, lol! 

Sorry to offend if question is too personal:)


----------



## jessthemess

My AF was heavier and I did get acne! How weird! I didn't think about it having anything to do with being after a Clomid cycle but I totally noticed both things and wondered why, and was also annoyed haha because heavy periods and pimples suck...


----------



## jessthemess

Also, I have not cut carbs. I'm not sure why I don't really have the same big reaction everyone else does to Metformin. I don't get sick too much. If I eat two giant bowls of ice cream I will feel really sick but lol I would anyway without the Merformin!

I have noticed when I'm on Metformin my weight has slowly gone down, my cycles have gotten shorter, my PCOS acne has gone away, though it comes back quick if I miss a pill or two, and also I actually am just less hungry and interested in eating.

I know a lot of women really feel sick all of the time or get constipated or have diarrhea. I just don't really get that very often or very bad.


----------



## Buttercup77

Lol!



jessthemess said:


> My AF was heavier and I did get acne! How weird! I didn't think about it having anything to do with being after a Clomid cycle but I totally noticed both things and wondered why, and was also annoyed haha because heavy periods and pimples suck...


----------



## Buttercup77

I haven't noticed a lot of weight loss. If I eat carbs I try to only at lunch. 

I can eat ice cream anytime of the day but pay for it later, lol



jessthemess said:


> Also, I have not cut carbs. I'm not sure why I don't really have the same big reaction everyone else does to Metformin. I don't get sick too much. If I eat two giant bowls of ice cream I will feel really sick but lol I would anyway without the Merformin!
> 
> I have noticed when I'm on Metformin my weight has slowly gone down, my cycles have gotten shorter, my PCOS acne has gone away, though it comes back quick if I miss a pill or two, and also I actually am just less hungry and interested in eating.
> 
> I know a lot of women really feel sick all of the time or get constipated or have diarrhea. I just don't really get that very often or very bad.


----------



## jessthemess

Hey I just read you don't frer test till you're late! Me neither! Let's do that together!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello, everyone! May I join you?

I'm 27, mother to my 5 year old DS. DH and I tried to conceive for 2.5 years for another baby and spent the last year ntnp (3.5 years total) due to the overwhelming stress I was experiencing from unsuccessfully ttc. I have periods every 28-35 days every month...typically 31-32 days so I assumed I was ovulating just fine.
I had went to see 2 doctors before this one I currently have and really never got any answers. DH and I decided we were going to pull out all the stops and ask questions until we had some sort of answer or path!
Last week I found out I had:
Very low thyroid levels
High testosterone
Mild pcos
Low day 23 progesterone. Dr. Said my O wasn't strong enough. 

So here I am, fresh on metformin and thyroid medication. The metformin does cause me gastrointestinal issues :( I am only on 500mg but am to slowly work my way up to 1500mg.
I also have a dose of clomid just waiting to be used. My dr. Suggested that I let the metformin and thyroid meds work their way into my system and on my next cycle start the clomid, 50mg...days 5-9.
I am currently experiencing af so I have a whole month before I'm able to start. Would love to hear your experience and go on this journey with you all. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. Praying the clomid does the trick!

I have looked up people who take it days 2-6 also. Not sure the difference or the why behind it. Sorry for my extra long post!!! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## SAKS

Welcome, JeanJean and TaurusMom! Your work is not in vain. You will be pregnant sooner than you think. Let only positive/optimistic phrases come from your tongue. 

@Jess & Buttercup: I don't test until AF is late too... :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you, Saks! :)
So nice to be with others who understand what we are going through! I don't feel as if my family or friends get what I'm dealing with internally.
This time around, nothing but positive energy. I know it will happen. Thank you for your kind words, Saks!


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup and jess...I admire your willpower! I always test early and then "early test shame" myself. Lol! Good luck to both of you!! Sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## Buttercup77

:thumbup:



jessthemess said:


> Hey I just read you don't frer test till you're late! Me neither! Let's do that together!


----------



## SAKS

Amen! You got it, TaurusMom! We are here for each other! It's all love... <3


----------



## Buttercup77

Thank you, welcome:flower: and good luck to you!

It's hard but I find it's better for me to wait!



taurusmom05 said:


> Buttercup and jess...I admire your willpower! I always test early and then "early test shame" myself. Lol! Good luck to both of you!! Sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing today? 

Today my bbt dropped, yesterday am temp was 98.8 and today it was 98.3. Question for testers: 

Is that a big drop? Does temp drop drastically or slightly before AF? What are your experiences? I'm trying not to read into this too much but it's hard, lol! I don't have any other symptoms but before AF usually arrives I feel kind of wet like something is there but it's not for a few days. I apologize if it's tmi . My nerves are somewhat wrecked today

My boobs are still sore, but not painfully sore just tender


----------



## Buttercup77

jessthemess said:


> Hey I just read you don't frer test till you're late! Me neither! Let's do that together!

I'm feeling nervous/anxious on the testing since my bbt dropped, lol


----------



## Buttercup77

Saks, how are you? 

Today I'm 13dpo. I had the itch to test this morning but fought it! Yay! 



SAKS said:


> Welcome, JeanJean and TaurusMom! Your work is not in vain. You will be pregnant sooner than you think. Let only positive/optimistic phrases come from your tongue.
> 
> @Jess & Buttercup: I don't test until AF is late too... :)


----------



## MG0423

Hi! Hope I can join this group. Started my first round of 50 MG Clomid on Sunday night (CD5) and will finish it tomorrow (Thursday Night CD9). I had blood work CD3 and will have it again on CD10. No ultrasounds scheduled though. Should I be concerned? I already ovulate on my own and all tests have been normal but have unexplained infertility. Thank you!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies - would you mind if I joined you? I am in the middle of a clomid cycle and triggered Monday and bd Monday and Tuesday night. So I guess I am 1dpo. Would love to wait this out with you all!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Not having any symptoms,a few cycles pre clomid by breasts hurt,felt nauseas,this cycle nothing,feel a little full in my navel area,so dont know,AF is dueI think on the 24th,when do you ladies expect AF/test?*


----------



## Buttercup77

AF due 9/20. I test only when she's late. My temp dipped a little today so I'm thinking bfn. 

Lots of luck!:flower:



Nightnurse said:


> *Not having any symptoms,a few cycles pre clomid by breasts hurt,felt nauseas,this cycle nothing,feel a little full in my navel area,so dont know,AF is dueI think on the 24th,when do you ladies expect AF/test?*


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome CAValleygirl and MG0423:flower: (sorry if I missed anyone) Lots of luck!:)


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup77 said:


> I'm feeling nervous/anxious on the testing since my bbt dropped, lol

You aren't out until the witch shows! Sending lots of positive vibes!! fx! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi ladies - would you mind if I joined you? I am in the middle of a clomid cycle and triggered Monday and bd Monday and Tuesday night. So I guess I am 1dpo. Would love to wait this out with you all!

Woo hoo!! Good luck to you! When are you testing?


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello all! Af has officially left the building! I am now just waiting for my next Af to arrive so I can start my first round of clomid. Woo hoo! DH is getting his SA in this week so hopefully we will hear back on that quickly. We opted to go ahead and do it instead of trying a few rounds of clomid...which may be unsuccessful and then find another issue. Hopefully our planning ahead will be successful. 
It feels like an eternity before I get to POAS again.
We plan to bd every other day starting with the 3rd day after my last clomid pill. Do you think I should use opk's? Or just plan every other day for at least 10 days?


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: I understand, totally! My BBT dropped and AF showed this evening... :( I am always sad when she shows, but I should be happy because I am getting ready for IVF... 
@CAValleygirl and MG0423: Welcome, sweethearts! GL!
@TaurusMom: if you BD every other day, starting immediately after your lightest AF day, until the last day of the TWW, you will be pregnant. You owe me $50, when you get your BFP. :)
@NightNurse: Keep your head up!


----------



## taurusmom05

MG0423 said:


> Hi! Hope I can join this group. Started my first round of 50 MG Clomid on Sunday night (CD5) and will finish it tomorrow (Thursday Night CD9). I had blood work CD3 and will have it again on CD10. No ultrasounds scheduled though. Should I be concerned? I already ovulate on my own and all tests have been normal but have unexplained infertility. Thank you!

I am also not having my cycle monitored via ultrasound when I start my round of clomid. I've read lots of scenarios where they both are and arent! Not sure what the protocol typically is. 
I'm so excited about this cycke for you! 
Are you experiencing any side effects from the medicine? Using opks? I am so eager for af to hurry up and get here so I can get started, myself. 
Can't wait for your testing day! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, Saks! I would gladly send you just about anything for that prediction to be right on! Lol I am willing it to happen for all of us-- so I refuse to accept any other answers!
Terribly sorry af showed but I am super stoked for your ivf! When do you get to start that process? You are so close to your bfp! :)


----------



## SAKS

Amen! I receive that, TaurusMom.
Thank you, sweetheart! I appreciate you.
I go in for my 1st IVF ultrasound tomorrow. :)
Don't forget to put my $ in an envelope for safe keeping. I will send you my address in a private message. LOLLLL!


----------



## Buttercup77

Sorry AF showed, but on a happy note, lots of luck with your upcoming ivf cycle:)! :hugs::hugs:



SAKS said:


> @Buttercup: I understand, totally! My BBT dropped and AF showed this evening... :( I am always sad when she shows, but I should be happy because I am getting ready for IVF...
> @CAValleygirland MG0423: Welcome, sweethearts! GL!
> @TaurusMom: if you BD every other day, starting immediately after your lightest AF day, until the last day of the TWW, you will be pregnant. You owe me $50, when you get your BFP. :)
> @NightNurse: Keep your head up!


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Buttercup! Keep me posted!


----------



## Buttercup77

Temp dived more, so it's likely AF is on her way! Lots of luck to all!


----------



## SAKS

I'm sorry, Buttercup! I understand... Here's a hug: {{{{Buttercup}}}}


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks hunny bunny:) I'm waiting for AF and will start clomid on cd3



SAKS said:


> I'm sorry, Buttercup! I understand... Here's a hug: {{{{Buttercup}}}}


----------



## SAKS

Sounds like a good plan, sweetheart! Your enthusiasm is infectious, Buttercup! I love it!


----------



## Buttercup77

Temp is going down each day and still waiting on AF; I spoke with RE and we're doing clomid w/ 2 scheduled IUI's. I'm anxious, nervous and excited:wacko:, lol

I hope you are doing well. :flower:



SAKS said:


> Sounds like a good plan, sweetheart! Your enthusiasm is infectious, Buttercup! I love it!


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow, Buttercup! Sounds exciting! A double - barrel procedure! Wow! You all are serious. Lol! I pray those swimmers/soldiers get to those eggs and fertilize them quickly. I pray your fertilized eggs implant with ease and your BFP will be blazing! I pray you have a healthy, peaceful pregnancy and a wonderful birth, with a beautiful take-home baby! God bless you!

AFM: I had a wonderful visit at the doctor's office today. My US was great, my fertility nurse was super cool, and the lady who took my blood was nice. I feel so hopeful! I too am excited and a bit nervous. I start my birth control pills tonight (they were free from my insurance company). I have to take them for 24 days. Then, I move on to injections. My RE said one of his 41 year old patients just got her BFP (after her 1st IVF) and all of her vitals (and the baby's) look great. That was very encouraging news. I thank God for giving me this opportunity and blessing me to be successful with it. 

How's everyone else? :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Saks, thank you very much for the prayer, it's truly appreciated, and I pray the same prayer for you! God bless you too!
I'm so happy that your appointment went well and that everyone was nice. It certainly helps. This is our season, and the wings of hope will carry us :flower:
Please keep me updated on your progress! :)

AF arrived today, a whole day early, which is surprising, lol. I called and reported cd1 and go in on Sunday morning for bw. I'm not sure if I'll be using triggers along with clomid but will speak with my nurse. 

Otherwise I hope everyone is doing well in their cycles and to have a wonderful weekend!




SAKS said:


> Oh wow, Buttercup! Sounds exciting! A double - barrel procedure! Wow! You all are serious. Lol! I pray those swimmers/soldiers get to those eggs and fertilize them quickly. I pray your fertilized eggs implant with ease and your BFP will be blazing! I pray you have a healthy, peaceful pregnancy and a wonderful birth, with a beautiful take-home baby! God bless you!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a wonderful visit at the doctor's office today. My US was great, my fertility nurse was super cool, and the lady who took my blood was nice. I feel so hopeful! I too am excited and a bit nervous. I start my birth control pills tonight (they were free from my insurance company). I have to take them for 24 days. Then, I move on to injections. My RE said one of his 41 year old patients just got her BFP (after her 1st IVF) and all of her vitals (and the baby's) look great. That was very encouraging news. I thank God for giving me this opportunity and blessing me to be successful with it.
> 
> How's everyone else? :)


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow... I hate early AFs!!! Oh well, at least you have a great plan of action. Do something fun tonight and tomorrow. You deserve it, Buttercup! 
Keep me posted!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, happy Monday! I didn't feel happy when my alarm went off this morning, lol. I went for bw and u/s and all looks well so I start Clomid tonight and then ovidrel, but they will let me know when I should start the injectible. I'm excited and nervous. I will start temping again tomorrow 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## SAKS

Excellent, Buttercup! Glad to see you are doing well and moving forward. 
I'm still taking my BCs and looking forward to Injectibles. My fertility nurse sent me a nice letter today. I really like her. :)
Keep me posted, Buttercup!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Excellent, Buttercup! Glad to see you are doing well and moving forward.
> I'm still taking my BCs and looking forward to Injectibles. My fertility nurse sent me a nice letter today. I really like her. :)
> Keep me posted, Buttercup!

Will do. when do you start injectables? :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks, lovely update! So glad to see you moving to the next steps in the process. You are so close to that beautiful bfp! :) having a great experience with the staff is so important and is most certainly helpful when ttc...especially with all the stress that can come with it! I am so very happy for you and can't wait to hear more.

Buttercup, is this your first round with clomid? Sorry if you have posted this info before! I don't know much about ovidrel but it certainly sounds like your bfp is coming this cycle! I'm feeling so positive about our thread here :) prayers are going up for you both as we speak!!

As for me...not too much excitement. Still only taking 50mg of metformin. Thought I could up myself to 1000mg a couple of days ago but it really messed up my stomach so I'm going to wait a bit longer before I try again. 
My next af should be due around October 14th...not sure how my medication may affect my cycle timing. Then I can start clomid! Until then, life is pretty uneventful...and I'm OK with that! 
Enjoyed my weekend off...spent a whole day in pajamas and it was glorious!
I figured out if I do get pregnant on my first round of clomid...I'll be 9-10ish weeks pregnant around Christmas. How fun to deliver the news with all my family at that time!! I'm going to stay positive and keep thinking of fun announcement ideas!
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Buttercup77

@taurusmom05, this will be me 2nd clomid cycle and 1st w/ovidrel. I feel good about this cycle. It's the beginning of Fall and I'd love to have some amazing news around Christmas to tell my family too:)

I have a hate/hate relationship with metformin,lol I had to slowly work my way to 1000. I have 500mg to go,Lol

Thank you, and I pray for your BFP, very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

taurusmom05 said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - would you mind if I joined you? I am in the middle of a clomid cycle and triggered Monday and bd Monday and Tuesday night. So I guess I am 1dpo. Would love to wait this out with you all!
> 
> Woo hoo!! Good luck to you! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Sorry! Just saw this! Testing on the 29th if I can hold out HOPING I can!


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, valleygirl! :) sending you lots of positive vibes! Not too much longer! Did you have any side effects with clomid? Was this your first round with it?


----------



## JeanJean

Those of you taking metformin just wondering - is this a pill you take every day or only certain days of your cycle? thanks a bunch!


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: I should start Injectibles on October 13th! :)
I am so happy for you and I too feel very good about your progress. Remember, speak it out loud to the Universe and pray (if you believe) and claim your BFP! Say you will be pregnant during the cycle you want. Let the Universe know you are ready to be a Mom and you want it now! 
@TaurusMom: Thank you so much! I agree, we really need that extra kindness during this time. I am glad you took a few days off to relax...with no guilt. I always feel guilty when I just sit back and relax. I need to take a few clues from you. :) And, yes, the Christmas pregnancies for us all will be a beautiful testament of God's greatness and faithfulness. I am so looking forward to it!!!!!! We will all be pregnant by Christmas 2014, in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen! We will all have healthy pregnancies, with healthy growing babies, and a beautiful, healthy birth, with a beautiful take-home baby! We will all be wonderful mothers and raise beautiful, well-behaved children. Hallelujah!
@CAValleygirl: Good luck! God bless you! It would be so wonderful if you kicked off the BFPs for this thread!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am 7 dpo today and my RE wants me to wait until 9/29 to test (14 dpo) - HOW can i wait that long haha!

This is my THIRD round of Clomid this time. I didn't ovulate first two times because I have PCOS and wasn't back on Metformin. This time I am so we'll see what happens I HATE THE TWW!!!


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Hi Ladies, i came to join you!

My husband and i have been married 8 years and have not prevented at all since then, i had very very sporadic periods and would go months without one, i also never ovulated when i did. 
About 4 years ago we switched from one doctor who did nothing but send me home with clomid without actually checking anything, and went to an amazing fertility specialist who has done sooo much for us, although we are still waiting on our miracle, he had my husband checked, everything great there, and he did all kinds of tests on me, fallopian tubes are open, i do have PCOS, and he determined i had polyps, so after a failed iui and some natural clomid attempts, he decided i needed ovarian drilling, which i did along with a hysteroscopy, and endoscopy, he also realized i have never ovulated before, ever. so im 100% happy with my doctor, i had it May 19th and have had a period every month since then on the 20th-21st. i have been taking Clomid every period since then and have ovulated just havent gotten my BFP, I am very hopeful that my day will come soon.


----------



## Buttercup77

Excellent, you are moving along!! I also feel excited and looking forward to claiming what's mine!! I am a believer and know that great things are going to happen for us all!:flower:

AFM: today is cd5 and my 2nd day on clomid. Feeling good and no symptoms. I go in on Tuesday for bw and u/s. Moving along slowly but surely:)

As always, thank you for the encouragement, it's appreciated :hugs:




SAKS said:


> @Buttercup: I should start Injectibles on October 13th! :)
> I am so happy for you and I too feel very good about your progress. Remember, speak it out loud to the Universe and pray (if you believe) and claim your BFP! Say you will be pregnant during the cycle you want. Let the Universe know you are ready to be a Mom and you want it now!
> @TaurusMom: Thank you so much! I agree, we really need that extra kindness during this time. I am glad you took a few days off to relax...with no guilt. I always feel guilty when I just sit back and relax. I need to take a few clues from you. :) And, yes, the Christmas pregnancies for us all will be a beautiful testament of God's greatness and faithfulness. I am so looking forward to it!!!!!! We will all be pregnant by Christmas 2014, in the name of Jesus Christ, Amen! We will all have healthy pregnancies, with healthy growing babies, and a beautiful, healthy birth, with a beautiful take-home baby! We will all be wonderful mothers and raise beautiful, well-behaved children. Hallelujah!
> @CAValleygirl: Good luck! God bless you! It would be so wonderful if you kicked off the BFPs for this thread!


----------



## SAKS

Anytime, Buttercup! KUP!
CAValleygirl: Stay busy! :)
Ready4MyBaby: Get ready to be pregnant. I have prayed for all of the ladies in this thread. God is faithful!


----------



## Buttercup77

Have a great day ladies! xo


----------



## KrissyB

Hi everybody :wave: I figure I might as well jump in on all the clomid threads lol - the more the merrier right?

This is my first cycle on Clomid. I took 50 mg from CD 2-6. I have a large complex ovarian cyst, late ovulation (CD 17-19), and short LPs (8-9 days), probably all from endo, so they're hoping clomid raises my fertility. So far I'm on CD16 and still haven't even gotten a positive OPK, so I'm definitely starting to struggle with staying optimistic. I had a SLEW of side effects as well - bloating, cramps, irritability, even leaky breasts - so I'm not looking forward to probably needing a higher dose.... but if it ends in a :bfp: it'll be more than worth it.


----------



## jmft

Hi everyone! 
I've enjoyed reading your posts. I'm new to BnB. TTC #2 for the last 6 mo. On clomid cycle #3 100mg days 5-9. This month was the WORST. I had every symptom in the book, including vision disturbances, headaches, insomnia, cramping, etc etc. Firstborn was conceived on my 2nd cycle of clomid 100mg. I have consistently O'd on cd19-21 every cycle and AF came cd 33. Today is cd 33 and I have had backache with some cramps in the a.m. Still no AF but the symptoms are there. Had BFN 3 days ago (tested too early). Doubtful we conceived, but going to recheck in a couple days especially if no AF.
Feels good to read about others going through the same (miserable) process.:wacko:


----------



## SAKS

@KrissyB: Welcome! Have you talked with your doctor about not getting a positive OPK? I thought Clomid provided automatic ovulation...
@jmft: Welcome! I hope it's your BFP! Keep us posted!


----------



## JeanJean

CAvalleygirl - I am in the same situation you are. Did two cycles of clomid (50mg and 100mg) and did not ovulate as I have pcos. This month going to try 150mg clomid with metmorphin. Have you taken it before and did it help you ovulate? Also, is it something you take every day or only certain days of the cycle like clomid? 

Wishing you the best of luck and everyone else in getting their BFP this month!!


----------



## KrissyB

SAKS - I actually had an ultrasound to check on my ovarian cyst on Monday, and they said there were a few good sized follicles and I should expect to O soon.... and today I had a pretty good amount of spotting so I figure it's GOTTA be right around the corner. I have heard of some people's O getting pushed back, just annoying to be in that group lol. FXed the OPK is positive today - and maybe it's even a short surge to boot.


----------



## SAKS

Okay! Sounds "positive" KrissyB! :) GL! And, thank God for the good follies!!!
P.S. Make sure you BD/DTD all week to catch your surge!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow!! Did anyone get boob pain around ovulation?? I think I was in less discomfort getting my milk to dry up after weaning my DD..... I've got shooting pains from my nips straight into my lungs lol


----------



## CAValleygirl

JeanJean said:


> CAvalleygirl - I am in the same situation you are. Did two cycles of clomid (50mg and 100mg) and did not ovulate as I have pcos. This month going to try 150mg clomid with metmorphin. Have you taken it before and did it help you ovulate? Also, is it something you take every day or only certain days of the cycle like clomid?
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck and everyone else in getting their BFP this month!!

Yes - now I'm on Metformin and it DID help me ovulate! That plus my RE has me on 5mg. of a steroid (I know, so weird) but something worked and I got a trigger shot on CD 11 and O'd on CD12.


----------



## SAKS

I read a blog on another site recently, where a respondent told the poster not to try to fill her "void" by having children. She also said, she knew from experience that it would not fill the "hole" or emptiness, as she had birthed several children and still felt unsatisfied in life.*

-I agree with the respondent, that people should not have children to try and complete their lives. I believe one must go into parenting, already complete...and ready to share their gifts with a new addition to their life.*

-I see it all the time with single women. They believe that getting married will make their life full and complete...and better. They often get a rude awakening, when they find out that two wholes must come together for full completeness, or one will spend the majority of the time trying to help the other become complete (which is quite draining, frustrating, and annoying).*

-So, I wanted to ask all of you (NTNP, pregnant, and soon-to-be-pregnant) why you really want to be a mother and/or have more children.*


----------



## SAKS

I'll go first!

-I want to be a mother, because I have so much to share with my child. I believe I am destined to raise a child in the ways of the Lord. I have always wanted to be a mother. Being a mother/parent is the most important job in the world. I want to be a mother to produce, raise and help develop someone who will make the world a better place. I want to have a child with my DH, as I believe he has a right to have offspring that will carry his name (and his looks). I want to be a mother, because it just feels right. I can feel it in my bones. I feel like God made me for this purpose. I want to laugh, play, shop, garden, travel, and chat with my child. I want to support them in their endeavors and cheer for them from the sideline. I want to be a meddling MIL and a listening ear for my grandchildren. I want to be a mother who is able to listen without judgement, but still give stern, fair advice. I want to be a mother, because...It's just the right thing to do.*


----------



## JeanJean

CAvalleygirl - congrats on ovulating!! I hope I am able to ovulate with the help of metmorphin and possibly the trigger shot also. Wish you and everyone else on the site good luck in getting pregnant this month


Were you also on clomid?


----------



## SAKS

FYI:
Clomid vs Famara: TTC with PCOS

Check out this video on YouTube:

https://youtu.be/_DJVHgcZcus

https://youtu.be/dDCeaOY3bOI


----------



## Buttercup77

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM: kind of tired and ready for the work week to be over! Tomorrow is my last day taking clomid :)

From a early age in life I desired to become a mother. I've always had a mature and nurturing soul with a inner strength that women I grew up around possessed.They were strong, selfless, loving mothers who put their family first. I want pass on our family values and be granted the blessing of motherhood, and I pray and believe it will happen.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> FYI:
> Clomid vs Famara: TTC with PCOS
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> https://youtu.be/_DJVHgcZcus
> 
> https://youtu.be/dDCeaOY3bOI

Thanks!


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup, what a beautiful post. You will have your bfp and your beautiful take home baby soon. I know this in my heart! You will be a strong, selfless and loving mother like those of whom you speak! That post made my heart feel so warm :) I understand that feeling completely!


----------



## taurusmom05

Nothing new here ladies... on CD13...waiting for af to arrive around roughly CD 32 so I can begin my clomid cycle! Seems as if time is taking forever to pass!!

Hope everyone is well. Sending positive energy and thoughts to all! Xo


----------



## SAKS

Beautiful, Buttercup!!! Thank you for sharing. Your testimony is very inspirational. 
-God bless you.
@TaurusMom, JeanJean, CAValleygirl and everyone else: GL with your progress! Keep us posted!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Nothing new here ladies... on CD13...waiting for af to arrive around roughly CD 32 so I can begin my clomid cycle! Seems as if time is taking forever to pass!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Sending positive energy and thoughts to all! Xo

Thank you, and lots of luck on your upcoming clomid cycle!:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Beautiful, Buttercup!!! Thank you for sharing. Your testimony is very inspirational.
> -God bless you.
> @TaurusMom, JeanJean, CAValleygirl and everyone else: GL with your progress! Keep us posted!

Thank you and God bless:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning ladies!

Today is cd8 and my last day on clomid. I feel ok, a little tied with a small headache. 

Have a wonderful day!xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning ladies!

Today is cd8 and my last day on clomid. I feel ok, a little tied with a small headache. 

Have a wonderful day!xo


----------



## SAKS

Okay. Get your rest this weekend, Buttercup! You will be BDing soon & you need a lot of energy to do it every other day from today until the end of your TWW. :)
P.S. That's my formula for getting pregnant (BD every other day from lightest AF day to the last day of TWW).


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Okay. Get your rest this weekend, Buttercup! You will be BDing soon & you need a lot of energy to do it every other day from today until the end of your TWW. :)
> P.S. That's my formula for getting pregnant (BD every other day from lightest AF day to the last day of TWW).

Oh, LOL! That's so true! 
Being today is my last clomid day I will start opk testing on cd10. I'm not sure when iui will happen, I'll find out more on Tuesday . And like you, bd eod:winkwink:


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Hi ladies! checking in, i am cycle day 7 and took my last clomid pill for this time around, i now wait for ovulation day! i am going to give it all i got to make it happen this month!!

SAKS- thank you sooo much for the blessing, from your mouth to gods ears i will be pregnant this year! as for your question of why i want to be a mother here goes,

i LOVE children, i have always taken care of my younger siblings and have had that nurturing feeling towards kids, my husband and i love each other very very much and have been together close to 12 years, we have devoted all those years to each other and are waiting anxiously to give that same love to our children, we both have alot of siblings, him 3 and i have 4, we know what its like to have a big family and its beautiful. plus it doesnt hurt that my husband is a hottie so of course i want to have his kids haha but in all seriousness, i know my life isnt going to be complete if i never become a mom, i truly believe i will die a very sad woman if i dont have kids. its the only thing missing in my life.


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow... Thank you, ANGIE! 
I enjoyed reading your post. 
Remember: my formula for getting pregnant (BD every other day from lightest AF day to the last day of TWW).


----------



## Buttercup77

JeanJean said:


> Those of you taking metformin just wondering - is this a pill you take every day or only certain days of your cycle? thanks a bunch!

Hi JeanJean, I take 1000mg everyday in am and pm with food, I'm still working myself up to 1500mg


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, hope everyone is feeling well and in good spirits:)

AFM: Done with Clomid, no symptoms to report.OPK testing starting tomorrow and bd eod :) 

I have a question for those who OPK test: do you test in the a.m. or p.m?


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: Most TTCers I know test at both times (morning & evening), so they won't miss their surge.
Love your BD schedule! 
Remember, eod, until the end of the TWW.
You owe me $50, when you get your BFP! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> @Buttercup: Most TTCers I know test at both times (morning & evening), so they won't miss their surge.
> Love your BD schedule!
> Remember, eod, until the end of the TWW.
> You owe me $50, when you get your BFP! :)

That's a good idea! I was only testing in the evening around 7p. I will definitely test am/pm:winkwink: LMAO! Thank you for making me laugh, it's exactly what I needed after running errands! :thumbup:, xo


----------



## taurusmom05

Ready4mybaby- you are going to O soon! Woo hoo! How long after your last day do you start bd'ing? So excited for you!! Sending lots of positive energy your way! 
Buttercup- woo hoooo! Details on iui when you get them. Does your insurance cover that? If u don't mind me asking, anyway. I have started to research it in case that's what I'll be doing soon. My insurance won't cover it but I have no clue what it may cost! Good luck...praying this is it for you!!!!

I am going to take another 500mg of met today and see if I can stand being on 1000. I've been on 500 for 3 weeks and haven't been able to move on so here is my 2nd attempt!
It's cd16...just kind of floating along and anxiously reading all of your updates to keep me occupied until I can finally start clomid.
Hope everyone is doing well! The weather here is fabulous and it's my day off so I think I'm going to head to the park with my son. Have a great day, my friends! 

P.s. saks...I'm totally going to follow your bd schedule!!


----------



## SAKS

YAAAAAAYYYY! GO TaurusMom!!!!
Get it!
-You too will owe me $50 when you get your BFP. :)


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Ready4mybaby- you are going to O soon! Woo hoo! How long after your last day do you start bd'ing? So excited for you!! Sending lots of positive energy your way!
> Buttercup- woo hoooo! Details on iui when you get them. Does your insurance cover that? If u don't mind me asking, anyway. I have started to research it in case that's what I'll be doing soon. My insurance won't cover it but I have no clue what it may cost! Good luck...praying this is it for you!!!!
> 
> I am going to take another 500mg of met today and see if I can stand being on 1000. I've been on 500 for 3 weeks and haven't been able to move on so here is my 2nd attempt!
> It's cd16...just kind of floating along and anxiously reading all of your updates to keep me occupied until I can finally start clomid.
> Hope everyone is doing well! The weather here is fabulous and it's my day off so I think I'm going to head to the park with my son. Have a great day, my friends!
> 
> P.s. saks...I'm totally going to follow your bd schedule!!

Hi taurusmom, 
Glad to hear you are doing ok and moving along too!!:flower:

Our insurance covers iui, with 50 co pay

Thanks and good lock to you:hugs:


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Taurusmom05 Thank you so much!! i hope its my month :) we usually start to bd right away but with hubby working evenings and me early mornings sometimes it makes it difficult to ya know? this month we had this past weekend off together so we bd'd on the 27th and 28th hehe according to my app on phone i should ovulate anywhere from the 2nd to the 9th, but gonna bd before and after also just in case, and for fun of course! i also started taking my metformin again :/ i hate it but anything for my baby to make its way to me. i took 500 mg this morning and will attempt another 500 mg this evening, im already getting hot flashes, is that even a side effect?? ugh. i gotta suck it up. 
Saks, i will try that schedule this month, last month we ended up doing almost everyday during my "window" and that didnt work so maybe this month i need to give him time to "refill" haha you know what i mean. 

baby dust to you all ladies i will keep you all in my prayers and hope we can have a ton of BFP's our way!!


----------



## SAKS

Great, ANGIE! You too will owe me $50 when you get your BFP! Lol! 
May all of your baby wishes come true for you! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, 
Just checking in. I had my bw and u/s thiis morning. The follicles measured at 20cm, 18cm, (2) 13cm and 8.3cm. Ovidrel tonight @9p and iui scheduled for Thursday. Doctor said :sex: tonight:thumbup::blush:, lol.

Hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits! Have a good day! xo


----------



## jessthemess

Hello everyone!

Just reading the many many posts I've missed over the last couple of weeks haha :)


----------



## jessthemess

Okay this is going to be a long one!

-Welcome to the ladies who joined while I wasn't checking in!

-Buttercup, good luck this week on the iui!! Sounds like some promising follies!

-I want to be a mom because I want to have about a family to love and take care of. I have a great extended family and I just want it to continue. Plus I love babies and children!

-I take 2000mg of Metformin, and it took me months to work my way up to that. Every time I upped my dose I ended up waking up and tossing my cookies in the middle of the night. I think though that here at 2000mg is where I'm actually noticing changes and good coming from it.

Is everyone in the tww?


----------



## READY4MYBABY

SAKS, I will gladly owe you $50 if i get my miracle baby!! lol thank you!!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello all! Don't have time for a full update, but I wanted to share with you that my husband's semen analysis results came back today! 100% normal! Woo hoo!!


----------



## SAKS

Sounds great, Jess!
Looking good, Buttercup! 
Excellent, TaurusMom! 
I'll be waiting, Angie! ;)
I'm off to my 1st session of yoga. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> hello all! Don't have time for a full update, but I wanted to share with you that my husband's semen analysis results came back today! 100% normal! Woo hoo!!

Wonderful news!! Congrats!&#127775;


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. 
It's been 16 months of ttc for me. I've done 6 rounds of unmonitored Clomid cycles (2×50, 2×100 & 3×150).
Today sees me on cd 3 on my first monitored cycle on 50mg Clomid. 

7 weeks ago i had lap/hyst where a polyp was removed (tests showed it had changing cells meaning it could have turned into cancer :( ) and we found both tubes were open after dye showed one was completely blocked.

My fingers are crossed for all of you! Are any of you ladies from Australia?


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsLake2013 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me joining.
> It's been 16 months of ttc for me. I've done 6 rounds of unmonitored Clomid cycles (2×50, 2×100 & 3×150).
> Today sees me on cd 3 on my first monitored cycle on 50mg Clomid.
> 
> 7 weeks ago i had lap/hyst where a polyp was removed (tests showed it had changing cells meaning it could have turned into cancer :( ) and we found both tubes were open after dye showed one was completely blocked.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for all of you! Are any of you ladies from Australia?

Hi and welcome! And congrats on the successful procedure:flower: I'm from the US.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## SAKS

Welcome, Mrs. Lake!
-Okay, you have a great advantage: Clomid, clear tubes, a recent lap, and a recent hyst. Wow...
-You will be pregnant very soon. Look forward to it. And, don't look back and don't think negatively. Only positive, pregnancy thoughts from this moment on! 
-And BD every other day on your Clomid and after your Clomid.
-I'm from Texas, USA! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, 
How's everyone doing? 

AFM: since my trigger I've been feeling off, headache and nausea. I asked nurse and she said it was due to hormone surge.:shrug:

IUIs done, a little cramping and some spotting. Hubby had over 5mil swimmers so that was good. We will continue to bd eod. I go back in for bw next week.

Best of luck x


----------



## SAKS

Beautiful, Buttercup! Keep your feet warm and drink warm liquids. :)
-SO excited for you!


----------



## SAKS

P.S. 
-I had a huge project at work that caused an overnight stay, *burning the midnight oil.*

-I am extremely tired. It's my brother-in-law's birthday and I am too tired to take him out for dinner and desert. :( I hope he'll take a rain check.*

-In the midst of my work project, I forgot to take my birth control pills. Yikes! What should I do? I don't know anything about bc pills, so I honestly need your real-life experience advice. BTW, if you're wondering why a woman on a TTC site is taking bc pills, it's part of my IVF process. My fertility clinic believes the pills help set you up for a better reaction to the stim meds.
-And, I have 2 trips to take out of state (Louisiana and New Jersey) in the midst of my IVF procedure. I dunno what to do. I obligated myself a year ago, but my RE has me on a strict IVF schedule.


----------



## MrsLake2013

Thanks Saks, I hope all the recent stuff works in my favour. Will be taking my first tablet tonight!

Best of luck Buttercup! My fingers are crossed for you and I'm sending positive and relaxing vibes your way xx


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> P.S.
> -I had a huge project at work that caused an overnight stay, *burning the midnight oil.*
> 
> -I am extremely tired. It's my brother-in-law's birthday and I am too tired to take him out for dinner and desert. :( I hope he'll take a rain check.*
> 
> -In the midst of my work project, I forgot to take my birth control pills. Yikes! What should I do? I don't know anything about bc pills, so I honestly need your real-life experience advice. BTW, if you're wondering why a woman on a TTC site is taking bc pills, it's part of my IVF process. My fertility clinic believes the pills help set you up for a better reaction to the stim meds.
> -And, I have 2 trips to take out of state (Louisiana and New Jersey) in the midst of my IVF procedure. I dunno what to do. I obligated myself a year ago, but my RE has me on a strict IVF schedule.

Aww, hun, I hope you get to go home soon to rest and rejuvenate! Hopefully you BIL understands and takes the rain check!

I know right, that always confused me, why take bc pills when you are ttc, lol!! Not sure on the bc, I would suggest contacting the doctors office, just to be sure:thumbup:

On the traveling during your ivf cycle, can you speak with someone and tell them something came up that you cannot reschedule and see if there's a work around?

And, I can't believe you'll be in NJ, that's where I live!! 

Keeping my FX'd for you!!


----------



## SAKS

Thanks, Buttercup! I needed that! All of it... Lol!
Okay, I don't wanna, but I'll call my nice nurse and tell her I jacked up the pill schedule.
-I'm so afraid to tell those nice folks they waisted their money on me, and I can't make it... Oh boy... Decisions decisions... I'm gonna have to come up with something though. They paid for airfare, hotel, and food for me to come and consult them. 
-I'll keep you posted, Beautiful! Thank you. :)
-Oh, and my BIL says Saturday is fine... :-D


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Thanks, Buttercup! I needed that! All of it... Lol!
> Okay, I don't wanna, but I'll call my nice nurse and tell her I jacked up the pill schedule.
> -I'm so afraid to tell those nice folks they waisted their money on me, and I can't make it... Oh boy... Decisions decisions... I'm gonna have to come up with something though. They paid for airfare, hotel, and food for me to come and consult them.
> -I'll keep you posted, Beautiful! Thank you. :)
> -Oh, and my BIL says Saturday is fine... :-D

Lol, I'm sure you'll make the best decision and everything will work out :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks, what did the doc say about your bc pills? I hope that all got worked out! I'm sure it was no problem. Any new development on the work front? As far as your trip goes? 

Also, I've noticed some fun places we live on here! I am from Indiana myself :)

CD23 here. I'm usually around 32 days...wondering if taking metformin all month is going to change my cycle! Nothing too new this way...the cold really hit us yesterday here and I'm so wishing I could lay in bed all day. Brrr!!!


----------



## SAKS

Hello TaurusMom! Thank you. I just had to double-up on the bc pills. I will have to wait until later this month to make decision about traveling. God please bless everything to go well with me and my body, my ER, my ET, and my implantation. I pray Father God protects me and my embryos and keeps us strong and safe. Glory to God for allowing everything to go well with me and my children to come. Hallelujah! 
-Sorry, I just had to take time to do that, as I don't want to stress about it. 
-Not sure about Met, but I pray Father God places His healing hands on you and make everything well with you, TaurusMom. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Hello TaurusMom! Thank you. I just had to double-up on the bc pills. I will have to wait until later this month to make decision about traveling. God please bless everything to go well with me and my body, my ER, my ET, and my implantation. I pray Father God protects me and my embryos and keeps us strong and safe. Glory to God for allowing everything to go well with me and my children to come. Hallelujah!
> -Sorry, I just had to take time to do that, as I don't want to stress about it.
> -Not sure about Met, but I pray Father God places His healing hands on you and make everything well with you, TaurusMom. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!

Amen!:hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you guys :) I am feeling the love this way!!
Glad it was an easy fix on the bc pills, by the way! 
Praying for all on this thread. I had a dream that myself and about 5 other got pregnant within the same week last night. Lol so odd! I hope that means it's all of us! How lovely that would be! 

I am experiencing some pms like symptoms. ..so I believe the met is making this cycle a bit shorter than my usual 32ish days. I have a hunch that I'll be 28-29 days this cycle- which would make me ecstatic . The sooner af arrives, the sooner I get to my first go around with clomid.

I hope you lovely ladies are doing well. I continue to pray for us and find peace and comfort in coming to chat with you! Sending out lots of positive vibes to you!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Thank you guys :) I am feeling the love this way!!
> Glad it was an easy fix on the bc pills, by the way!
> Praying for all on this thread. I had a dream that myself and about 5 other got pregnant within the same week last night. Lol so odd! I hope that means it's all of us! How lovely that would be!
> 
> I am experiencing some pms like symptoms. ..so I believe the met is making this cycle a bit shorter than my usual 32ish days. I have a hunch that I'll be 28-29 days this cycle- which would make me ecstatic . The sooner af arrives, the sooner I get to my first go around with clomid.
> 
> I hope you lovely ladies are doing well. I continue to pray for us and find peace and comfort in coming to chat with you! Sending out lots of positive vibes to you!

Awesome dream, that would be amazing!! I hope and pray its comes true for us all:hugs:

I pray AF arrives so that you can start Clomid and your body will respond to the meds!! Please keep us posted! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies! 
Hope all is going well with your cycles!
Welcome MrsLake2013, may you find support in this awesome group!:flower:

@Saks, how are you, my friend?

AFM: I'm 4dpo and feeling ok. Over the weekend I some slight cramping but nothing too big. I go in tomorrow for bw. I'm nervous/anxious:shrug:

Best of luck to all! :flower:


----------



## SAKS

Buttercup77 said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys :) I am feeling the love this way!!
> Glad it was an easy fix on the bc pills, by the way!
> Praying for all on this thread. I had a dream that myself and about 5 other got pregnant within the same week last night. Lol so odd! I hope that means it's all of us! How lovely that would be!
> 
> I am experiencing some pms like symptoms. ..so I believe the met is making this cycle a bit shorter than my usual 32ish days. I have a hunch that I'll be 28-29 days this cycle- which would make me ecstatic . The sooner af arrives, the sooner I get to my first go around with clomid.
> 
> I hope you lovely ladies are doing well. I continue to pray for us and find peace and comfort in coming to chat with you! Sending out lots of positive vibes to you!
> 
> Awesome dream, that would be amazing!! I hope and pray its comes true for us all:hugs:
> 
> I pray AF arrives so that you can start Clomid and your body will respond to the meds!! Please keep us posted! xoClick to expand...

@ TaurusMom: Ditto to what Buttercup said! I feel the same way and she said it perfectly. :)


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: May Father God bless everything to be well with your blood work and everything to be well in your body. May your embryos be of supreme quality and may they fertilize and implant this cycle with miraculous results. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen! 

AFM: Guess what?! After DH & I DTD last night, he told me to put my legs up to make sure everything stays in. It was so cute. I didn't have the heart to remind him I'm taking bc pills. I was just so elated that he was putting in effort too. Loves him! Still taking my bc pills and I will meet with my fertility group (Resolve) tonight. I'm excited! 
-God bless us all.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you ladies!! 

Buttercup...4dpo! That's so exciting!! You are going to own this 2ww! :) I'm going to go ahead and imagine your fertilized egg starting it's journey down your tube and into your uterus to safely implant!


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks...that is so sweet! I love that!! :) sounds like you have a wonderful support system in and outside of the home where you live! How lovely!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> @Buttercup: May Father God bless everything to be well with your blood work and everything to be well in your body. May your embryos be of supreme quality and may they fertilize and implant this cycle with miraculous results. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!
> 
> AFM: Guess what?! After DH & I DTD last night, he told me to put my legs up to make sure everything stays in. It was so cute. I didn't have the heart to remind him I'm taking bc pills. I was just so elated that he was putting in effort too. Loves him! Still taking my bc pills and I will meet with my fertility group (Resolve) tonight. I'm excited!
> -God bless us all.

Amen! :flower: Thank you, my friend:hugs:

Awesome, that is cute :winkwink:, nothing beats a failure but a try. It is truly a blessing to have a supportive spouse and I thank God for my husband everyday!! 

I'm praying for us all, stay encouraged, my friends


----------



## Buttercup77

I just realized my signature is incorrect I'm 4 dpo not 1dpo;now I have to remember how to fix it, :dohh:


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow, Buttercup, my Mom says this all the time: "...nothing beats a failure but a try."
-Love it!


----------



## mytimewillcum

Hay ladies! ,

so basically I have been put on clomid days 2-6 (due to unexplained fertility) un monitored which I am worried bout as alot of ladies seemed to be scaned and I already ovulate on my own :s ... I just have to get my bloods drawn on day 21 ...I want to no if its normal to feel like you got achey overies ?? So soon?... And it also feels like I have. done a work out at the gym and have pulled all my muscles down south especially in my uterus and overies area its not horrendous pain or nothing but it noticeable also my back is hurting ...I have two more days before I finish my first course of clomid and I just want to no if this is nornal?? This early on??....I no you get many side effects with clomid just looking for a bit of reassurance... Thanks xxx


----------



## Buttercup77

How is everyone doing today?

Today I had my progesterone bw and waiting for the results. I kind of nervous as I don't have many SE from meds. I'm trying not to get discouraged about this cycle.


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: Don't get discouraged. Keep speaking what you want over yourself. Only positive thoughts!

-AFM: I went to my Resolve fertility group meeting. It was nice! It really helped me see how some women really feel about infertility. Some of the women were extremely depressed, while others were clearly upset (with their doctors, not themselves). I will be praying for them, as I do not like to see people hurting. We meet again next month.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> @Buttercup: Don't get discouraged. Keep speaking what you want over yourself. Only positive thoughts!
> 
> -AFM: I went to my Resolve fertility group meeting. It was nice! It really helped me see how some women really feel about infertility. Some of the women were extremely depressed, while others were clearly upset (with their doctors, not themselves). I will be praying for them, as I do not like to see people hurting. We meet again next month.

I will absolutely do that, claim what's mine! 

That's awesome! You are truly an inspiration and a blessing! I will continue to pray and be hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Amen! 
-Buttercup will announce her BFP on this thread...very soon!!!!!!!!!!!! 

-Glory to God!

Thank you, sweetheart!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Amen!
> -Buttercup will announce her BFP on this thread...very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Glory to God!
> 
> Thank you, sweetheart!

And you will be announcing yours, very soon too, my friend!:hugs: xoxo


----------



## SAKS

Yes, I will announce my BFP on this thread very soon. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!!!

-Thank you, my dear Buttercup! :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

How is everyone today?

I'm okay, just feeling a little bloated but noting too big


----------



## SAKS

Hey Buttercup, 
I hear bloating is good! Lol! Keep SX spotting and thinking of baby names and nursery colors... :)
-AFM: I'm well. Same routine (bc pills). Doctor's appointment tomorrow, Thursday. Injections start next week. Oh wow... Everything is getting so close.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Hey Buttercup,
> I hear bloating is good! Lol! Keep SX spotting and thinking of baby names and nursery colors... :)
> -AFM: I'm well. Same routine (bc pills). Doctor's appointment tomorrow, Thursday. Injections start next week. Oh wow... Everything is getting so close.

That's wonderful, you are moving right along!! :thumbup: I'm so excited for you!! :happydance::happydance:

God bless you! 

xoxo


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Buttercup! I appreciate you. 
-God bless you too.


----------



## ChrissyTTC

Hey Ladies!
Hoping I can join in on the fun :) 
I'm Chrissy 23 SAHM and Wife. We are ttc #2 after loss and a preemie (DS) with PCOS. I am taking Clomid CD 5-9 along with Metformin. I'm currently on CD 8! So yay for one more day! I'm also documenting our TTC journey on Youtube (link in signature) and currently doing a Clomid series on there just going over my symptoms and how I'm feeling ect. I'm really excited to be apart of this group and BNB! :D


----------



## SAKS

Welcome Chrissy!!!
Happy BDing!


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome Chrissy, best of luck to you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SAKS

How you feeling, Buttercup? Need anything from me? :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> How you feeling, Buttercup? Need anything from me? :flower:

Hi Saks!

How are you today?

I'm ok today, just feeling a little anxious. I've spent too much time researching online and threads and over analyzing everything, Lol!!
Although my progesterone bw came back ok and I don't need prog supps. I still can't help second guessing every little thing. I have a few symptoms, hot flashes at night but nothing else. Last cycle I had more symptoms, I'll just have wait and see. I don't plan to test until missed AF

Oh and now ff has changed my O day, everything thrown off and I'm not sure how to get it back, ugghh. Ok I done complaining....

Please continue to pray for me, thank you again!!:hugs:


----------



## SAKS

My sweet, Buttercup! I will continue to pray for you. 
Remember:
"Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God." ~Phillipians 4:6
:)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Just saw your thread, I have PCOS and we had been TTC for over 2 years and we got our BFP on the 2nd round of Clomid along with Metformin. Now we have our 2 month old princess. I just dropped by to say good luck and I understand it is a very long and difficult journey but have faith that it will happen. I also wanted to share that just because you do not have any symptoms such as hot flashes while taking Clomid, doesn't mean that its not working. I say that because on my first round I had every symptom and no BFP and the 2nd round I had no symptoms and we got our BFP. Not saying symptoms or lack of symptoms indicates anything, just sharing my experience. If you need any support I am here :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Tooth_Fairy! 
-Pray for us!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi tooth_fairy! Thank you very much. And congratulations on your baby girl!xo


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> My sweet, Buttercup! I will continue to pray for you.
> Remember:
> "Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God." ~Phillipians 4:6
> :)

Thank you very much Saks!! How are you doing? How did your appointment go today?


----------



## taurusmom05

Such a sweet post, tooth_fairy! Thank you for the extra bit of hope! 

Hello ladies!!

I am anxiously awaiting buttercups testing. Lol I have imagined it and prayed over it! :) thinking of you during your tww!

Hey saks!! :) yes tell us about your appt!! Thinking of you also...and sending out lots of prayer and positive vibes!

Afm...cd 27. Still waiting for af so I can get this clomid started!


----------



## SAKS

Hey Buttercup! 
-Everything went very well today. I started my first injections today. I was a bit scared...
-I will continue the injections for about two weeks. My last BC pill is Sunday.
-We have a ton of paperwork to sign for the IVF procedure. I bought my DH his favorite meal, to make things easier. :)
-I might have to come see you, when I'm in New Jersey. I will be at Princeton University for three days. Let me know if you can make it out, and I will send you the dates in a PM. I would love to give you one of your first baby gifts.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, TaurusMom!!! I posted right after you... :)
-That is sweet of you to say to Buttercup! May your hopes and sweet dreams come to fruition!
-May Father God fix everything in your body, TaurusMom and make you as fertile as the most fertile woman in your area!


----------



## SAKS

FYI: God bless Vivica A. Fox. May God give her peace in every area of her life.
https://www.eurweb.com/2014/10/vivi...Her Story about Drake Sending His Men (Watch)


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Hey Buttercup!
> -Everything went very well today. I started my first injections today. I was a bit scared...
> -I will continue the injections for about two weeks. My last BC pill is Sunday.
> -We have a ton of paperwork to sign for the IVF procedure. I bought my DH his favorite meal, to make things easier. :)
> -I might have to come see you, when I'm in New Jersey. I will be at Princeton University for three days. Let me know if you can make it out, and I will send you the dates in a PM. I would love to give you one of your first baby gifts.

Glad to hear everything went well, and Yayyy on starting your injections!! :happydance: I was a little nervous using the trigger but it wasn't bad! 

Absolutely, I'm not too far from Princeton, about an hour :flower:, please pm the dates :) You are truly an inspiration,Saks!!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Such a sweet post, tooth_fairy! Thank you for the extra bit of hope!
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting buttercups testing. Lol I have imagined it and prayed over it! :) thinking of you during your tww!
> 
> Hey saks!! :) yes tell us about your appt!! Thinking of you also...and sending out lots of prayer and positive vibes!
> 
> Afm...cd 27. Still waiting for af so I can get this clomid started!

Hi taurusmom!! I'm so anxious too, plus this is a busy time of year at my job so one minute I'm ok and the next:wacko:,Lol

I'm praying that af comes so you can get started too!! Thank you for the positive vibes and prayer, I truly appreciate it!:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> FYI: God bless Vivica A. Fox. May God give her peace in every area of her life.
> https://www.eurweb.com/2014/10/vivi...Her Story about Drake Sending His Men (Watch)

Thank you for sharing Saks, that's one reason why I refuse to give while I still have time because I don't want any more regrets.


----------



## Buttercup77

Happy Friday!!!

How is everyone today?

I'm feeling a bit better. My temp is whacky:

Monday 98.3
Tuesday 98.4
Wednesday 99.8
Thursday 98.7
Friday 98.8

I don't know if it matters...plus I forgot to temp Sunday morning and maybe this is what has it a little whacky, Lol.


----------



## SAKS

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Buttercup! 
-Yes, no regrets!
-Temps look good. Keep us posted! 
-AFM: I've been up doing chores and running errands. Tired already! Lol!
-Happy Friday!


----------



## Buttercup77

How are you doing Saks? Hope you are enjoying the weekend!:)


----------



## SAKS

Hey Buttercup! I am having a fabulous weekend so far! 
-I've been taking my shots like a champ! The needle is still scary. 
-How are you?


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Hey Buttercup! I am having a fabulous weekend so far!
> -I've been taking my shots like a champ! The needle is still scary.
> -How are you?

That's excellent! You are a champ and making it through one day at a time!:thumbup:

I'm feeling better, enjoying my weekend and taking it one day at a time. Decided not to test early, if AF is missed, then I'll test.

Enjoy the rest of your fabulous weekend! Ttyl= talk to you later! xo


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, Buttercup! 
Yes, one day, one step, one breath at a time. That's the best way to live. It makes things more bearable. 
-Have a fabulous Sunday and a very blessed week!


----------



## taurusmom05

Just checking in! Cycle day 31 here...just waiting on af to make her grand entrance! I am feeling so hopeful for this next cycle ladies! Hope you are all having a great day!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Happy Monday ladies!

Today is cd24, feeling ok. I go in for bw on Friday if af doesn't show. Some small symptoms, nothing too big!

Taurusmom, good to hear you are feeling hopeful, that's a good thing, stay encouraged and good luck! xo

How are you today, Saks (champ)? :)


----------



## SAKS

@TaurusMom: I too am hopeful for you with the upcoming cycle. May you have what your heart desires. 
@Buttercup: May your small symptoms lead to a big BFP! I pray Father God blesses your womb to be with child. 

AFM: Still taking my shots, working, cleaning the house, cooking (& buying food), feeding my gold fish, loving on my DH, and finishing a few projects. I am SO glad to be done with those BC pills. Oh boy, I used to cringe every time my reminder would go off on my phone. I think it's a psychological thing, that a person TTC just has a hard time accepting (taking BC pills). 
-God bless us all. :)


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> @TaurusMom: I too am hopeful for you with the upcoming cycle. May you have what your heart desires.
> @Buttercup: May your small symptoms lead to a big BFP! I pray Father God blesses your womb to be with child.
> 
> AFM: Still taking my shots, working, cleaning the house, cooking (& buying food), feeding my gold fish, loving on my DH, and finishing a few projects. I am SO glad to be done with those BC pills. Oh boy, I used to cringe every time my reminder would go off on my phone. I think it's a psychological thing, that a person TTC just has a hard time accepting (taking BC pills).
> -God bless us all. :)

Amen!!

Glad to hear all is well. I know,I was so confused about the bc thing too! Lol


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning, 

Hoping you all are doing well. 

afm: my temp dropped a little, so I'm out, and a sign AF is on her way. 

Wishing everyone well , and have s great day!


----------



## taurusmom05

How many dpo are you buttercup? Praying af is not really on her way! But if she is...we can be cycle buddies and we can test together next go around! :) 

Saks, how lovely to be off of bc now! I am so looking forward to going thru this next cycle with you. How blessed our future babies are to have all of us as moms! :)

Afm, it is cd1!!! Af came on this morning. I'm sad she came...but so hopeful about my cocktail of met with clomid. It makes me feel so very hopeful and I feel fortunate I was able to have last month to start getting used to the met.
Hope you are all having a wonderful day! I'm off to work :)


----------



## Buttercup77

@Taurusmom, I'm 12dpo. I hope its not a bfn, and if it is, not much I can do but try again. Thanks hun! My temp dropped a little but not below the coverline yet. 

Feeling a little down.....but I'll make it through.


Good luck to you during this cycle, stay encouraged and hopeful :flower:

Best wishes to you all! xo


----------



## SAKS

My Beautiful Buttercup... Don't fret. Stay up! Think positive! We are here for you. :flower: :) May Father God smile on you and bless you to be pregnant miraculously.

TaurusMom: Hallelujah! Yes, Glory to God for blessing us to be the best Mommies soon! I pray Father God directs every moment of your cycle and brings you your heart's desires. Thank you, Jesus!

AFM: I am going back to yoga today. It's great for relaxing through this TTC cycle. 

-God bless us all.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> My Beautiful Buttercup... Don't fret. Stay up! Think positive! We are here for you. :flower: :) May Father God smile on you and bless you to be pregnant miraculously.
> 
> TaurusMom: Hallelujah! Yes, Glory to God for blessing us to be the best Mommies soon! I pray Father God directs every moment of your cycle and brings you your heart's desires. Thank you, Jesus!
> 
> AFM: I am going back to yoga today. It's great for relaxing through this TTC cycle.
> 
> -God bless us all.

I guess I'm on a role today. I was going over my insurances EOB and realized my doctor's office hasn't been submitting claims for my visit to my secondary insurance, and this has been going on since July. I've been paying $50 per visit (even for bw). It may seem like I'm complaining about something so small but if I can save $50, why not? Now after speaking with Aetna (hubs insurance) it would be covered at$100 if RE was an attending physician at local hospital but they don't have one so, option b was to see an in network doctor who is not associated with local hospital, and I'm covered at 80% with a deductible. ughhh!:shrug: And if we need to move forward with IVF it can be more $. I know I shouldn't be complaining but....:shrug: 

Hubs called the benefits coordinator and I called her to discuss to see if there's any options. I'm also trying to lose more weight, 20- 25 lbs so if my current treatment doesn't work we can move on to IVF 

Thank you, my dear! I'm praying the Lord continues to carry us in the palm of his hands and grants us grace and mercy!!


----------



## SAKS

I love your prayer, Buttercup. I always talk about the Hands of God and Jesus. How ironic... :)
-I don't like to see you down. I know it's a part of life, though.
-I pray your insurance/money concerns work out in your favor. Keep at it until you are completely satisfied. 
-God bless you, sweetheart.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join this topic please? Im tarting clomid soon after my provera on CD 2-6 on 50mg :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join this topic please? Im tarting clomid soon after my provera on CD 2-6 on 50mg :flower:

Welcome, and congrats on starting clomid soon! :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for the warm welcome :flower:

Im starting my provera tomorrow exacited but sooo... nervous at the same time 8-[


----------



## Buttercup77

Hello,
How is everyone today?

I'm feeling ok today. sore boobs, "wet" feeling and little nervous about bw tomorrow if AF doesn't show up today. I came very close to testing today but AF isn't really due until the 20th. So I guess this time tomorrow I should have an answer, lol, that makes my tummy so nervous.

What will be, will be:)


----------



## SAKS

God bless you, Buttercup! 
-Keep us posted!

-AFM: Doctor's appointment tomorrow morning (EARLY). LOL! I am NOT a morning person. More bloodwork and paperwork.... :)
-Father God please bless us to be healed and pregnant sooner than we could ever think. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> God bless you, Buttercup!
> -Keep us posted!
> 
> -AFM: Doctor's appointment tomorrow morning (EARLY). LOL! I am NOT a morning person. More bloodwork and paperwork.... :)
> -Father God please bless us to be healed and pregnant sooner than we could ever think. In the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen!

Amen!

My appointment is at 7, so I'll need to be up and out by 6:15. I pray all goes well, please keep me posted. Have a wonderful evening:)


----------



## SAKS

Amen! You too, Buttercup! 
P.S. I thought my appointment was early, until I saw yours. Lol! I need to toughen up. :)


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Amen! You too, Buttercup!
> P.S. I thought my appointment was early, until I saw yours. Lol! I need to toughen up. :)

Lol, you are fine. I just like getting my work day started early as possible especially around this time of the year, it's so stressful at work. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, Buttercup. 

-I need to share this... I hope you don't mind. 

-I went on an IVF board to learn some things from others who had been through the IVF process. There was a woman there that had 4 IVF procedures. None of them were successful. She never had more than 2 eggs to fertilize. I prayed for her several times throughout her 5th IVF procedure. She had an awesome egg retrieval (18 eggs)...15 fertilized. Her egg transfer was great too! She had genetic testing done and 6 were Grade A! She froze four and transferred two girls. She is now pregnant. 
-Now, I am happy for her. However, she never came back to update me or thank me. She started blogging on another thread and I saw that she was pregnant and extremely happy. 
-I just feel like she could have at least come back to the thread we were on (by ourselves for the most part) and updated me and given God thanks. In her most recent blogging, she has not mentioned prayer or God. I know I shouldn't be offended, but for some reason I am. When she was depressed and dissapointed she always thanked me for my prayers. Now that she's 40 and pregnant for the first time in her life, she doesn't even stop to think of those that helped her get through... She should be careful to always be grateful and thankful to God...and those that helped her.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Amen! Thank you, Buttercup.
> 
> -I need to share this... I hope you don't mind.
> 
> -I went on an IVF board to learn some things from others who had been through the IVF process. There was a woman there that had 4 IVF procedures. None of them were successful. She never had more than 2 eggs to fertilize. I prayed for her several times throughout her 5th IVF procedure. She had an awesome egg retrieval (18 eggs)...15 fertilized. Her egg transfer was great too! She had genetic testing done and 6 were Grade A! She froze four and transferred two girls. She is now pregnant.
> -Now, I am happy for her. However, she never came back to update me or thank me. She started blogging on another thread and I saw that she was pregnant and extremely happy.
> -I just feel like she could have at least come back to the thread we were on (by ourselves for the most part) and updated me and given God thanks. In her most recent blogging, she has not mentioned prayer or God. I know I shouldn't be offended, but for some reason I am. When she was depressed and dissapointed she always thanked me for my prayers. Now that she's 40 and pregnant for the first time in her life, she doesn't even stop to think of those that helped her get through... She should be careful to always be grateful and thankful to God...and those that helped her.

Hi Saks,
I don't mind at all. I completely agree with you. She should've definitely come back to update you and thank you for your thoughts and prayers during that difficult time but to also give you support. 

And there's nothing wrong with feeling offended, your feelings are valid. I pray that she is enlightened and give thanks unto the Lord for he is good; and not forget about others who were kind and loyal to her.

My mom says, you should never forget to thank God, for he is better to us, than we are to ourselves:flower:

Psalms 107:1 
O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his mercy endures forever.

You are a kind person and continue shine that light, my friend:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Amen! 
Wow...
Thank you, Buttercup! That was excellent (your Mom's advice and the scripture made me smile even bigger).

-I wrote the woman this morning and expressed my feelings. She lashed out at me and basically told me she has a life and I need to go get one. Ouch! 
-I will take your advice, Buttercup and not let this get me down. I will continue to pray for others (even though I don't know them personally), even if they are not grateful in the end.
-Keep me posted on your journey!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Amen!
> Wow...
> Thank you, Buttercup! That was excellent (your Mom's advice and the scripture made me smile even bigger).
> 
> -I wrote the woman this morning and expressed my feelings. She lashed out at me and basically told me she has a life and I need to go get one. Ouch!
> -I will take your advice, Buttercup and not let this get me down. I will continue to pray for others (even though I don't know them personally), even if they are not grateful in the end.
> -Keep me posted on your journey!

Don't you worry, it seems like she was upset because you voiced you concern, but her response was rude and uncalled for, and you didn't deserve that - not one bit, but don't allow it to get you down. We all have lives but make time to get support and give it on B&B.

Keep looking forward and move on, honey!:flower:

On another note: How did your appointment go today? How are your shots going?


----------



## Buttercup77

Just got the call, bfn. I had a gut feeling.


----------



## SAKS

I am SO sorry, Buttercup. I was praying really hard for you. I will continue to pray for you. God bless you. :flower:


----------



## READY4MYBABY

hi ladies, i wish i had something great to announce but im afraid to test, and im feeling very down these days thats why i hardly get on anymore. i have a friend that was about 4 days behind me on our periods and she was very irregular ever since she had her daughter last july, and she just found out shes pregnant again. im happy for her dont get me wrong, but it sucks that i monitor every single day and look out for cm (which was white and creamy the past few days) also for twinges and everything that you ladies know we check for, i have been even waiting for the cramps that are usually my reminder that af is on her way and nothing this time. i dont see a baby coming this year for me. sorry for being a debby downer but its just one of those days, i am due for af monday or tuesday the 21st. hubby says not to stress and not to test if that will make me more sad, to just wait and see if it shows its ugly face. what do you ladies think? Im sorry for the BFN's ladies for those of you who havent recieved great news :( 
SAKS- i could really use some prayers this month, im not feeling so good about this :(


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: My appointment went well...except for the fact that my uterine lining is too thick to start the new injections. I have to go back Monday for another ultrasound. 
@ANGIE: God bless you, sweetheart. Starting right now, I want you to start speaking positively and pregnancy over yourself. Whenever you get a bad or negative thought, replace it with a good BFP thought. Talk to Father God and ask Him to have mercy upon you. Remind Him of His promises to you. Keep yourself busy and happy to be alive. Love on your loved ones and count your blessings. I am praying for you. 
-Father God please fill Angie's womb with your precious life and have mercy upon her.


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Saks, thank you sooo much for your kind words and prayers :) i will do my best to be positive until i know whats going on with my body. i need to go see my doctor soon and hopefully move on to iui again. i will pray god hears all of our prayers very soon


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello, all. It's been a crazy week at work for me! I am exhausted. Just got done catching up on everyone here :)
Saks, I agree the gal should have come back to update you...I pray she forms a beautiful and lasting relationship with God...as He is the reason for the new life she will be bringing into the world. He has chosen her to carry her child :) We are lucky to have you here with us. Know that we appreciate you and your kind words and prayers always!

Buttercup, I am so sorry about your bfn. Was so hoping for great news your way. No fears, as for each cycle that passes...you are one cycle closer to your beautiful baby. Praying extra hard this month for you! 

Ready, I hate to see you down. I know we all get those feelings from time to time. I pray this feeling leaves as quickly as it came in for you! Don't be discouraged ! Something about trying the conceive that makes me feel like everyone is getting pregnant around me!! When is af due for you?? Sending lots of positive vibes your way! Keep us posted!

Afm...I took my first dose of clomid this evening! :) af is pretty much gone so gonna start bd'ING tomorrow and do so every other day until bfp or af shows again!!!
Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well.

afm: I feel a bit better today after talking to my husband, he keeps me grounded and makes things better, but he's also hurting for me because this is out of his control and he wants to fix it. We plan to meet with the RE again and see if she'll reconsider ivf since I've lost some weight and not far off from goal. 

In the meantime I've decided to do another Clomid - IUI cycle and just waiting on af to start clomid again. I find so difficult facing bfn's month after month, its truly taxing on many levels but I will continue to trust God and believe that he knows best.

Have a wonderful weekend all!


----------



## SAKS

@ANGIE: Keep us posted! Stick with us... :)

@TaurusMom: Yes!!! You are right on the money with that young lady! God has really blessed her and I hope she is appreciative all the days of her life. Thank you for your kind words, Beautiful!
-And, I LOVE your BDing schedule!!!!!! You go, TM! I can't wait to hear your results!

@Buttercup: Amen! Continue to trust God! Remember, that lady I told you about had been childless her whole life (40 years). God allowed her to become pregnant, when He knew it was right. I pray this next IUI cycle is it for you! 

-Father God please allow us to become pregnant before the year 2014 is over. Please Father God have mercy and grace upon us. Please Father God allow your miracle-working power to rain on us and fill us with your precious gift of life. Please Father God forgive us of our sins and wash us clean of any iniquity. Please Father God allow us to have perfect, peaceful pregnancies this year and the next and allow us to deliver perfect, healthy, beautiful children that we will take home with us and love in the way YOU commanded. In the Name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Amen.


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Well I tested and got a BFN :/ I am expecting af tomorrow or Tuesday, until then I'm keeping my fingers crossed I still have a chance. I am gonna give my doctor a call tomorrow so he can prescribe clomid again. How are you ladies doing?
uttercup- I'm so sorry about your bfn :( I hope the next cycle is yours. Lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies! !


----------



## SAKS

@ANGIE: KMFX! Keep us posted!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,
I hope everyone had a great weekend and doing well!!

Thanks Ready4mybaby! Good luck to you hun!:flower:

Saks, Taurusmom & SarahLou372 , how are you all doing?

afm: I am feeling better and AF arrive early this morning, exactly 31 day cycle and cramps from the jump. I know its the cloimd as I usually don't get cramps until cd3 along with heavy flow. I wish she would've arrived over the weekend so I could lounge instead of being at work, but oh well, positive thoughts!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ready, so sorry about your bfn. You're not out until af shows so I am kmfx! :) keep us posted!
Buttercup, so sorry af reared her ugly head! :( you are right on with the positive thoughts! Keep then coming! Each month that passes is a month closer to your beautiful bfp and bring home baby! I know it's coming soon and I am praying this cycle is the one! Xo
How are you, saks?? What's new??

Afm...today I will take my 4th day of clomid. I haven't experienced any symptoms so far-and honestly I was hoping I would so I would have the feeling it's "working" lol sounds silly, I know! DH and I have started bd'ING every other day already tho. I'm not using opk'so or anything this cycle. Just want to have fun bd'ING and not stress when a surge might be happening. Every other day should get me to hit the mark!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SAKS

Hey Buttercup! 
-I am at the doctor's office now...waiting on results. I will update you soon. 

-Yes, keep those positive thoughts at the forefront! You are now the most fertile person in your state, Buttercup.


----------



## SAKS

Looking good, TaurusMom! 

-I posted right after you...again. Lol! I can't wait for you to have to send me the $50 for the BFP!!!!!


----------



## SAKS

Ugh... Nurse said I still can't start my new injections...estrogen too high. Gotta come back on Friday for more tests... :/ God bless us all.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Ugh... Nurse said I still can't start my new injections...estrogen too high. Gotta come back on Friday for more tests... :/ God bless us all.

Aww, Saks! I pray your levels shift to where they need to be by your next appt. :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Taurusmom,
I know exactly how you feel, I didn't have any symptoms from clomid this cycle and I started to stress if it was working or not. I only had symptoms after the ovidrel shot. I'm also with you on the just having fun BD'ing and not stressing on when the surge may happen. Although I'm having an iui this cycle we will still bd eod.:thumbup:

Wishing you well and best luck to you!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, buttercup. I hope it's in there doing what it is supposed to be doing!! I feel like I've been waiting lifetimes for baby #2. I imagine we all feel it's been so long!
What cd are you on now? Did clomid change your cycle at all?
Trying to decide if I should get robitussin or preseed...any of that stuff. Opinions?
Cd7 here...not much going on just have been preoccupied with work. Nice, as it keeps my mind off ttc so much!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Thanks, buttercup. I hope it's in there doing what it is supposed to be doing!! I feel like I've been waiting lifetimes for baby #2. I imagine we all feel it's been so long!
> What cd are you on now? Did clomid change your cycle at all?
> Trying to decide if I should get robitussin or preseed...any of that stuff. Opinions?
> Cd7 here...not much going on just have been preoccupied with work. Nice, as it keeps my mind off ttc so much!

Completely understand. 

Today is cd1, go in for bw and u/s Wed. I have preseed but haven't used it yet, and never used robitussin. I've noticed a change in my cycle, af comes every 31 days.

Do you temp?


----------



## taurusmom05

I have tried temping. I sleep with my mouth open and it causes my Temps to be a bit all over the place. Lol 
Typically my cycles range from 28-36 days...lately they have been 31-32 days only. Since starting met my actual bleed is only 4 days instead of 7-9 days tho!! Just wondering if the clomid would change it even more. So it seems like you will be testing closer to me this time around :) :) :)


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> I have tried temping. I sleep with my mouth open and it causes my Temps to be a bit all over the place. Lol
> Typically my cycles range from 28-36 days...lately they have been 31-32 days only. Since starting met my actual bleed is only 4 days instead of 7-9 days tho!! Just wondering if the clomid would change it even more. So it seems like you will be testing closer to me this time around :) :) :)

Hi taurusmom,

I do the same so as of Aug I started temping vag but not when af is around. Do you think Clomid is regulating your period. My cycles used to typically range 32-34 days and now its 31 days, I usually bleed for 5 days. It's possible Clomid may change it more.

I'm still struggling with metformin. It keeps my stomach upset :shrug:.I may test around the 3rd week in Nov.:flower:

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## SAKS

Hi Ladies! 
-Preseed is wonderful! 
-Have a great day!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Saks,

You have a wonderful day too!

I heard Preseed is ok to use but not too much, as it can be somewhat of a "mood killer", Lol


----------



## READY4MYBABY

hi ladies, looks like clomid and i will be hanging out this month again :( i had super light spotting yesterday and then nothing the rest of the day, now today im spotting a bit more with mild cramps, this time last few months i was cramping badly and full on bleeding so who knows why its taking longer this time. im gonna be doing alot of bding this next cycle and pray its my month, il be turning 32 next month and cant think of anything better than a pregnancy to celebrate my bday. come on baby dust do your magic on us!!! we need a bunch of bfp's asap!!


----------



## SAKS

@Buttercup: Thank you! 
P.S. I insert the preseed 15 minutes before DTD...& sometimes I use it for foreplay with him... :) I love preseed!
@Angie: Looks like a good plan for your birthday BFP! Keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## Buttercup77

@Angie, good luck! FX'd for u!

@Saks, Ok cool:winkwink:


----------



## taurusmom05

Angie...you have a great plan! Kmfx this is your cycle! ! :)
Saks... think I'm gonna go get some preseed tomorrow after work!
Buttercup...how long have you been taking met? I'm still struggling with it after 1.5 months.

Afm...took my last pill today!! :) feeling a bit crampy so that actually makes me feel happy. Lol something is going on (or is about to, anyway!)
If I O 3-10 days after my last pill...I feel good. The only thing I'm nervous about is a 2 day work trip I'm taking right in the middle of the time (cd 16-17). I'm leaving early on the 29th (7am) and won't be back til late the 30th (midnight). Think we will be OK if we bd early before I leave and as soon as I get back? This is making me want to use opks but I'm afraid it will make me even more freaked out if I get a surge the morning I leave! Dh thinks it's fine and I'm worried for nothing. Thoughts?


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits!

*taurusmom, congrats on finishing your last clomid pill. I've been taking metformin off/on for 2 years. It would make my tummy upset and give me headaches but since I've cut down on my sugar intake its getting better. My nurse says protein for breakfast and carbs at lunch. At times I get bad migraines and when that happens I don't take met b/c it makes things worse. What dosage do you take daily? 

I'm thinking the same as you, if you are feeling something, then your body is responding to clomid. Try not to stress, everything will work out, keeping my FX'd for you:flower:

I had bw and scan done today. I start clomid tonight and go back next Thurs. I asked my doctor about the intense cramps, he said, clomid can cause more intense periods. I didn't have any cysts or anything so I took some ibuprofen so I can make it through the work day. He said my lining was thick, not sure what that means but I'm thinking that may be contributing to my intense period. I should've asked but it's so unpleasant to get scans with AF and wanted to get dressed. I'll be so glad when AF leaves. 

Have a wonderful day everyone! xo


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you, buttercup. I'm currently working my way up to 1500mg. I took 500mg for a few weeks and attempted 1000mg recently but it caused so many tummy problems. I take 1 pill at night and have been forcing myself to take one in the morning as of late!
Thank you for sharing what the nurse said about foods. I am going to try that today!!!! I'll do anything to not feel like this. Blah!

Let us know how your bw went! I imagine a thick lining is good. Your body is creating a wonderful environment for your soon-to-be baby :) I've also read other places that women have experienced heavier periods the cycles they used clomid. I hope this is your last one for a min. Of 9 mos, buttercup! !

Kmfx for you and praying for us all :)


----------



## SAKS

Yeah, TaurusMom you should be good with right before and right after. 
I get my preseed from CVS! :)


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Buttercup! Yes, a thick lining is good for someone in your position. :)
-Before my IUIs, they always looked for a thick lining.


----------



## Buttercup77

Ok, so here's another questions: since today is cd3 does a think lining really matter since its shedding? I'm kind of confused, or maybe reading into it too much. Lol!!

How are doing Ready? I hope you get a wonder birthday surprise. My birthday is in December and would LOVE a Christmas/birthday gift!!

Hi Saks, I hope you are doing well. That's the same place I got mines from. I'm going to give it a try, it can't hurt:shrug:


----------



## SAKS

Well, they always looked for a thick lining before my IUI and during my follicle count.


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup, I would say that even tho its cd3 it's still a good thing :) you are shedding it now but your body is making the best environment for a baby. 

How is everyone today? I'm on cd10...seems like an eternity before I get to test again but I'm enjoying this time, actually. Dh and I are so hopeful and excited this round.
Said a few extra prayers last night. I feel like this is THE cycle for us...all of us! :)


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Well, they always looked for a thick lining before my IUI and during my follicle count.

Same here, I just didn't think it mattered what the lining was during AF since it's shedding. Or maybe it's to make sure Clomid hasn't thinned my lining too much:dohh: I'll ask next time.


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone is feeling well and in good spirits.

I'm feeling better today, AF is still here but no cramps!!!:headspin: now she needs to go away!! I took my 1st clomid last night.

Have a good day! xo


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, TaurusMom and Buttercup! 
-Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Buttercup, I would say that even tho its cd3 it's still a good thing :) you are shedding it now but your body is making the best environment for a baby.
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm on cd10...seems like an eternity before I get to test again but I'm enjoying this time, actually. Dh and I are so hopeful and excited this round.
> Said a few extra prayers last night. I feel like this is THE cycle for us...all of us! :)

Hi taurusmom,

I don't how I missed your post earlier. I'm doing ok and staying positive. 

You are moving right along! I am happy for you and keeping my FX'd:hugs::hugs:


Hope lies in dreams, in imagination, and in the courage of those who dare to make dreams into reality. - Jonas Salk

We are daring to make our dream into reality, one step at a time! xo


----------



## taurusmom05

I love that quote, buttercup! We are definitely on our way to making our dream a reality :) very inspiring!

I am off work today-- I'm thinking-- pajamas for most of the day! :)

Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful day. Although it's starting to get pretty cold here!


----------



## Buttercup77

Awesome, I love pajama days!! Lol. Enjoy:flower:

The weather is definitely changing here too, fall is in full effect


----------



## Lady_Luv

I have read all of the post and I would like to join you on this TTC journey if I can. Sak, Buttercup, Ready, Taurus and the many more ladys I did not mention are a blessing to each other, and if you all allow me to join in, everyone of you well be a blessing to me also. I am praying for all of you to receive your very special bundle of joy very soon. 

Here is a little about myself. I'm 43 and my DH is 46, I have a 8yr old DS from a previous marriage and he has a 10yr old DD from a previous marriage. God brought us to gather and now we are TTC our first child to gather. We have been TTC for 10 months now with no success. Last month was my first cycle on Clomid 50mg CD5-9 but it was unsuccessful. This is my second cycle on Clomid the doctor changed the CD to 3-7, I'm currently on CD4. If this cycle is unsuccessful I am scheduled to have a HSG done next month but I am praying I receive my BFP and won't need it. So keep me in your prayers.


----------



## SAKS

God bless you, Lady_Luv!
-Thank you.


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome, lady_luv! I certainly hope this is the cycle you receive you bfp! It's lovely to have another join us on this journey. Is this a monitored cycle? Keep us updated! :)


----------



## Lady_Luv

Sak- Thank you for the blessing

Taurus- No my RE said he isn't going monitor me because I do ovulate on my own but if I'm not successful by next cycle he is going to make sure my tubes are open.


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Hi ladies, i took a couple of days off of work and didnt get on the thread, so im here now. 
Thank you Buttercup!!! i hope you get your christimas/bday baby also!!!
Lady-luv welcome!! i hope you like it here, its very encouraging, and gives us ladies a chance to compare and share our struggles/blessings. if it wasnt for babyandbump i wouldnt have anyone to talk to that can truly understand my situation.

afm im on cycle day 4 and took my 2nd dose of 100mg clomid this morning, AF was good to me this cycle and the cramps were minimal also, im very thankful for that! im not getting any side effects from clomid either, should i be concerned that its not working anymore? the last 4 months ive taken it they havent given me side effects at all, i hope thats not the case either way AF should be gone by tomorrow and bding will start!! BABY DUST TO ALL THE LADIES ON THE THREAD!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_Luv said:


> I have read all of the post and I would like to join you on this TTC journey if I can. Sak, Buttercup, Ready, Taurus and the many more ladys I did not mention are a blessing to each other, and if you all allow me to join in, everyone of you well be a blessing to me also. I am praying for all of you to receive your very special bundle of joy very soon.
> 
> Here is a little about myself. I'm 43 and my DH is 46, I have a 8yr old DS from a previous marriage and he has a 10yr old DD from a previous marriage. God brought us to gather and now we are TTC our first child to gather. We have been TTC for 10 months now with no success. Last month was my first cycle on Clomid 50mg CD5-9 but it was unsuccessful. This is my second cycle on Clomid the doctor changed the CD to 3-7, I'm currently on CD4. If this cycle is unsuccessful I am scheduled to have a HSG done next month but I am praying I receive my BFP and won't need it. So keep me in your prayers.

Welcome Lady_luv, 
This is an awesome thread with awesome ladies. Wishing you the best and will keep you in my prayers:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies, happy Friday!!!
I hope everyone is doing well in their cycle, and in good spirits

afm, today is CD5, af is gone and I'm doing ok, some slight cramping but not like af.

@ready, our cycles are close, I'm on day3 of clomid:)

@Saks, how are you?

Have a wonderful weekend!! xo


----------



## READY4MYBABY

Buttercup :) yes our cycles are very much back to back hopefully our BFP's will be also!! keep me updated and we may be able to test pretty much at the same time :) did i mention i am also starting my metformin again? i took 500mg this morning and so far i feel great so maybe i can jump to 1000mg per day, its been a while since ive taken them because i usually get horrible side effects but im hoping its what i need to get my miracle!


----------



## SAKS

Hi Everyone! 
I received TWO bad news reports today. Unbelievable! But, God! I know He will work things out for my good. 
-I start my new injections tonight...so I did get some good news today. :)
-May God bless you all in your cycles too!


----------



## READY4MYBABY

SAKS- im sorry about the bad news today! but YAY for the injections!! good luck!!!!!!!

i spoke to soon earlier, metformin side effects in full effect! ugh upset stomache and nausous for sure :( i can do this i can do this.....


----------



## Buttercup77

-saks, sorry for the bad news but congrats on your progress! Stay encouraged xo!
- ready, I take Metformin, we have a hate/ hate relationship. lol, watch your carbs because that's what upsets my tummy w/ metformin. I will probably test around the 20th if AF is missed.... feel better soon! :)

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Buttercup77 said:


> Hi Ladies, happy Friday!!!
> I hope everyone is doing well in their cycle, and in good spirits
> 
> afm, today is CD5, af is gone and I'm doing ok, some slight cramping but not like af.
> 
> @ready, our cycles are close, I'm on day3 of clomid:)
> 
> @Saks, how are you?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!! xo



Today is CD5 for me and day 3 of Clomid also.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, ANGIE and Buttercup! Loves you!
-Yes, ANGIE you can do this!
-Keep up the great work, Buttercup! 
-Lady, keep us posted! 
-God bless all of you.


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_Luv said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, happy Friday!!!
> I hope everyone is doing well in their cycle, and in good spirits
> 
> afm, today is CD5, af is gone and I'm doing ok, some slight cramping but not like af.
> 
> @ready, our cycles are close, I'm on day3 of clomid:)
> 
> @Saks, how are you?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!! xo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is CD5 for me and day 3 of Clomid also.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks I'm sorry for any bad news you have received. Praying many great things are on the way and a beautiful bfp is around the corner! Stay encouraged. ..God has his arms wrapped around you and will get us all through this :)

Ready- so sorry you are having the horrible met side effects. I've been on 500mg for several weeks! Feels like I'll never be used to it some days! I know we will get there soon and it will help us get to our babies faster! Good luck :)

Afm. Cd12! O is nearing I'm sure if it. Crampy today...not on one side really but just crampy. Something is going on in there for sure as this is not common during this part of my cycle. My usual cycles are 31-32 days...I'm anxious to see if that will change while on clomid.

Hope everyone has an awesome Saturday! :)


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, TaurusMom! I appreciate you. Glory to God. 
-Visualize the sperm fertilizing your eggs. See your positive pregnancy tests. Smile, as you think of ways to announce the pregnancy to your family. Visualize yourself being pregnant and your husband rubbing your belly. See yourself shopping for cute maternity clothes. Visualize yourself giving birth and taking your baby/babies home and taking excellent care of them. Thank God for your blessing!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hello lovely moms to be. Well today is CD6 and day 4 of Clomid the only side affect I'm having is bad headaches. Guess I'll go and try to get some sleep.


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks, I am definitely visualizing it! I spend so mu cheaper time thinking about it...when I lay in bed at night that's when I really imagine it happening. :) 

Lady- glad you're not experiencing too many side effects. Sorry about the headaches tho! My wish for you is that this cycle allows you to achieve pregnancy and it's all worth it. I had zero side effects on clomid!

Hope everyone is doing well this evening. I'm off for the next 2 days and am ecstatic! I did, however, cave and buy opks today! After I took one I felt bad because I really didn't want to stress about it...but with me going out of town I felt I just needed to see a positive opk before I left so I wouldn't stress missing it for some reason. Lol I thought to myself, "oh no...the crazy is settling in" hahaha
It was a very very faint line on the opk...so no positive yet! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## SAKS

Lady: Keep going and thinking positive! 
TaurusMom: Have a great time off and act like you're already pregnant. Announce it to the Universe and stand on it. Lay hands on your body and speak healthy life and creation into yourself.


----------



## Amigone

First IUI with clomid is TODAY! Triggered Friday night at midnight. So excited!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Sak- I always try but sometimes I can get a little discouraged and down. Than I just pray to my almighty Father God to keep pressing on. 

Taurus- I didn't have any side effects with my first round of Clomid. I don't know if that was a good or bad thing.

Well today is CD7 and my last day of Clomid, My headach has lighten up just a little.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hello ladies, happy Sunday! I hope everyone is feeling well and in good spirits! 

I plan to relax after cleaning and doing laundry! I didn't rest well last night, I had hot flashes and a mild headache, ughh, and may take a cat nap later on so I can prepare for the busy work week and all the bd'ing eod,Lol!! Tonight is my last Clomid :happydance:

-Lady, congrats on today being your last Clomid day!! What's your plan of action, are doing timed bd or iui or both? Do you use opk? 
- Saks, how are you feeling?
- Ready, hope you are feeling better.
- Amigone, that's wonderful news, wishing you the best and a bfp!!
- Taurusmom, keep on testing that pos opk is coming very soon!! 

So glad to hear everyone is making progress:flower:
Ok so here's the positive words for today:

Experience is not what happens to you; 
It is what you do
With happens to you.

Aldous Huxley

Let's stay encouraged, thinking of you all!! xo


----------



## Lady_Luv

Buttercup- I'm doing timed bd'ing mustly ever other day but sometimes DH like to put in extra days. Lol


----------



## SAKS

Lady: Amen! Keep thanking Father God for your blessings! He wants only the best for you. Ask Him to enlarge your territory and bless you with everything He wants for you. 
-Kudos to your DH for going above and beyond for his children! 
Ami: Congrats! God bless this IUI to be a success for you. I can't wait to hear about your BFP in 2 weeks or less. 
-Buttercup: So proud of you. And, thank you for the encouragement. Lay hands on yourself and speak healing and fertility over your body. Ask God to speak life into you. Ask God for forgiveness and mercy. God bless you.
-AFM: I am well. Taking my new injections for the IVF procedure. Having headaches and hot flashes. Still so very grateful for all the Lord is doing for me. Thank you, Jesus! Glory to God!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Lady: Amen! Keep thanking Father God for your blessings! He wants only the best for you. Ask Him to enlarge your territory and bless you with everything He wants for you.
> -Kudos to your DH for going above and beyond for his children!
> Ami: Congrats! God bless this IUI to be a success for you. I can't wait to hear about your BFP in 2 weeks or less.
> -Buttercup: So proud of you. And, thank you for the encouragement. Lay hands on yourself and speak healing and fertility over your body. Ask God to speak life into you. Ask God for forgiveness and mercy. God bless you.
> -AFM: I am well. Taking my new injections for the IVF procedure. Having headaches and hot flashes. Still so very grateful for all the Lord is doing for me. Thank you, Jesus! Glory to God!

Amen, Amen!! 

God bless you Saks, I appreciate you and thank you!! Have a wonderful day! x


----------



## Buttercup77

Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## SAKS

My pleasure, Buttercup! 
-All: Please pray for me. I am being "attacked" by the enemy. I want the victory over it all.
-Thank you.


----------



## Lady_Luv

Sak- I'm praying for you to over come every attack the enemy is has form against you.

I started temping today, it was on the high side, I think it's because of the Clomid.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Lady_Luv! I really appreciate you. 
-May God bless your temperature to stay elevated throughout your miraculous BFP!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits:flower:

afm:I'm feeling overwhelmed and also attacked, but I keep quoting, no weapon formed against me shall prosper!!! I can't help but think this will be my 3rd clomid cycle and if no bfp should I continue or stop and try to lose more weight and enjoy the holidays and my birthday and move onto to ivf in Jan.

Today is cd9 not feeling much of anything besides hot flashes. I had some cramping while taking clomid but that has gone away :shrug:, so I'm not feeling hopeful about this cycle. I don't mean to be negative but I can't help how I feel. My temps seems to be off and I'm not motivated :cry:


Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## SAKS

My dear, Buttercup... I do not like to see you down. You are right, "No weapon formed against us shall prosper." 
-I do understand your concern. If you do not get a BFP this cycle, I think you should move on to IVF. I would not prolong my attempts at getting pregnant, if I didn't have to. 
-So, I would suggest you sit down with your DH and make a solid plan for the next few months and stick to it. Make a definite "To-Do" list and check off your accomplishments as you go. 
-Pray before you do anything and ask Father God to guide you every step of the way. 
-You will be a great Mommy to beautiful children. Your children are up there waiting to join you. They just need a little help to get to you. 
-Keep your head up and keep us posted! 

AFM: I am feeling much better. Thanks to everyone for your prayers. I have a solid plan. I am going to "take it by force." I already have the victory. The enemy's attacks have made me stronger and more focused. 
-God bless us all.


----------



## Lady_Luv

Do Clomid make you bleed longer? Today is CD9 and AF hasn't left the building yet. Ladies how was your cycles after the first round of Clomid?


----------



## SAKS

Hi Lady_Luv, 
No, Clomid did not affect my AF any differently. 
-Some women have complained of shorter periods/cycles too...


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> My dear, Buttercup... I do not like to see you down. You are right, "No weapon formed against us shall prosper."
> -I do understand your concern. If you do not get a BFP this cycle, I think you should move on to IVF. I would not prolong my attempts at getting pregnant, if I didn't have to.
> -So, I would suggest you sit down with your DH and make a solid plan for the next few months and stick to it. Make a definite "To-Do" list and check off your accomplishments as you go.
> -Pray before you do anything and ask Father God to guide you every step of the way.
> -You will be a great Mommy to beautiful children. Your children are up there waiting to join you. They just need a little help to get to you.
> -Keep your head up and keep us posted! :
> 
> AFM: I am feeling much better. Thanks to everyone for your prayers. I have a solid plan. I am going to "take it by force." I already have the victory. The enemy's attacks have made me stronger and more focused.
> -God bless us all.

God knows I'm trying Saks, I just feel like really heavy. Thank you my dear for your kind words. It's appreciated:hugs 
Glad to hear you are feeling much better, take care!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Lady_Luv said:


> Do Clomid make you bleed longer? Today is CD9 and AF hasn't left the building yet. Ladies how was your cycles after the first round of Clomid?

No, Clomid generally makes AF shorter!


----------



## Amigone

Hi everyone :) I'm doing well. Focusing on anything else other than what is going on in my womb. The fact that my breasts hurt a LOT (I blame the clomid!!) makes that difficult.

My IUI nurse said to behave as if I am pregnant and to avoid hot tubs/baths, alcohol and anything but tylenol. As a hospice nurse, I used to live on ibuprofen when I am sore from moving and lifting patients all the time, so it'll take some getting used to!

I am big on imagery. My spirituality has to do with that which is natural, spirit being tied in to nature. I triggered ovulation on the new moon, so as the moon waxes in the sky, I picture my baby settling in to grow over the next few seasons. When the moon is full I will have to find new imagery of course, but this works for me.


----------



## SAKS

Keep your feet warm, Amigone! And eat & drink warm/hot things only!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,
Hope all is well.

Saks & Taurusmom, how are doing?

I'm doing ok, a bit better than yesterday. I'm anxious about my appointment tomorrow. I picked up Ovidrel and all set. Me and hubby talked and he we've decided to keep on trying and not take a break. While trying I will diet and exercise and if no bfp by the end of the year, will move onto ivf. 

Enjoy the rest of your day, ttyl!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hi ladies,

I hope all of you have a bless day. I'm Starting to wonder if something is wrong because AF is still here even though it is light. I never bleed longer than 7 days. My cycles are always between 5-7 days.


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_Luv said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope all of you have a bless day. I'm Starting to wonder if something is wrong because AF is still here even though it is light. I never bleed longer than 7 days. My cycles are always between 5-7 days.

Hi lady_luv, 

How many days have you been bleeding?


----------



## Lady_Luv

Buttercup- it's been 10 days now. I'm not having any kind of pain but I am confused about the bleeding.


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_Luv said:


> Buttercup- it's been 10 days now. I'm not having any kind of pain but I am confused about the bleeding.

Are you being monitored?


----------



## SAKS

Hi Ladies!
-Sorry about my absence. I have been extremely busy. 
-Buttercup: Sounds like a great plan! Keep praying and asking God for strength and guidance. Glad to hear you are feeling better. 
-Lady_Luv: Have you expressed your concern to your doctor? 
-I pray you are well. God bless you. 
-AFM: Well, I had an attitude at the doctor's office yesterday and I think I scared the US nurse. I was having a bad day...and when she shoved that wand into my vagina, I almost lost it. I asked her to be gentle and she was like, "Do you want to do this or not! " Oh wow... That just made things worse. She took a break and shoved it in again. I just let her finish her job, and went for my blood work. She must have told the head nurse what happened, because she walked up to me and said, "It looks like you're having a bad day." I told her it's just hard having to come to their office three times/week and schedule work and other priorities. She told me I signed up for it and I could quit at anytime. WHAT?!?!? Quit? Because I had a bad day, she tells me I can quit the process, before the procedure. I thought she was crazy for saying such a thing. 
-I never told her how the US nurse shoved the wand up my vagina, twice. When I went to the ladies' room later, I saw that she had tore my skin and made me bleed. 
-I don't know if I should mention it to the doctor, as I don't want to "rock the boat." 
-What do you ladies think?


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Hi Ladies!
> -Sorry about my absence. I have been extremely busy.
> -Buttercup: Sounds like a great plan! Keep praying and asking God for strength and guidance. Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> -Lady_Luv: Have you expressed your concern to your doctor?
> -I pray you are well. God bless you.
> -AFM: Well, I had an attitude at the doctor's office yesterday and I think I scared the US nurse. I was having a bad day...and when she shoved that wand into my vagina, I almost lost it. I asked her to be gentle and she was like, "Do you want to do this or not! " Oh wow... That just made things worse. She took a break and shoved it in again. I just let her finish her job, and went for my blood work. She must have told the head nurse what happened, because she walked up to me and said, "It looks like you're having a bad day." I told her it's just hard having to come to their office three times/week and schedule work and other priorities. She told me I signed up for it and I could quit at anytime. WHAT?!?!? Quit? Because I had a bad day, she tells me I can quit the process, before the procedure. I thought she was crazy for saying such a thing.
> -I never told her how the US nurse shoved the wand up my vagina, twice. When I went to the ladies' room later, I saw that she had tore my skin and made me bleed.
> -I don't know if I should mention it to the doctor, as I don't want to "rock the boat."
> -What do you ladies think?

Hi Saks,

I am sorry to hear you had to go through that. The comments were rude and uncalled for. TTC/IVF is a difficult journey and you'd think they would have some bedside manners.

It's really up to you but if it were me I would kindly let the doctor know what happened because your are the patient and bring business to their group. I'm sure you'll make the best decision. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies,

Well my appointment didn't go as well as I was hoping for. Today is cd11 and I have 4 follies 9.8mm, 12mm, 13mm & 14mm. I have to go back on Sunday for another u/s. 

I just don't understand why it has to be so hard. I sensed there wasn't a lot of growth because I didn't feel a lot of cramping and bloating. I probably won't be around much, so enjoy the rest of your week.

ttyl


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Buttercup! 
-I really appreciate your advice and encouragement. 
-I pray you will get great results from your appointment, Sunday.
-God bless you.


----------



## taurusmom05

Ladies I wrote a long reply to you all...my time expired and I lost it! :(
Saks, I am so sorry about the experience you had at the dr! I would definitely speak to the dr. About it. I understand not wanting to stir things up- but I would hope that a dr. Would want his practice to thrive and treating patients like that - who are their biggest source of referring new clients- is not the way to do that. I'll be praying on this! Kmfx that all of your future appts. Are much more pleasant. As if ttc isn't stressful enough! *hugs*

Buttercup, im sorry your appt. Didn't turn out like you had hoped but I feel confident some big and beautiful follies are on the way! Don't get discouraged yet! Praying and sending every positive vibe I've got out to you, my friend!

Afm, cd18 and still no positive opk. I'm kind of glad because dh and I didn't get to bd before my work trip. My opk from this morning shows a little progression so i thonk our timing will be good! I started getting a little ewcm last night also. I think I will test again later this afternoon and hopefully catch my surge on its way up!

Hope all is well and we are all in good spirits. Our precious babies are closer to us by the day! :)


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, TaurusMom! I appreciate you. 
-Your Outlook and plan sounds good! May God bless you and your husband to be extremely fertile from this day onward.
-Keep us posted! 

-AFM: My appointment today was a lot better! Glory to God! They even gave me free medicine ($200 worth) :) 
-I am feeling very well today. 
-May God bless you all with hope and peace today and all weekend!


----------



## Buttercup77

HI ladies, thank you for your kind words, its truly appreciated!

-Taurusmom, glad to hear you are making progress, ewcm is a good sign!!:flower:
-Saks, glad to hear your appointment went well and you got some free meds! :flower:
-Lady_luv, how are you? is AF still lingering around?

I'm feeling a wee bit better today and trying to break out of this funk. This morning I noticed I have some ewcm and I haven't triggered yet. Now I'm concerned if this will through things off. Last month I triggered on cd12 and IUI on cd14. This month I'm going in for u/s on cd14 and if all looks well I'll trigger that evening. so IUI won't happen before Tuesday. 

Instead of thinking everything is falling apart, maybe, just maybe it's falling together.

Thinking of you all and enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Yes, Buttercup, everything is falling in line, right and in order, the way God planned it to be! Hallelujah!


----------



## Amigone

SAKS said:


> Hi Ladies!
> -Sorry about my absence. I have been extremely busy.
> -Buttercup: Sounds like a great plan! Keep praying and asking God for strength and guidance. Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> -Lady_Luv: Have you expressed your concern to your doctor?
> -I pray you are well. God bless you.
> -AFM: Well, I had an attitude at the doctor's office yesterday and I think I scared the US nurse. I was having a bad day...and when she shoved that wand into my vagina, I almost lost it. I asked her to be gentle and she was like, "Do you want to do this or not! " Oh wow... That just made things worse. She took a break and shoved it in again. I just let her finish her job, and went for my blood work. She must have told the head nurse what happened, because she walked up to me and said, "It looks like you're having a bad day." I told her it's just hard having to come to their office three times/week and schedule work and other priorities. She told me I signed up for it and I could quit at anytime. WHAT?!?!? Quit? Because I had a bad day, she tells me I can quit the process, before the procedure. I thought she was crazy for saying such a thing.
> -I never told her how the US nurse shoved the wand up my vagina, twice. When I went to the ladies' room later, I saw that she had tore my skin and made me bleed.
> -I don't know if I should mention it to the doctor, as I don't want to "rock the boat."
> -What do you ladies think?

SAKS, I am so so sorry that any member of the medical profession treated you that way. Nursing is about caring, and the nurses you encountered didn't do that for you. 

It didn't sound like you were abusive to them, so they had no reason to be firm or nasty to you at all. I just wanted to say something in case you are questioning yourself. I work as a nurse, and part of the job is accepting people where they are at - if they are happy, sad, grieving, or whatever. We are to practice equanimity - a soft front but a strong back for people who go over the line, and so we leave our work at work. 

I apologize on behalf of my profession :(


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow, Amigone... That was beautiful! Thank you so much! I needed that! I have forgiven them. I will address them differently, if they ever act that way again.
-God bless you.


----------



## Amigone

Thanks. This is such a difficult thing for all of us. A little big of compassion goes a long way. I hope your next visit is better!! <3


----------



## Lady_Luv

Buttercup77 said:


> HI ladies, thank you for your kind words, its truly appreciated!
> 
> -Taurusmom, glad to hear you are making progress, ewcm is a good sign!!:flower:
> -Saks, glad to hear your appointment went well and you got some free meds! :flower:
> -Lady_luv, how are you? is AF still lingering around?
> 
> I'm feeling a wee bit better today and trying to break out of this funk. This morning I noticed I have some ewcm and I haven't triggered yet. Now I'm concerned if this will through things off. Last month I triggered on cd12 and IUI on cd14. This month I'm going in for u/s on cd14 and if all looks well I'll trigger that evening. so IUI won't happen before Tuesday.
> 
> Instead of thinking everything is falling apart, maybe, just maybe it's falling together.
> 
> Thinking of you all and enjoy the rest of your day!


Hi Buttercup,

Well AF is almost gone I still have a little spotting. I'm praying for you and yes I believe everything will fall right into place.


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hello Ladies,

Well AF is finally gone. My OPK has been negative and temp low. I ovulate on my own but I'm kind of worried, will the Clomid affect it like it affected my cycle this month.


----------



## SAKS

Not sure, Lady_Luv... 
-I think you should ask your nurse/doctor to be sure. 

-AFM: Okay... My nurse/doctor should have warned me that the injections would make me SUUUUUPPPPEERRR irritable!!!! Goodness, gracious... I am very cranky on all of these hormones. I don't like to be like that. I like to be sweet, calm, and patient. I have been irritated by the smallest things! I know this part of the process should be over soon and I pray it will all be worth it in the end. I have prayed and asked God to forgive me and make me better. 
-God bless us all.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hello ladies, 

Happy Sunday!
-Saks I'm so sorry those meds are making you irritable but I'm sure it will be worth it because your bundle of joy is on its ways, my friend!!
- Lady, Good to hear AF is gone and hopefully for 9 months! When will you start taking Clomid?

I'm at my appointment and hoping and praying that my follies have grown. I will post my updates later on. 

Ttyl!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello, friends! :)
Saks- oh, no! Praying that the irritability is over soon and you get your beautiful gift from God- your growing baby! You are in my thoughts! 

Lady, woo hoo for af being gone and your start to this cycle. Kmfx that was the last af for at least 9 months for you! Let us know when you see that positive opk!

Buttercup- yes!! Please do update us when you leave! I had actually thought about you this morning and did a quick prayer for us all.

Afm- frustration is setting in. It's cd20 and I tested this morning. Still no positive opk. I used to use opks 1.5 years ago and I never got one later than cd20. Starting to feel a bit defeated but I'm not going to let this bring me down! Dh got up to make me breakfast and tried to cheer me up. It's just so odd because I've been having lots of ewcm. More than ever before...and last night and today my uterus/ovaries are sore. It was a bit uncomfortable to bd last night! I don't know what to make of it. I see my dr. Tomorrow for a check up...will be asking questions!

I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Oops. Double post. Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/UNxQ7V.jpg

Here is my progression on opks. I tested twice a day except for cd16 and Cd 17...which I only tested once in the a.m. because I was gone for a work trip. Cd 17 is missing because I was out of town-- but it looked the same as cd16.


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello, friends! :)
> Saks- oh, no! Praying that the irritability is over soon and you get your beautiful gift from God- your growing baby! You are in my thoughts!
> 
> Lady, woo hoo for af being gone and your start to this cycle. Kmfx that was the last af for at least 9 months for you! Let us know when you see that positive opk!
> 
> Buttercup- yes!! Please do update us when you leave! I had actually thought about you this morning and did a quick prayer for us all.
> 
> Afm- frustration is setting in. It's cd20 and I tested this morning. Still no positive opk. I used to use opks 1.5 years ago and I never got one later than cd20. Starting to feel a bit defeated but I'm not going to let this bring me down! Dh got up to make me breakfast and tried to cheer me up. It's just so odd because I've been having lots of ewcm. More than ever before...and last night and today my uterus/ovaries are sore. It was a bit uncomfortable to bd last night! I don't know what to make of it. I see my dr. Tomorrow for a check up...will be asking questions!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :)

Hi Taurus, 
Sorry to hear your are feeling a little defeated and I certainly understand. That was really nice and thoughtful of your husband to make breakfast to cheer you up :) I hope your sprits lift soon and remember, you are not alone. I think its a good idea to express your valid concerns to your doctor. 

Good luck and praying you get that pos opk soon!:hugs:

I notice the closer I get to ovulating bd'ing can be a little uncomfortable, even the u/s are a little too!


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, Buttercup! 
-Looking forward to hearing about your beautiful follicles! 
-TaurusMom, I thank you. You are on your way! To me, your day 15-19 OPKs look positive. Keep BDing! And, give your DH a hug for me...he is so kind!

-AFM: I am feeling a lot better. Thank you, Jesus! 

-God bless us all.


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow... Dissapointing news from the nurse this morning at my doctor's appointment. She said my Estrogen levels were not where they wanted them to be and my follicle count is low. She said it doesn't look like the injections are working. I feel so defeated. I will keep praying for God's will to be done. 
-God bless you all.


----------



## taurusmom05

Saks I am so sorry! I have prayed for your health and a wonderful environment for your follicles to grow. This will only be a small bump in the road- as God certainly has plans for you and your to -be child. 
What are your next steps? Any other explanation you were given? Please don't lose hope!


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies :wave: Wondering if I can join this thread?

I start Clomid 25mg tomorrow (CD 3). This is my first cycle of Clomid after finding out I have PCOS xx


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Oh wow... Dissapointing news from the nurse this morning at my doctor's appointment. She said my Estrogen levels were not where they wanted them to be and my follicle count is low. She said it doesn't look like the injections are working. I feel so defeated. I will keep praying for God's will to be done.
> -God bless you all.

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry for the disappointing news and you feeling defeated but the enemy is a liar and you will overcome this. I am praying so hard for you. What's the next step? Can your medication dose be increased?

God has not bRought us this far to leave us:hugs: Stay encouraged


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome MrsC10! Good luck with your upcoming cycle!!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hi Ladies,

Taurus- I agree with Saks I think your OPKs was positive 15-19. I'm praying you receive your very special bundle of joy soon. 

Saks- I'm praying that you overcome all the negative things that been happening to you. I Know God is going to bless you very soon with a child. 

AFM: I got a positive OPK this morning and we bd the morning away. I'm praying for all of us, that this will be our month.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, TaurusMom, Buttercup, and Lady_Luv. 
-I am so tired of it all. There's only so much a person can take.
-Your prayers and words of encouragement do make me feel better... Thank you. 
-Next Step: Meet with my RE/fertility doctor later today to discuss my plan. I will update you later.

-Congrats, Lady_Luv. Happy BDing.

-Welcome, MrsC10.


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Thank you, TaurusMom, Buttercup, and Lady_Luv.
> -I am so tired of it all. There's only so much a person can take.
> -Your prayers and words of encouragement do make me feel better... Thank you.
> -Next Step: Meet with my RE/fertility doctor later today to discuss my plan. I will update you later.
> 
> -Congrats, Lady_Luv. Happy BDing.
> 
> -Welcome, MrsC10.

Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

My stomach is so upset today, thanks to Metformin and Ovidrel, uggh. I am going home to lay down. 

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## SAKS

Okay. May God heal you expediently, Buttercup!


----------



## SAKS

What a roller coaster! 
-Update from my most recent visit with my doctor: My blood work from today shows that my Estrogen jumped 4 times what it was on Friday. The results the nurse gave me today were from an old test. I have several small follicles that they want to watch grow for a few days. My egg retrieval might be sooner than I thought. Oh wow... Getting scared now...
-Glory to God for turning things around for me. Thank you to everyone who prayed and sent positive energy my way. I appreciate you. God bless you. 
-I will keep you posted!


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> What a roller coaster!
> -Update from my most recent visit with my doctor: My blood work from today shows that my Estrogen jumped 4 times what it was on Friday. The results the nurse gave me today were from an old test. I have several small follicles that they want to watch grow for a few days. My egg retrieval might be sooner than I thought. Oh wow... Getting scared now...
> -Glory to God for turning things around for me. Thank you to everyone who prayed and sent positive energy my way. I appreciate you. God bless you.
> -I will keep you posted!

Saks, that's wonderful news and you are moving right along as you should. Please keep us posted and I am praying for you. 

God is an awesome God, he can do anything but fail!


----------



## SAKS

Amen! Thank you, Buttercup! Although, I have never met you in person, I still consider you a wonderful friend. God bless you forever!


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning, I hope everyone is feeling well and in the best of spirits!

I had my iui this morning (cd16) and all went well. I didn't have as much cramping or spotting like last month. Hubby had a very good count, so the waiting game begins. We will still continue to bd eod. I still feel really full and bloated and pinching feelings when I stand up or sit up or even cough sometimes. My last 2 cycles I didn't feel this full or discomfort when bd'ing:shrug:

I pray that God allows my eggs to be fertilized, implanted and for a H&H pregnancy and healthy take home baby. 

I am thinking of you all and praying for us all, ttyl


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Amen! Thank you, Buttercup! Although, I have never met you in person, I still consider you a wonderful friend. God bless you forever!

Thank you, my dear. I consider you a wonderful friend too and I thank God for allowing our paths to cross!


----------



## SAKS

Buttercup77 said:


> Good morning, I hope everyone is feeling well and in the best of spirits!
> 
> I had my iui this morning (cd16) and all went well. I didn't have as much cramping or spotting like last month. Hubby had a very good count, so the waiting game begins. We will still continue to bd eod. I still feel really full and bloated and pinching feelings when I stand up or sit up or even cough sometimes. My last 2 cycles I didn't feel this full or discomfort when bd'ing:shrug:
> 
> I pray that God allows my eggs to be fertilized, implanted and for a H&H pregnancy and healthy take home baby.
> 
> I am thinking of you all and praying for us all, ttyl

Hallelujah! Amen! Glory to God! Yes, Buttercup! 
-P.S. Keep your feet warm with socks and a heating blanket. Keep a heating blanket on your abdomen too.

-Eat only warm/hot foods.

-Drink only warm/hot liquids.*

-Visualize your BFP and pregnancy

-See the eggs being fertilized...

-Think only positive thoughts, even when the TWW gets rough...

-Don't test early, as the Ovidrel/trigger shot has given many unsuspecting women a false positive; test @ 14DPIUI

-Keep us posted!

-Remember, no negative thoughts or words!

-God bless you.*


----------



## Buttercup77

SAKS said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, I hope everyone is feeling well and in the best of spirits!
> 
> I had my iui this morning (cd16) and all went well. I didn't have as much cramping or spotting like last month. Hubby had a very good count, so the waiting game begins. We will still continue to bd eod. I still feel really full and bloated and pinching feelings when I stand up or sit up or even cough sometimes. My last 2 cycles I didn't feel this full or discomfort when bd'ing:shrug:
> 
> I pray that God allows my eggs to be fertilized, implanted and for a H&H pregnancy and healthy take home baby.
> 
> I am thinking of you all and praying for us all, ttyl
> 
> Hallelujah! Amen! Glory to God! Yes, Buttercup!
> -P.S. Keep your feet warm with socks and a heating blanket. Keep a heating blanket on your abdomen too.
> 
> -Eat only warm/hot foods.
> 
> -Drink only warm/hot liquids.*
> 
> -Visualize your BFP and pregnancy
> 
> -See the eggs being fertilized...
> 
> -Think only positive thoughts, even when the TWW gets rough...
> 
> -Don't test early, as the Ovidrel/trigger shot has given many unsuspecting women a false positive; test @ 14DPIUI
> 
> -Keep us posted!
> 
> -Remember, no negative thoughts or words!
> 
> -God bless you.*Click to expand...

Thank you Saks!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SAKS

My pleasure, Buttercup! <3


----------



## taurusmom05

Last cycle, day 21 progesterone was a 7. This time, on 50mg clomid it was a 17. What do you think? I think it might have been lower because I feel I ovulated between cd18-19. But doc feels I ovulated. Says if I'm not pregnant this cycle I will continue another month of 50mg.


----------



## ttcbabyl

I am new to this and I hope it's okay for me to join! My DH and I have been TTC baby1 since August '13. We had an early MC in June. We started seeing an RE in October and went through all the tests and everything came back "fine" so we got stuck with unexplained infertility, my RE believes it may be my Hashimotos, though it's under control. So on Halloween it was CD3 and I started 50mg of Clomid and Im supposed to start Bravelle injections on 11/6 and then an ovidrel trigger after my u/s and bloodwork if my follies are big enough and then start progesterone. 

So far I'm doing okay on Clomid, bloated, lower back pain and generally exhausted. Have any of you had back pain with it?


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome ttcbabyl and congrats on starting clomid!

I did have cramping, hot flashes, headaches, tiredness, sore boobs, and some back aches. 

Good luck to you and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Thank you buttercup! Have you ever tried ovidrel and bravelle injections? I'm a little anxious about injecting them myself and not looking forward to the possible side effects.


----------



## SAKS

Not sure, TaurusMom. 
-Do you think you should increase your dosage? I did well on 150 mg of Clomid. 

-Welcome ttcbabyl!
P.S. Ovidrel did not give me any noticeable side effects. I did highly dislike the fact that I couldn't poas until 14 days later...as the doc did not want me to get a false positive.


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Thank you buttercup! Have you ever tried ovidrel and bravelle injections? I'm a little anxious about injecting them myself and not looking forward to the possible side effects.

I'm using Ovidrel, triggered on Sunday. The injections aren't bad, don't worry :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm not sure. My doc said it wasn't great, but over 10 should indicate an ovulation. I honestly think I should have had a day 23 or 24 progesterone draw. My cycles are 32ish days, plus, when I tracked O before...it was around 17-21. Progesterone levels are supposed to be checked 7dpo...and I really don't think I was. Not sure. She feels I could get pregnant so I guess we will see!


----------



## SAKS

Yeah, TaurusMom you know your body better than the doctors. I would ask for the later/additional testing.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup & Saks, glad to hear that! I'm debating if i want to poas the trigger out...my hubby thinks i'm nuts because it's a waste of tests and gives a false hope just by seeing a positive test. What do you girls think? Have you ever tried it? 

Buttercup, that's exciting that you triggered on Sunday! So, youre in your TWW? hows it going?


----------



## SAKS

@ttcbabyl: I tried to test the trigger out, but it was exhausting! I will wait next time... :)


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Buttercup & Saks, glad to hear that! I'm debating if i want to poas the trigger out...my hubby thinks i'm nuts because it's a waste of tests and gives a false hope just by seeing a positive test. What do you girls think? Have you ever tried it?
> 
> Buttercup, that's exciting that you triggered on Sunday! So, youre in your TWW? hows it going?

Since I'm being monitored I haven't been opk testing, I only opk test when I was taking clomid w/tic, but it's really up to you :flower:. Sorry if I asked this before but are you being monitored?

Yesterday I had iui and now in tww , and today is cd17. I go back in on 11/10 cd22 for progesterone bw. 

Since I had my iui on cd16 now I'm concerned my progesterone level will be on the low side but I guess it won't be a bad to take the vag supp just in case I'm pregnant...


----------



## Buttercup77

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi! :hi:

Just to let you ladies know I took my last clomid tablet yesterday I took it CD 2-6 Im CD7 today :thumbup:

I was wondering what sympotms you ladies has I didnt really have much, I felt queezy/sick about 1-2 hours after taking my clomid, And on he 4th day I took it and as soon as I took it like 5 mins after I was heaving and trying not to be sick!! and felt my heart in my head and my chest, maybe this is classed as slightly dizzy? It went after about half and hour and I were fine. Im worried its not worked as I didnt suffer many sdie affects. 

But today at CD7 I keep needing to go to the bathroom more, and last night while me and OH were :sex: everything felt more sensitive up there than normal.. sorry tmi I know... :blush:

I dont know how to feel right now. I felt really down and sad a few days ago so im guessing that could be clomid related, felt emotional and that being without the OH all day felt worse. Im not sure about mood swings but I not really noticed it myself :shrug:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi! :hi:
> 
> Just to let you ladies know I took my last clomid tablet yesterday I took it CD 2-6 Im CD7 today :thumbup:
> 
> I was wondering what sympotms you ladies has I didnt really have much, I felt queezy/sick about 1-2 hours after taking my clomid, And on he 4th day I took it and as soon as I took it like 5 mins after I was heaving and trying not to be sick!! and felt my heart in my head and my chest, maybe this is classed as slightly dizzy? It went after about half and hour and I were fine. Im worried its not worked as I didnt suffer many sdie affects.
> 
> But today at CD7 I keep needing to go to the bathroom more, and last night while me and OH were :sex: everything felt more sensitive up there than normal.. sorry tmi I know... :blush:
> 
> I dont know how to feel right now. I felt really down and sad a few days ago so im guessing that could be clomid related, felt emotional and that being without the OH all day felt worse. Im not sure about mood swings but I not really noticed it myself :shrug:

Hi Sarah,

Congrats on finishing your clomid. :flower:

Clomid definitely gave me some of the same side effects as you had. I had headaches, dizziness, tiredness, hot flashes, moody, cramping and pinching and even back aches. This month I felt extra full and bloated and bd'ing was uncomfortable, and slightly painful. I felt as if I was splitting in two. I had iui on cd16.

Good luck to you~

Are you being monitored? timed or iui?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you and good luck to you too :flower:

Im not being monitored, timed or iui at the moment all my gynaecologist said was to up my doe next month to 100mg if I dont get my period by CD44 and im not pregnant.

But I already get my periods with my metformin more or less every month :shrug:

Keep geting a funny pain in my breats at the moment on and off not all the time. And I ony realy has one outburst of dizzy spell but felt sick every day of taking it for an hour or so afterwards. Not felt sick today so it must of been the clomid, Just sensitive when me and OH bed. But not painfull.

Forgot to mention I broke in spots on my face today too.. four big painful ones


----------



## ttcbabyl

SAKS, I think i've decided to not test the trigger out, I think it'll end up doing more harm than good, especially since im a poas addict! lol. 

Buttercup, Yep, I am being monitored, I go for bw and u/s on Saturday morning to see if my follies are big enough to trigger. How was the IUI procedure? My doctor originally wanted us to skip straight to IUI, but we wanted to give a "super ovulatory time intercourse cycle" at least one try before IUI. Did they give you progesterone to start, or are they just waiting to see how your progesterone levels are first? 

Sarah, Congrats on finishing clomid! We're cycle buddies! I took my last clomid last night as well and i'm on CD8 and start bravlle tomorrow. I didn't have as many side effects as you, but maybe that's because I was only on 50mg. But I did end up having bloating, extreme fatigue, lower back pain and yesterday was my first mood swings, crying over nothing is SO frustrating! 

afm, Today is CD8, I took my last clomid last night and my lower back pain is slightly better today, but i still feel a bit all over the place with my emotions, i almost cried at the today show this morning, what the heck?! I start my bravelle injections tomorrow! 

I'm getting slightly concerned that I am going to end up ovulating early this cycle and miss my trigger since my U/S and bw is scheduled for Saturday. My CM is already watery, and is much more noticeable (more than its ever been). I thought clomid dried you up! I'm confused! Any thoughts? :wacko:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ttcbabyl :hi:

Thats werid we finished clomid the same day...your only one cycle day ahead of me too :thumbup:

Im on 50mg too. But also take 1500mg of metformin and that gives me my af almost every month now


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup I'm glad I'll have you during the dreaded TWW lol. That's great that metformin has been able to regulate you!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

I feel different this month, keep geting an ache on and off in my breasts and mild cramps on and off too.... and just the high sensitivity when we bed :shrug: And i got 4 big spots on my faces they hurt.. :blush:

And does anyones breasts feel firm after taking clomid??


----------



## ExpectingTC

I'll jump in. :)

Hi All,

31yr old and TTC for over a year since a MMC. We have unexplained infertility. I ovulate on my own, DH has great sperm, and everything checks out. 

We've been on timed intercourse for 10 months, clomid for two months and our first month adding a trigger shot. I'm currently on CD25. 

I was feeling very optimistic early in the 2WW, but now I'm fairly certain we're out since my CM is now the same as it is every month before AF arrives. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all! :)

Oh - and SarahLou - yes, every time so far. It's my favorite thing about Clomid. LOL


----------



## ttcbabyl

Sarah, i meant you in my last post, not buttercup , whoops, can i blame it on clomid brain? haha :blush:
My breasts hurt too, or i guess i could say they feel bigger, which is weird for me since this usually doesnt happen until closer to the start of AF, so i guess its clomid :shrug: 

welcome expecting! What clomid dose are/were you on? FX that this is your cycle and not to get your hopes up, but remember everyone's different, so CM may not matter?


----------



## ExpectingTC

Thanks. I'm hoping that's the case, but after 12 cycles and it switching to this weird creamy/watery CM at 8 or 9dpo I feel like I see the writing on the wall. lol

The first month I was on 50mg but this month they did me at 50, 25, 50, 25, 50. My progesterone was 52.9 last month on CD 21 and they were concerned that they way overstimulated me since I had such horrible cramping and pain at ovulation, and the fact that I ovulate on my own. This month I didn't have any cramping at ovulation. 

I'd started cramping every day since about 4dpo. Ugh.


----------



## SarahLou372

ttcbabyl said:


> Sarah, i meant you in my last post, not buttercup , whoops, can i blame it on clomid brain? haha :blush:
> My breasts hurt too, or i guess i could say they feel bigger, which is weird for me since this usually doesnt happen until closer to the start of AF, so i guess its clomid :shrug:
> 
> welcome expecting! What clomid dose are/were you on? FX that this is your cycle and not to get your hopes up, but remember everyone's different, so CM may not matter?

Yes!!! We will both have the clomid brain though... :haha: Its fine :thumbup:

And yes mine just feel firmer at the moment... And I think my nipples are looking a bit bigger too.... :shrug::blush: Sorry tmi. Its good we are both at the same satge and took our last clomid tablet on the same day.. your only one cycle day ahead of me too.. :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you and good luck to you too :flower:
> 
> Im not being monitored, timed or iui at the moment all my gynaecologist said was to up my doe next month to 100mg if I dont get my period by CD44 and im not pregnant.
> 
> But I already get my periods with my metformin more or less every month :shrug:
> 
> Keep geting a funny pain in my breats at the moment on and off not all the time. And I ony realy has one outburst of dizzy spell but felt sick every day of taking it for an hour or so afterwards. Not felt sick today so it must of been the clomid, Just sensitive when me and OH bed. But not painfull.
> 
> Forgot to mention I broke in spots on my face today too.. four big painful ones

Oh I forgot to mention I had acne like I was a teen:shrug:


----------



## SarahLou372

I dont usually get them like thi but this month I have a few bad ones...:shrug:


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> SAKS, I think i've decided to not test the trigger out, I think it'll end up doing more harm than good, especially since im a poas addict! lol.
> 
> Buttercup, Yep, I am being monitored, I go for bw and u/s on Saturday morning to see if my follies are big enough to trigger. How was the IUI procedure? My doctor originally wanted us to skip straight to IUI, but we wanted to give a "super ovulatory time intercourse cycle" at least one try before IUI. Did they give you progesterone to start, or are they just waiting to see how your progesterone levels are first?
> 
> Sarah, Congrats on finishing clomid! We're cycle buddies! I took my last clomid last night as well and i'm on CD8 and start bravlle tomorrow. I didn't have as many side effects as you, but maybe that's because I was only on 50mg. But I did end up having bloating, extreme fatigue, lower back pain and yesterday was my first mood swings, crying over nothing is SO frustrating!
> 
> afm, Today is CD8, I took my last clomid last night and my lower back pain is slightly better today, but i still feel a bit all over the place with my emotions, i almost cried at the today show this morning, what the heck?! I start my bravelle injections tomorrow!
> 
> I'm getting slightly concerned that I am going to end up ovulating early this cycle and miss my trigger since my U/S and bw is scheduled for Saturday. My CM is already watery, and is much more noticeable (more than its ever been). I thought clomid dried you up! I'm confused! Any thoughts? :wacko:

IUI was ok, not bad. My husband had a good count and I wasn't as nervous because I knew what to expect. I had some slight cramping and spotting. Today I still has some tenderness going on and slight cramping and pinching. My 1st Clomid cycle was timed but bfn, I learned my uterus is a little tilted so RE said I was a good candidate for IUI. I really wanted to move onto to ivf but I need to lose a little more weight. 

I'm currently doing a detox with a few of my co workers and so far so good. Good luck with your injections and keep us posted on your progress!

LOL @ you crying because I was the same way during my 1st month on clomid. I went from being happy to sad to angry to blah and back again. This month I feel more side effects from the trigger. I've had an annoying headache for 2 days but at least its not a migraine!


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Sarah, i meant you in my last post, not buttercup , whoops, can i blame it on clomid brain? haha :blush:
> My breasts hurt too, or i guess i could say they feel bigger, which is weird for me since this usually doesnt happen until closer to the start of AF, so i guess its clomid :shrug:
> 
> welcome expecting! What clomid dose are/were you on? FX that this is your cycle and not to get your hopes up, but remember everyone's different, so CM may not matter?

LOL, I'm with you on the clomid brain!:hugs: My boobs were definitely sore and last month my nips felt as if they were on fire, sorry for the tmi :blush:

I'm on 100mg Clomid. I have to continue to remind myself that we're all different and what works for others may not work for me, and vice versa.


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is in good spirits today. 

AFM: Well today is CD17 and my temp was high this morning. So I'm thinking I ovulated yesterday. I have been cramping for 3 days now. I'm Praying really hard that this will be the month.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello all new and welcome :)

I have lots to read and catch up on! I am in the tww and so glad I have you all to keep me company during :)
Roughly 4/5 dpo today. Will be testing the 15th- as that's when af is due.

Hope all is well!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats lady on ovulation! !


----------



## ExpectingTC

I have a couple of questions if y'all don't mind answering:

At what point did you decide to switch from timed intercourse to IUI? 

When did you leave your OBGYN and go to a RE?

I love my OBGYN and is one of the best in the area. I love his office and staff, too. I've done two medicated cycles now and have been trying for over a year. I'm not sure when to move on from him and go to a RE. 

*SarahLou* - OMG - the acne on Clomid - yes, yes, yes. SO frustrating. 

*Buttercup* - is there a weight limit/suggestion for IVF? 



My temp dropped to my coverline this morning which I'm guessing means I'm out. Whomp whomp.


----------



## Buttercup77

ExpectingTC said:


> I have a couple of questions if y'all don't mind answering:
> 
> At what point did you decide to switch from timed intercourse to IUI?
> 
> When did you leave your OBGYN and go to a RE?
> 
> I love my OBGYN and is one of the best in the area. I love his office and staff, too. I've done two medicated cycles now and have been trying for over a year. I'm not sure when to move on from him and go to a RE.
> 
> *SarahLou* - OMG - the acne on Clomid - yes, yes, yes. SO frustrating.
> 
> *Buttercup* - is there a weight limit/suggestion for IVF?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp dropped to my coverline this morning which I'm guessing means I'm out. Whomp whomp.

I did one cycle of timed with Clomid and after my RE mentioned my uterus was a little tilted and mentioned I would be a good candidate for IUI but we still bd eod too.

I decided to see a RE after my 2nd mc. I don't think there's a weight limit for ivf but they do look at your BMI. According to my RE she said a little weight loss can help you get pregnant and the meds work better. I really think it depends on the doctor because I've seen some women heavier than I am and have done ivf. 

It wouldn't hurt to consult with and RE and they can do a work up, bw, u/s...etc.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup, glad to hear IUI isn't bad! We'll probably be headed that way if this medicated timed intercourse cycle doesn't work! TI is too much $ to spend on a low chance when spending a bit more with IUI ups your chances more.


Expecting, I switched to an RE after 13 months. BMI hasnt been a factor for me, and (my BMI is higher than it should be), but that may be because I'm paying out of pocket since my insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments, just the diagnosis.

Sarah, how are you doing today?

afm, I received my injectables! And I start bravelle today! I'm a little anxious to see how it makes me feel since clomid has turned me into a hormonal hot mess! And this lower back pain won't go away! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!:thumbup:


----------



## ExpectingTC

Butter - My OBGYN did a workup and they did all my blood levels. Everything checks out normal. SA for my husband showed everything is in excellent condition. They did an ultrasound to monitor this cycle and there were no concerns there either. It's just so frustrating for there to be no reason. Ugh... 

Does your insurance cover a RE?


----------



## Buttercup77

ExpectingTC said:


> Butter - My OBGYN did a workup and they did all my blood levels. Everything checks out normal. SA for my husband showed everything is in excellent condition. They did an ultrasound to monitor this cycle and there were no concerns there either. It's just so frustrating for there to be no reason. Ugh...
> 
> Does your insurance cover a RE?

That's good, you are headed in the right direction!:thumbup:
I completely understand the frustration when everything looks good but unexplained infertility.

Yes, I have insurance from employer and covered under my husbands too. Its truly a blessing to have the coverage we do and that's why I was heartbroken when the doctor said I needed to lose a little more weight before moving forward with ivf. I felt like I was wasting time as I'm not in my 20's.

So we decided to continue ttc while I work on a little more weight loss. If no bfp, I will be ready soon.


----------



## ExpectingTC

Buttercup77 said:


> That's good, you are headed in the right direction!:thumbup:
> I completely understand the frustration when everything looks good but unexplained infertility.
> 
> Yes, I have insurance from employer and covered under my husbands too. Its truly a blessing to have the coverage we do and that's why I was heartbroken when the doctor said I needed to lose a little more weight before moving forward with ivf. I felt like I was wasting time as I'm not in my 20's.
> 
> So we decided to continue ttc while I work on a little more weight loss. If no bfp, I will be ready soon.

We have insurance as well, but since it's only our second month using medication I'm not sure what all will be covered in the future. The clomid is only like $6/mth but the trigger shot was $95! I know it's cheap in the world of infertility, but I'd be lying if I said it didn't shock me. LOL 

Can I be so brazen as to ask what you pay for an IUI? 

I'm always curious about the weight side of it all. I'm overweight (want to lose about 50lbs still) but I've lost 100lbs. I'd lost 125lbs before I got pregnant the first time and then gained 40'ish back during the pregnancy and then emotional eating after the loss. My OBGYN assures me my weight doesn't play a role in our issues since my ovulation and cycle are spot on every month. But, the longer we go in this infertility world the less I believe it. I'm 31 and TTC #1 still. I had the MMC 4 days before my 30th bday. 

Sorry - I'm a talker. lol


----------



## Buttercup77

ExpectingTC said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> That's good, you are headed in the right direction!:thumbup:
> I completely understand the frustration when everything looks good but unexplained infertility.
> 
> Yes, I have insurance from employer and covered under my husbands too. Its truly a blessing to have the coverage we do and that's why I was heartbroken when the doctor said I needed to lose a little more weight before moving forward with ivf. I felt like I was wasting time as I'm not in my 20's.
> 
> So we decided to continue ttc while I work on a little more weight loss. If no bfp, I will be ready soon.
> 
> We have insurance as well, but since it's only our second month using medication I'm not sure what all will be covered in the future. The clomid is only like $6/mth but the trigger shot was $95! I know it's cheap in the world of infertility, but I'd be lying if I said it didn't shock me. LOL
> 
> Can I be so brazen as to ask what you pay for an IUI?
> 
> I'm always curious about the weight side of it all. I'm overweight (want to lose about 50lbs still) but I've lost 100lbs. I'd lost 125lbs before I got pregnant the first time and then gained 40'ish back during the pregnancy and then emotional eating after the loss. My OBGYN assures me my weight doesn't play a role in our issues since my ovulation and cycle are spot on every month. But, the longer we go in this infertility world the less I believe it. I'm 31 and TTC #1 still. I had the MMC 4 days before my 30th bday.
> 
> Sorry - I'm a talker. lolClick to expand...

My iui's are covered at 100% with secondary insurance; if I didn't have secondary it would be covered at 100% with $50 co pay. Clomid is $4 and Ovidrel is $50.The injectable meds are always a little more. 

Wow! Congrats on you weight loss. My RE said my weight is not a big issue either and I about 20lbs to go if we choose to move forward with ivf. I completely understand the emotional eating. I became really sad and a little depressed after my 2nd mc because it was such a shocking surprise. I am sorry for your loss, it so hard. I also gained some weight back too.

I get AF every 30 days but I don't always ovulate and produce mature follicles. When I get prego again I will need to see a High Risk/Maternal Fetal meds doctor and be monitored due to my previous mc's and I have a medical condition that requires me to be monitored more closely.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

Its almost Friday! I hope everyone is feeling well and in good spirits.

afm: This is day 3 of being so tired and nagging headache that won't go away. It's kind of wet and dreary here in NJ and looking forward to going home. I feel less bloated, some slight cramping but nothing too big. I go in for cd21 bw next week. Last month I forgot to ask what my progesterone level was but I won't forgot this time around. 

-Saks & Taurusmom, how are you all doing?
-Ttcbabygl, I totally agree, you want to up your chances of a bfp. That's why we bd eod around the scheduled iui, and just because we want to...:blush::blush:
-Lady_luv, how are you feeling today? Hopefully feeling better.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Whoo hoo, I survived my first bravelle injection!!!!


Buttercup, it's yucky here too, so depressing. I'm glad you're starting to feel better!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Way to go ttcbaby! :) 

Hey buttercup! I'm pretty good this way. I've been pretty busy with work and it's been keeping me preoccupied! I'm having all kinds of side affects from the clomid. The ones I read about! Lol. Like...sore bbs, cramps...moodiness! I've read in many places that clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms during the tww...and that's what is going on with me for sure. I'm not upset about it tho- like I said before- at least I know it's doing something! 

Hope all are well :)


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Whoo hoo, I survived my first bravelle injection!!!!
> 
> 
> Buttercup, it's yucky here too, so depressing. I'm glad you're starting to feel better!!!

Congrats!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Way to go ttcbaby! :)
> 
> Hey buttercup! I'm pretty good this way. I've been pretty busy with work and it's been keeping me preoccupied! I'm having all kinds of side affects from the clomid. The ones I read about! Lol. Like...sore bbs, cramps...moodiness! I've read in many places that clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms during the tww...and that's what is going on with me for sure. I'm not upset about it tho- like I said before- at least I know it's doing something!
> 
> Hope all are well :)

Good to hear you are doing well! You are right, at least your body is telling you something is going on:flower:


----------



## ExpectingTC

Butter - That's amazing! I called my insurance after we talked and whomp whomp. lol We get covered at 90% AFTER the $400 deductible has been met. My insurance changes next year and we only get 80% coverage after a $600 deductible has been met. DH and I were going to take the holidays off and just enjoy, but with insurance changing we decided not to. 

TTC - Woohoo! Congrats!

Taurus - DH always asks what wife he's going to get when take the Clomid cause of my moodiness. Poor guy. lol. The weirdest thing though - without clomid I get horribly sore bbs. With Clomid - nada. 

--

Talked to my OBGYN's office yesterday. My progesterone level came back at 48 this month even with the lowered dose of Clomid. 

I've had the issue of no EWCM on the Clomid and that's with taking 1200mg guaifenesin daily. They're talking about switching me to Femera and seeing if that helps. Anyone have any experience with Femera?


----------



## Lady_Luv

Buttercup thanks for asking how I'm doing. I been cramping a lot and my temp dropped this morning but it might have been because I didn't rest good because of the cramping. How are you doing today?


----------



## Buttercup77

ExpectingTC said:


> Butter - That's amazing! I called my insurance after we talked and whomp whomp. lol We get covered at 90% AFTER the $400 deductible has been met. My insurance changes next year and we only get 80% coverage after a $600 deductible has been met. DH and I were going to take the holidays off and just enjoy, but with insurance changing we decided not to.
> 
> TTC - Woohoo! Congrats!
> 
> Taurus - DH always asks what wife he's going to get when take the Clomid cause of my moodiness. Poor guy. lol. The weirdest thing though - without clomid I get horribly sore bbs. With Clomid - nada.
> 
> --
> 
> Talked to my OBGYN's office yesterday. My progesterone level came back at 48 this month even with the lowered dose of Clomid.
> 
> I've had the issue of no EWCM on the Clomid and that's with taking 1200mg guaifenesin daily. They're talking about switching me to Femera and seeing if that helps. Anyone have any experience with Femera?

That's good, covered at 90% with a 400 deductible or covered at 80% with $600 deductible. I know some people that have $1500 deductibles. My employer offers a FSA - flexible spending account that I contribute to on a per pay basis and use the $ to pay for meds and medical bills. The deduction took some time getting used to but it works better for us that way. And if we need to move forward with ivf it will really helps because the meds are more $.

I have to bump your other question because I know nothing about Femera. I think I saw someone discussing it on another thread.


----------



## SarahLou372

This wait after taking clomid is like double the two week wait! :coffee::dohh:

Probably because im focusing on this so much 

How's everyone getting on? 

:dust:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> This wait after taking clomid is like double the two week wait! :coffee::dohh:
> 
> Probably because im focusing on this so much
> 
> How's everyone getting on?
> 
> :dust:

I agree, it can be torture if you don't keep your mind on other things. My 1st cycle I was over analyzing every symptom. I've decided not to test early. I go in on the 20th for pregnancy bw if af doesn't show up. 

Today I'm 5 dpo so I just started 2ww. :coffee:


----------



## ttcbabyl

Happy weekend ladies! Hope you're having a good day.

CD11, had my monitoring appointment (bloodwork & u/s) and I have two mature follicles on my right ovary, 23.5 and 15, so I am triggering with ovidrel tonight! I am so happy that this mix of drugs produced mature follicles. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up, but it is exciting. It's going to be a busy weekend lol!

How's everyone else feeling/doing?


----------



## taurusmom05

Awesome news, ttcbaby! Let us know how everything else went :) fx you catch the eggy!!

How is everyone doing today?

Nothing new my way...cd27. Trying to decide when to test as I'm not 100% on when I O'ed...somewhere between cd18-19 I believe. Feeling as if I'm gearing for af...but not really sure. I have been having clomid side effects ever since O! My moodiness has subsided a bit but I still have sore bbs and am crampy. Like I said before- I won't complain! Fx my bfp is right around the corner!! Hope everyone is having a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well, and hoping to hear a BFP from some of you wonderful Ladies. 

AFM: I've been cramping like crazy, some pressure on my right side and when me a DH BD yesterday it was kind of painful on the right side. My temp are back up, so I don't know what's going on. I have a doctors appointment on the 20th.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Can anyone help me please im panicing. Yesterday I was CD 11 and took an ovulaiton test.. but the lines are pink on these and are not the darkest one.. even the control line not as dark as some ive seen on here. 

CD 10 I had a funny twinge/pull pain in my left pelvic area, was bearable but didn't last long.

Andyway I took clomid CD 2-6 at 50mg as I have PCOS. And since yesterday (CD11) Had cm that looks clear (Can see through it) and is very watery, there is a lot of it too and I don't normally produce much cm naturally anyway, even OH noticed it whilest beding.. sorry tmi :blush:

And today at CD 12 had cramping on and off for about and hour and an ache/pulling pain behind my belly botton and its stopped now but till have the cm :shrug:

Can anyone look at my ovualtion test please? And please excuse our wall not decorated yet... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10171024_746688628712112_3970020169365639942_n.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 6









1383859_746689768711998_5016988236872979457_n.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Can anyone help me please im panicing. Yesterday I was CD 11 and took an ovulaiton test.. but the lines are pink on these and are not the darkest one.. even the control line not as dark as some ive seen on here.
> 
> CD 10 I had a funny twinge/pull pain in my left pelvic area, was bearable but didn't last long.
> 
> Andyway I took clomid CD 2-6 at 50mg as I have PCOS. And since yesterday (CD11) Had cm that looks clear (Can see through it) and is very watery, there is a lot of it too and I don't normally produce much cm naturally anyway, even OH noticed it whilest beding.. sorry tmi :blush:
> 
> And today at CD 12 had cramping on and off for about and hour and an ache/pulling pain behind my belly botton and its stopped now but till have the cm :shrug:
> 
> Can anyone look at my ovualtion test please? And please excuse our wall not decorated yet... :dohh:

Hi Sarah,

I'd say you are pretty close, bd eod to cover your bases!

Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

afm: was under the weather all weekend. On Friday I had 2 temporary crowns put on my molars and was in pain and agony all weekend. I finally broke down and called dentist for pain meds since otc meds wasn't helping. I'm feeling much better today:thumbup: but not looking forward to having the permanents put on in 2 weeks.

Today is cd22 and had bw done this morning. I'm waiting for a follow up call on whether I need to take progesterone supp. I have haven't had a lot of symptoms and just waiting things out:coffee:. So far I'm pretty calm since I have so much going on in other areas of my life.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their day,ttyl


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Awesome news, ttcbaby! Let us know how everything else went :) fx you catch the eggy!!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Nothing new my way...cd27. Trying to decide when to test as I'm not 100% on when I O'ed...somewhere between cd18-19 I believe. Feeling as if I'm gearing for af...but not really sure. I have been having clomid side effects ever since O! My moodiness has subsided a bit but I still have sore bbs and am crampy. Like I said before- I won't complain! Fx my bfp is right around the corner!! Hope everyone is having a beautiful Sunday!

taurusmom05,
Hope AF stays away and keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup77 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Can anyone help me please im panicing. Yesterday I was CD 11 and took an ovulaiton test.. but the lines are pink on these and are not the darkest one.. even the control line not as dark as some ive seen on here.
> 
> CD 10 I had a funny twinge/pull pain in my left pelvic area, was bearable but didn't last long.
> 
> Andyway I took clomid CD 2-6 at 50mg as I have PCOS. And since yesterday (CD11) Had cm that looks clear (Can see through it) and is very watery, there is a lot of it too and I don't normally produce much cm naturally anyway, even OH noticed it whilest beding.. sorry tmi :blush:
> 
> And today at CD 12 had cramping on and off for about and hour and an ache/pulling pain behind my belly botton and its stopped now but till have the cm :shrug:
> 
> Can anyone look at my ovualtion test please? And please excuse our wall not decorated yet... :dohh:
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I'd say you are pretty close, bd eod to cover your bases!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Sarah, I agree with Buttercup, start bding every other day :) fx!!!! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup, sorry about your teeth! I'm glad you're feeling better! I'm guessing the bw was to see if you ovulated??

Afm, CD13 and I am having a rough go at it. Today was our last TI "session" and I am just so done. My back still hurts and now I'm having intense off and on cramping (guessing ov pain, since I'm estimated to O today), but I've never had OV pain before since this is my first medicated cycle, but I guess it's normal? I'm also having tummy issues, my friend who's a nurse says I may have a slight case of OHSS from the bravelle and ovidrel, have any of you ladies experienced this?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Buttercup, sorry about your teeth! I'm glad you're feeling better! I'm guessing the bw was to see if you ovulated??
> 
> Afm, CD13 and I am having a rough go at it. Today was our last TI "session" and I am just so done. My back still hurts and now I'm having intense off and on cramping (guessing ov pain, since I'm estimated to O today), but I've never had OV pain before since this is my first medicated cycle, but I guess it's normal? I'm also having tummy issues, my friend who's a nurse says I may have a slight case of OHSS from the bravelle and ovidrel, have any of you ladies experienced this?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Yes, I had my 21's bw today (cd21) to see if I ovulated. I'm still waiting on the call:coffee:. 

My 1st mediated cycle I had lots of cramping and pinching going on. In regards to Ovidrel, bd'ing was really uncomfortable and I felt bloated and full. I mentioned being uncomfortable during bd'ing and he said my follies were mature and it's normal but it was almost painful:blush:


----------



## Buttercup77

Cd21 progesterone bw is 14, kind of bummed!:shrug:


----------



## SarahLou372

Been feeling crampy for a short while earlier and just a bit emotional, plus my cm had gone clear and watery. 

Most of the time me and OH bed every night anyway, for example every night for about four or five nights or so and miss a day and then the sabe again.. So what I'm trying to say is we bed almost every night but now and again miss just one day. So far we bed cd 3,4,6,7,8 twice cd 10 morning and night and cd 11 and 12. So I'm cd 12 today


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup, I'm so sorry your results werent where you would have liked them to be! Those are still ovulatory results! What did the dr. Have to say about it? Will they up your dose if no bfp?


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Buttercup, I'm so sorry your results werent where you would have liked them to be! Those are still ovulatory results! What did the dr. Have to say about it? Will they up your dose if no bfp?

Nurse called, she said it was good but I've been researching online and some numbers were in the 20- 30's:shrug: I go back on the 20'th if AF is missed. If no bfp, I plan to meet with doctor to discuss my treatment.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup, if the nurse said its good, don't lose hope! And stop searching!! Haha, I know that's impossible to do lol. :laugh2:

Sarah, If your CM is watery and stretchy then it's ov time! You may not want to BD as much, my RE said BDing every day isn't as effective as every other day on just a regular cycle or clid cycle. If you were on stims it would be different. But who knows! Every doctor is different, all that matters if that yall are still having fun BDing and it isn't a chore!

AFM, today's my predicted ov day and my CM is like egg whites (TMI) and there's quite a bit, I've never had this much before, could it be from the ovidrel? Or bravelle? Because I know clomid is supposed to dry you up?? Whatever it's from, I'm happy lol!:hugs::happydance: But STILL trying not to get my hopes up!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

ttcbabyl said:


> Buttercup, if the nurse said its good, don't lose hope! And stop searching!! Haha, I know that's impossible to do lol. :laugh2:
> 
> Sarah, If your CM is watery and stretchy then it's ov time! You may not want to BD as much, my RE said BDing every day isn't as effective as every other day on just a regular cycle or clid cycle. If you were on stims it would be different. But who knows! Every doctor is different, all that matters if that yall are still having fun BDing and it isn't a chore!
> 
> AFM, today's my predicted ov day and my CM is like egg whites (TMI) and there's quite a bit, I've never had this much before, could it be from the ovidrel? Or bravelle? Because I know clomid is supposed to dry you up?? Whatever it's from, I'm happy lol!:hugs::happydance: But STILL trying not to get my hopes up!!!

Im not sure which days to bed now because..

Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:

Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain 

And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







10421206_747027805344861_4476709079385862195_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









10393675_747027855344856_3522167895021849228_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









64770_747027902011518_7616835368542064102_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup, if the nurse said its good, don't lose hope! And stop searching!! Haha, I know that's impossible to do lol. :laugh2:
> 
> Sarah, If your CM is watery and stretchy then it's ov time! You may not want to BD as much, my RE said BDing every day isn't as effective as every other day on just a regular cycle or clid cycle. If you were on stims it would be different. But who knows! Every doctor is different, all that matters if that yall are still having fun BDing and it isn't a chore!
> 
> AFM, today's my predicted ov day and my CM is like egg whites (TMI) and there's quite a bit, I've never had this much before, could it be from the ovidrel? Or bravelle? Because I know clomid is supposed to dry you up?? Whatever it's from, I'm happy lol!:hugs::happydance: But STILL trying not to get my hopes up!!!
> 
> 
> Im not sure which days to bed now because..
> 
> Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain
> 
> And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?Click to expand...

I used them and based on the pic you are almost at your peak:flower:


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup77 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup, if the nurse said its good, don't lose hope! And stop searching!! Haha, I know that's impossible to do lol. :laugh2:
> 
> Sarah, If your CM is watery and stretchy then it's ov time! You may not want to BD as much, my RE said BDing every day isn't as effective as every other day on just a regular cycle or clid cycle. If you were on stims it would be different. But who knows! Every doctor is different, all that matters if that yall are still having fun BDing and it isn't a chore!
> 
> AFM, today's my predicted ov day and my CM is like egg whites (TMI) and there's quite a bit, I've never had this much before, could it be from the ovidrel? Or bravelle? Because I know clomid is supposed to dry you up?? Whatever it's from, I'm happy lol!:hugs::happydance: But STILL trying not to get my hopes up!!!
> 
> 
> Im not sure which days to bed now because..
> 
> Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain
> 
> And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?Click to expand...
> 
> I used them and based on the pic you are almost at your peak:flower:Click to expand...


I agree with buttercup, you're almost there! So exciting!!!! Catch that egg!! I use the non blinking ones just because they're cheaper, but now I'm intrigued lol!


----------



## ttcbabyl

I saw this quote on a blog and figured I'd share it with you ladies. :winkwink: Infertility makes me feel broken, but this made me feel better about it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :flower::hugs:

ttcbaby1 - Thank you for sharing the image on here... its great when you feel something is inspiring :thumbup:

I took another ovulation test with a PM urine not long ago and I still have the flashing smiley!! This is great so far maybe im really going to ovulate for once :winkwink: Chin has gone spotty, breasts ache, cm is still watery and achey cramps too.


----------



## READY4MYBABY

hi ladies! ive been so out of the loop lately with work and all..also trying not to think about it too much. i went to my regular family doctor for a check up and mentioned to her that i dont know why but have gained at least 25 lbs since my surgery and she thinks its the clomid, because i dont eat bad or too much...my hormones should be more controlled since then too. she wants me to take break from clomid for at least 2 or 3 months...she has pcos too so i trust she knows what shes telling me....who knows maybe shes right and i will fall pregnant while not even trying!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies....

After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!

:dance::headspin:

But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg??? 

We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyl

READY4MYBABY said:


> hi ladies! ive been so out of the loop lately with work and all..also trying not to think about it too much. i went to my regular family doctor for a check up and mentioned to her that i dont know why but have gained at least 25 lbs since my surgery and she thinks its the clomid, because i dont eat bad or too much...my hormones should be more controlled since then too. she wants me to take break from clomid for at least 2 or 3 months...she has pcos too so i trust she knows what shes telling me....who knows maybe shes right and i will fall pregnant while not even trying!!

I am so sorry that youve gained weight during all of this, TTC is hard and sucks enough on its own :( That's good that she has PCOS too so she'll be more understanding, I LOVE that youre staying so positive!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyl

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies....
> 
> After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!
> 
> :dance::headspin:
> 
> But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg???
> 
> We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:


I'd say youve got a shot at catching the egg! So exciting that you got your solid dmiley :winkwink: How are you doing today?


----------



## ttcbabyl

Have any of you used progesterone suppositories after ovulation? Or had AF like cramps 4DPO? 

CD16 & 4DPO: I woke up today with STRONG af type cramps and I know its way too early for AF and probably too early for implantation cramping. I am SO confused!!!

I scheduled my beta bloodwork for Nov 25th, it's either going to be a really happy or sad Thanksgiving. I still don't understand why they had me schedule it, instead of just waiting to see if AF shows and then doing a beta. Have any of you ladies had to do this?

I hope you all are having a good week, it's _almost_ the weekend!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hello Ladies,

Tell me what do you think about this. I'm on CD 25 and this morning my temp was still high but I'm having some light brown spotting with a little cramping mostly on the right side. Do you think I'm out this month?


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Have any of you used progesterone suppositories after ovulation? Or had AF like cramps 4DPO?
> 
> CD16 & 4DPO: I woke up today with STRONG af type cramps and I know its way too early for AF and probably too early for implantation cramping. I am SO confused!!!
> 
> I scheduled my beta bloodwork for Nov 25th, it's either going to be a really happy or sad Thanksgiving. I still don't understand why they had me schedule it, instead of just waiting to see if AF shows and then doing a beta. Have any of you ladies had to do this?
> 
> I hope you all are having a good week, it's _almost_ the weekend!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

My RE office always schedules my beta bw too given I don't get AF. Good luck to you!


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_Luv said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Tell me what do you think about this. I'm on CD 25 and this morning my temp was still high but I'm having some light brown spotting with a little cramping mostly on the right side. Do you think I'm out this month?

I'm no expert but if your temps are up and you haven't received AF, then you are not out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkee

Just checking in. 7dpo, any of you girls have the snippy crabby attitude after O? I seen to be pretty fiery tonite. :shrug:

Sarah - my chin got terribly spotty too the day of my +opk


----------



## Buttercup77

Pinkee said:


> Just checking in. 7dpo, any of you girls have the snippy crabby attitude after O? I seen to be pretty fiery tonite. :shrug:
> 
> Sarah - my chin got terribly spotty too the day of my +opk

Hi Pinkee,

I sure do get crabby after ovulation, good luck to you!


----------



## ttcbabyl

Pinkee, I get crabby after ovulation and this time around I'm also really emotional from all the meds! 

Happy Friday ladies! I am symptom spotting like a crazy woman! I need to stop! This TWW is awful! CD17, 5dpo: yesterday I started with (tmi) creamy cm, which I've never had before in all 15 ttc cycles, after ov my cm usually dries up or becomes very watery before AF shows. Also, last night I woke up with heartburn which is also odd for me. Then this morning things taste funny and things smell different, I can actually smell the tap water... So weird. But like I said, I seriously need to stop symptom spotting and just tell myself it's all from the meds lol! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## SarahLou372

Can you ladies help me.... The other day I posted because OH was to well enough to bed with me at CD 13, 14 and 15 well im CD 16 today and my cheap internet ovulation test is positive! :shrug:

But my clearblue digital had a solid smiley face on cd14!! Whats happening?? Also went to the loo just and when I wipe its still watery but loads of EWCM now, some is clear some a cream colour sorry tmi :blush:

And OH has been diagnosed with gastroenteritis tummy bug!! Been sick for two days now.. so we only bed on these days so far... CD 3,4,6,7,8 twice on CD10 and once CD 11 & 12. But I got a flashing smiley face on my clearblue CD 13 morning and afternoon, and the cheapie was negative, CD 14 got a solid smiley face and a negative cheapie. Yesterday CD15 negative cheapie.. and today... CD 16 positive cheapie opk! What??! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







10523843_748302878550687_1643062341451996462_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttcbabyl

SarahLou372 said:


> Can you ladies help me.... The other day I posted because OH was to well enough to bed with me at CD 13, 14 and 15 well im CD 16 today and my cheap internet ovulation test is positive! :shrug:
> 
> But my clearblue digital had a solid smiley face on cd14!! Whats happening?? Also went to the loo just and when I wipe its still watery but loads of EWCM now, some is clear some a cream colour sorry tmi :blush:
> 
> And OH has been diagnosed with gastroenteritis tummy bug!! Been sick for two days now.. so we only bed on these days so far... CD 3,4,6,7,8 twice on CD10 and once CD 11 & 12. But I got a flashing smiley face on my clearblue CD 13 morning and afternoon, and the cheapie was negative, CD 14 got a solid smiley face and a negative cheapie. Yesterday CD15 negative cheapie.. and today... CD 16 positive cheapie opk! What??! :wacko:

Oh no!! I hope your hubby feels better! I'm not to sure about the opk strips, I've never used them, all I know is they are supposed to be as/or darker than the control line. Stay positive!!! Other than the confusion, how are you feeling?


----------



## SarahLou372

Im not sure about the cheapie because yesterdays cheapie was negative at CD 15 yet Clearblue was positive CD14 :wacko:

Regardless I need to ask you ladies an opinion please, So some of you may know my OH has a bad tummy bug and we not bed for 3 days so far.. will be 4 today if we don't bed.... Now I had two flashing smiley faces on CD 13 as I tested twice in that day and then CD 14 got my solid face in the morning. 

We only bed on CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 and once CD 11 & 12... So Im guessing by my ovulation tests I could of ovulated CD 14-16?? What are the chances I could still conceive?? Even if I ovulated today? Would his sperm still be alive from CD 12 it was around 11pm at night we bed on CD 12.. cm was watery and lots of it and we are using a fertility Lubricant conceive plus https://www.conceiveplus.com/

I know I keep going on but with me having pcos and wanting a bundle of joy for so long it really stresses me and gets me down my OH got the bug around this time :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyl

Just checking in, how's everyone doing??


CD19, 7DO:My back pain is almost 100% gone, whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im worried about this clomid... Im still having dull af type cramps and like a bloaing pressure feeling... such a werid feeling :shrug:

Glad to here your back pain almost gone ttcbaby :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Well I tested. 3 pm and there is the slightest line. I think I Should test again in a day or two before getting my hopes up.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hope all is doing well. I haven't been around much as I'm going through some things. 

Today is CD28 and AF is due very soon - within days. I go in for betas on 11/20. I don't think its my month, I kind of feel like AF is coming due to my boobs being sore and I'm getting extra grumpy and that's a sure sign for me. I think I'm taking a break if no bfp to regroup, and get through the holidays and my birthday, and come the first of the year I will consider moving on to ivf.

-Saks, I miss you, my friend. I'm thinking of you and always praying for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower:

Been having the same crampy heavy feeling today feel werid... tired lately too.. but I still have lower back aches too, Lost my wanting for food today to not been hungry, felt sick on and off today.. and just went to the loo and found some strange cm.. Loads of it was on my finger creamy type of cm but milk white! Sorry tmi :blush::blush:


----------



## Lady_Luv

This isn't my month AF showed up this morning.&#55357;&#56877; I am so hurt because I was praying so hard for this to be my month. Well the good thing is my doctor suppose to do my HSG, can anyone tell me what CD this is preformed on?


----------



## Buttercup77

Lady_luv, 
Sorry AF showed up. This whole process can be draining at times. I have to bump your HSG question as I haven't had one in a while.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## SAKS

I miss you too, Buttercup! Loves you!
-Will update soon...


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

So today the cramping was not so bad but still had them a little bit and feels more like a heavy presure around that area... had lower back ache again and a upset tummy (runs).. felt a bit sick today too... at about 5pm lost all my energy and today not been anywhere had a relax day! And my skin is so spotty! :blush:

I have posted a picture of yesterdays cm at CD 19 so sorry tim ladies for the picture if you can help would be greatful :blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10346001_749961245051517_7222718610008783908_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttcbabyl

I am so sorry ladyluv! :-( I had my HSG around CD5. It wasn't bad, just make sure to take ibprofin prior to it 

Sarah, that all sounds good! As for the CM, i've read that lotiony cm is a good sign!

Buttercup, how are you doing? your beta is coming up, right?

AFM, CD22, 9DPO: Sorry for not being so active, I have been throwing a pity party for myself. I am feeling very deflated today, I recently lost quite a bit of weight and my self esteem was on the rise, but all of these meds have me so bloated that I can barely button my "fat" jeans :nope::cry: So as of yesterday yoga pants are my new bff. My hubby keeps telling me to focus on the scale since it hasn't changed, but i can't! i feel like an elephant! I'm also having quite a few "pregnancy symptoms" that I had prior to my miscarriage in June: sensitive teeth, dizziness, bloody noses, insomnia, constipation and bloating obviously. Warning TMI, while "inserting" my progesterone I noticed that it was able to get it A LOT deeper, which i guess means that my cervix is high? Is that a good thing?

I'm really trying to not get my hopes up, or over anaylze all this since I know the meds I've been on can cause a lot of early pregnancy symptoms :shrug:

Hope everyone is having a good day! Happy hump day :yipee:


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> I am so sorry ladyluv! :-( I had my HSG around CD5. It wasn't bad, just make sure to take ibprofin prior to it
> 
> Sarah, that all sounds good! As for the CM, i've read that lotiony cm is a good sign!
> 
> Buttercup, how are you doing? your beta is coming up, right?
> 
> AFM, CD22, 9DPO: Sorry for not being so active, I have been throwing a pity party for myself. I am feeling very deflated today, I recently lost quite a bit of weight and my self esteem was on the rise, but all of these meds have me so bloated that I can barely button my "fat" jeans :nope::cry: So as of yesterday yoga pants are my new bff. My hubby keeps telling me to focus on the scale since it hasn't changed, but i can't! i feel like an elephant! I'm also having quite a few "pregnancy symptoms" that I had prior to my miscarriage in June: sensitive teeth, dizziness, bloody noses, insomnia, constipation and bloating obviously. Warning TMI, while "inserting" my progesterone I noticed that it was able to get it A LOT deeper, which i guess means that my cervix is high? Is that a good thing?
> 
> I'm really trying to not get my hopes up, or over anaylze all this since I know the meds I've been on can cause a lot of early pregnancy symptoms :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Happy hump day :yipee:

I'm doing ok, my temp dropped so AF is definitely on her way.:shrug:

I feel you on the weight and feeling bloated but try not to be too hard on yourself. I know my gain has come from the meds and its a catch 22 because they want me to lose a bit more for ivf but the meds make you gain Keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## ttcbabyl

Buttercup77 said:


> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry ladyluv! :-( I had my HSG around CD5. It wasn't bad, just make sure to take ibprofin prior to it
> 
> Sarah, that all sounds good! As for the CM, i've read that lotiony cm is a good sign!
> 
> Buttercup, how are you doing? your beta is coming up, right?
> 
> AFM, CD22, 9DPO: Sorry for not being so active, I have been throwing a pity party for myself. I am feeling very deflated today, I recently lost quite a bit of weight and my self esteem was on the rise, but all of these meds have me so bloated that I can barely button my "fat" jeans :nope::cry: So as of yesterday yoga pants are my new bff. My hubby keeps telling me to focus on the scale since it hasn't changed, but i can't! i feel like an elephant! I'm also having quite a few "pregnancy symptoms" that I had prior to my miscarriage in June: sensitive teeth, dizziness, bloody noses, insomnia, constipation and bloating obviously. Warning TMI, while "inserting" my progesterone I noticed that it was able to get it A LOT deeper, which i guess means that my cervix is high? Is that a good thing?
> 
> I'm really trying to not get my hopes up, or over anaylze all this since I know the meds I've been on can cause a lot of early pregnancy symptoms :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Happy hump day :yipee:
> 
> I'm doing ok, my temp dropped so AF is definitely on her way.:shrug:
> 
> I feel you on the weight and feeling bloated but try not to be too hard on yourself. I know my gain has come from the meds and its a catch 22 because they want me to lose a bit more for ivf but the meds make you gain Keeping my FX'd for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! You are too sweet! But you're not out until AF actually shows! Try and stay positive!! So are you still going to have your beta??


----------



## Alexis1986

Hi lady's! I have pcos, and doc prescribed clmid but to start on progesterone, (10 pills)to fast forward this is my first round, and I took pill number 9 tonight but this morning I could have sworn I spotted?! Hope to start on Friday for sure so I can start the clmid on days 5-9, any suggestions I am whilling to try as well, also have opk testers!


----------



## Buttercup77

ttcbabyl said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry ladyluv! :-( I had my HSG around CD5. It wasn't bad, just make sure to take ibprofin prior to it
> 
> Sarah, that all sounds good! As for the CM, i've read that lotiony cm is a good sign!
> 
> Buttercup, how are you doing? your beta is coming up, right?
> 
> AFM, CD22, 9DPO: Sorry for not being so active, I have been throwing a pity party for myself. I am feeling very deflated today, I recently lost quite a bit of weight and my self esteem was on the rise, but all of these meds have me so bloated that I can barely button my "fat" jeans :nope::cry: So as of yesterday yoga pants are my new bff. My hubby keeps telling me to focus on the scale since it hasn't changed, but i can't! i feel like an elephant! I'm also having quite a few "pregnancy symptoms" that I had prior to my miscarriage in June: sensitive teeth, dizziness, bloody noses, insomnia, constipation and bloating obviously. Warning TMI, while "inserting" my progesterone I noticed that it was able to get it A LOT deeper, which i guess means that my cervix is high? Is that a good thing?
> 
> I'm really trying to not get my hopes up, or over anaylze all this since I know the meds I've been on can cause a lot of early pregnancy symptoms :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Happy hump day :yipee:
> 
> I'm doing ok, my temp dropped so AF is definitely on her way.:shrug:
> 
> I feel you on the weight and feeling bloated but try not to be too hard on yourself. I know my gain has come from the meds and its a catch 22 because they want me to lose a bit more for ivf but the meds make you gain Keeping my FX'd for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! You are too sweet! But you're not out until AF actually shows! Try and stay positive!! So are you still going to have your beta??Click to expand...

Yes, I had beta checked today, I already know the answer though. I was weighed today and was surprised that I lost 8.9lbs, if I lose 10-15lbs I can really consider ivf. I don't want to get too excited and then get disappointing news. I have a mini consult with my RE on Monday, so I'll have more info then. 

Hope your day is going well!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies I need your help today please.... :cry:

So I am CD 23 and 9dpo today and I have noticed some spotting when I got out of bed this morning!! I was white but a tiny bit of a plae pink tint too it.. I thought this is great news :thumbup:

But...... at lunch time I all of a sudden felt wet down there so I went to the loo and wiped and there were a load of EWCM type cm but it was a funny colour.. sort of pinkish/borwnish/baige colour ome was white but very little.. I have no pain just funny heavy pressure feelings down below.. like different from af pains... more like twinges and pinching, I have had heartburn today to and just a slight mild headache... Yesterday at 8dpo I wa so tired all day it was unbelieveable.. and lower back pains, loss of appitie and the same bloated feeling down below.. :shrug:

I have posted some images.. which by the way ARE... TMI I feel embaressed about them but im worried.... :cry:

Please excuse me.... :blush::blush:

I didnt manage to take a picture of the first time I had it as it was 5am this morning but it was quite simlar to the last picture I poted here... the first image is the wet feeling I said about above at lunch time and second was at tea time and the third was about an hour ago.. Sorry... :cry::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10349064_751546531559655_2197682845051277904_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









1604444_751548661559442_231177952434661681_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3









10262088_751564031557905_5791239818600086113_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttcbabyl

I have no clue what that would mean Sarah, sorry! Are you still having it??


----------



## ttcbabyl

CD25, 12dpo, i want to poas SO bad! Trying my best to wait until my beta on Tuesday! How's everyone doing??


----------



## Pinkee

Alexis- I had an awful time using clomid days 5-9 . After reading around I bumped myself up to days 3-7. 


Doing well, had my beta drawn yesterday but won't get the numbers until monday. Official positive @ doctor's office though.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Pinkee, that's SO exciting!!! Stinks that they couldn't get you the numbers sooner! I'd be going bonkers lol.


----------



## SarahLou372

No it has stopped now :shrug:


----------



## ttcbabyl

SarahLou372 said:


> No it has stopped now :shrug:


Well, that's good!!! How are you doing??


----------



## SarahLou372

ttcbabyl said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> No it has stopped now :shrug:
> 
> 
> Well, that's good!!! How are you doing??Click to expand...

Im hoping this all good signs... maybe it was implatation bleeding?? 

Im okay have werid twinges in my tummy.. not painfull or like period pain at all and keep feeling tired and have an headache.. and keep sweating... heartburn is an issue right now, how are you?? :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyl

SarahLou372 said:


> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> No it has stopped now :shrug:
> 
> 
> Well, that's good!!! How are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping this all good signs... maybe it was implatation bleeding??
> 
> Im okay have werid twinges in my tummy.. not painfull or like period pain at all and keep feeling tired and have an headache.. and keep sweating... heartburn is an issue right now, how are you?? :flower:Click to expand...

That's all sounds promising!!!! Really hoping it's our month!!!

I'm doing okay. I took a half of melatonin last night so I finally managed to fall asleep and stay asleep for the first time in 5 days, though it was only 4 hours, it still counts! Other than that, I'm still having weird crampy twinges on my right side and my lower back pain is back, but only on my right side (weird, right?). No nausea, but I am constipated and still very bloated. It's so hard to resist POAS!!!!!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I'm new to this thread but man I just every single post and now I don't feel soo alone. I have DD10 and DS5. We are trying for #3. This is my first round of clomid I'm doing 3-7. Today is CD 4 long ways to go! I have an Us scheduled for day 12 anxious but thankful that the doctor is going to monitor me. My progesterone was .5 on day 21 last month so they started me on clomid and took home some injections incase they see follicles on the cd12


----------



## Alexis1986

Pinkee- what problems did you have? Also I was on 200 mg of progestrone and got off the 10 day- 3 days ago I took the last pill and not had my AF yet, was wondering if I should be concerned?


----------



## SarahLou372

ttcbabyl said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> No it has stopped now :shrug:
> 
> 
> Well, that's good!!! How are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping this all good signs... maybe it was implatation bleeding??
> 
> Im okay have werid twinges in my tummy.. not painfull or like period pain at all and keep feeling tired and have an headache.. and keep sweating... heartburn is an issue right now, how are you?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's all sounds promising!!!! Really hoping it's our month!!!
> 
> I'm doing okay. I took a half of melatonin last night so I finally managed to fall asleep and stay asleep for the first time in 5 days, though it was only 4 hours, it still counts! Other than that, I'm still having weird crampy twinges on my right side and my lower back pain is back, but only on my right side (weird, right?). No nausea, but I am constipated and still very bloated. It's so hard to resist POAS!!!!!Click to expand...

Good luck hun..... :hugs: hopefully its this month 

:dust:

I had spotting on 9dpo and I tested on 11dpo and was negative... im now 13dpo and to scared to take a test.... :cry:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Can I join? I just took my first Clomid pill today


----------



## Motherof2CA

It's exciting to see you ladies have good sucess with clomid. This is my first round doing 3-7 and I'm excited to see where this takes me! You guys give me hope


----------



## ttcbabyl

CD28, 15dpo: Well, I'm out. Negative beta today. We've decided to skip the next cycle because of the holidays and then start again in January with IUI.


----------



## april0628

I'm 20 and this will be my first cycle on clomid. I'm hoping for success in the first 3 months. I have PCOS. Hopefully I won't have that hard of a time since after losing 10 pounds I actually ovulated for the 1st time in who knows how long.


----------



## ttcbabyl

Alright ladies, I know yall have been quiet and so have I. I just wanted to take a break from TTC forums during my unmedicated cycle. But, I just wanted to come back and give you ladies and update, we received a Christmas miracle and got our BFP Christmas morning! I had my first beta yesterday and it was 154! I go back for my second on Monday. 

here's what I did and how I was feeling leading up to my BFP. I'm pretty sure that i ovulated on 12/10, CD13 as that was the darkest my OPKs got. We BD every other day after AF ended and used preseed and soft cups and that's about it. I didn't want to stress myself out this cycle so we didn't pull out all the stops. And because of that "sexytime" (as my DH calls it haha), was more enjoyable, less stressful and not like a chore. As for how I was feeling prior to my BFP, 12/19 I started getting heart burn and nausea every night and I didn't think much of it. Then my boobs started hurting and felt very heavy, again didn't think anything of it since my past few cycles they have started hurting right before my period. Then now that I think about it I've been exhausted, but I've been blaming it on the holiday and trying to get our house ready for hosting christmas. And the last thing, I started having vivid dreams/nightmares, one even being that I got a positive pregnancy test and my sister called me 20mins after to tell me she was pregnant, so strange. So that's about it. The reason I ended up testing on 12/25 is because that's when AF was due and I woke up very nauseous and ended up puking. So, looking back at my symptoms, I was a ding dong for not catching on, but I guess that's what happens after 16 bfn's! I hope this helps, I know everyone's different. Just please stay positive and 2015 will be your year!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies im taking my first lot of 100mg of clomid and im so nervous! I was nervous about taking clpmid too then it went fine, now doubling the amount im nervous. Any advice for me? Im also excited! :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry ive not been around much I just been feeling rather down witht the whole ttc thing, pcos and the clomid. My firt round of 50 mg days 2-6 alongside metformin failed.. im on cycle 2 at the moment with 100mg clomid also taken days 2-6 currently on CD 23 and my nipples are sensitive to the touch and are tender but im still not feeling very positive that all this is going to work for me :(

I see other ladies who tke 1500mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid get pregnant first round... or at least ovulate if they dont manage to catch that egg but according to my gynae I didnt ovulate again!!! :cry: They up my dose to 100mg now but I feel that I must have pcos really bad case as Im on so much medication im still not working!!! Im currently taking:

1500mg metformin a day
Cloimd at two different doeses
Centrum Pregnancy care before and during pregnancy prenatal vitamins (Which are said to be worlds number 1 multivitamin) one of these a day.

I went to the herbal shop and the recommened a natural wheatgerm to put on my breakfast. 

And now I have found these wellwoman soft drink im diring one a day, it has green tea in it, pomegrante, and more vitamins etc

Ive been that down I not even took OPKS at all this month, or checked CM, because I feel its pointless and a of time... but also on a hope side of view that if we dont focus on it so much we may just get a luxky supirse :shrug:

These are the days we bed.. we tried to set it just for every other day... CD 3,5,7,9,11,13,15,19 & 21 So far


----------



## jessieles

Hi Girls!

I wondered if I could join your club :)

A little bit about me: I am 26 years old, we have been trying to get pregnant since Sept 2013, so 16 months. I have recently paid to go private to find out why it hasnt happened, ive had 3 months of cd24 bloods, a scan and swabs. The Dr said my pelvic scan was clear and my hormones are showing there is a problem with ovulation. Something along the lines of my FSH and LH are ratioing at 1:1 whereas they should be 2:1. 

My next appt is Thursday, she said she will be giving me Clomid, meaning I will start taking it next Tuesday. I am soooo excited to start this. I have literally pinned all my hopes on Clomid. I was a Clomid baby too.


I am praying for my bfp and seeing your stories is encoraging!


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed that we get some clomid bfps this year! Im currently on cd 9 and af still hasnt buggered off! How is everyone? Im just awaiting for ovulation now im hoping I ovulate around cd 14 which is my birthday hehe be a nice birthday prezzie


----------



## laura2lyn4

Hi ladies! I am going to hopefully be starting my first round of clomid soon! going for blood work tomorrow to check a whole slew of levels and after those results come back my GP wants me to start the Clomid! I have extremely irregular cycles and she doenst think my eggs are viable by the time they are released, so hoping this is my happy ending! (or happy new beginning!)


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi ladies,I am on my 5th rond of 50mg of clomid and AF is due by the 14th will keep my fingers crossed that she stays away.where are you other ladies at now?*


----------



## RedRose19

Im on cd 14 I got a positive opk 2 days ago but im wondering was it an early surge because although ive had minor cramping it doesnt seem enough for ovulation yet, just gonna keep bd til I feel those intense cramps


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am on cd 10 . This is my second round of Clomid. First round of 100mg. Hopefully I ovulate !


----------



## Alexis1986

1nceUponATime said:


> I am on cd 10 . This is my second round of Clomid. First round of 100mg. Hopefully I ovulate !

Same boat here, on day 4 starting second round of clomid 100mg tomorrow 5-9 no ovulation last month on 50mg, wishing you luck


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya ladies I got a positive opk cd12 but im only now feeling any sort of cramping /bloating I reckon I havent ovulated yet what do you think? My opks are appearing to grt darker again, maybe I will get a positive


----------



## laura2lyn4

You can get multiple positive opk' are you temping? That's the only sure way to know if you o'd


----------



## Mommieh25

Nightnurse said:


> *I'm 36,no known fertility issues
> DF, 41,low sperm count,not been retested in some years
> We have been together for 15 years ,not preventing in about 13 of those years
> Only educated my self and really started trying when I joined this site about 5 years ago,since then I have tried clomid,no BFP then,tried soy isoflavens,no BFP then,tried Femara,no BFP ,here I am trying clomid,50mg,2-6, again this year,I;ve waited this long so i'm not giving up,until i'm a mom*


I'm praying for you and don't give up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

ttcbabyl said:


> CD28, 15dpo: Well, I'm out. Negative beta today. We've decided to skip the next cycle because of the holidays and then start again in January with IUI.

I start iui this cycle. Just waiting for it to start.


----------



## Mommieh25

ttcbabyl said:


> CD28, 15dpo: Well, I'm out. Negative beta today. We've decided to skip the next cycle because of the holidays and then start again in January with IUI.


Hope to hear good news from you soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## RedRose19

laura2lyn4 said:


> You can get multiple positive opk' are you temping? That's the only sure way to know if you o'd

I tried in the past but its too hard with my ds he wakes at random times during the night so it affefts my temps and I get more confused


----------



## Nightnurse

*Good Luck ladies*


----------



## RedRose19

Ive got major cramping today! Im sure ive no ovulated yet! I think its just gearing up now!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good afternoon ladies. 
Can I join you please? 
I took clomid 5-9 this month and last night I got my first ever + OPK. 
DS2 was a clomid baby and we were just about to start it when I fell pregnant naturally with my DD after 12 months TTC. we are currently TTC #4, our very last child. FX'd for a BFP soon. Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to share this news with you ladies... after using 2 rounds of clomid I finally got that :bfp: 

:happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







10906227_780249835355991_6198689443903226277_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









10906138_780249872022654_9125458556489043759_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mommieh25

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Can I join you please?
> I took clomid 5-9 this month and last night I got my first ever + OPK.
> DS2 was a clomid baby and we were just about to start it when I fell pregnant naturally with my DD after 12 months TTC. we are currently TTC #4, our very last child. FX'd for a BFP soon. Xx

We're going for #4 also. It will be our last too. Praying for your BFP!


----------



## Mommieh25

SarahLou372 said:


> Just wanted to share this news with you ladies... after using 2 rounds of clomid I finally got that :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::thumbup:


Congrats mommy!


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join :flower: I just read through all of the posts and its nice to know that I am not alone in this journey. I have PCOS and have been taking metformin (2000mg) for the past ~6 months. RE wanted me to take that for 6 months then come back for clomid after my body is fully adjusted. Even though she told me not to temp because it would be a waste of time, I didn't listen (and I am glad!) It looks like on the metformin alone the past 4 months I have ovulated. I went to a different RE that is closer to my house to see if I liked her better so it would be more convenient and she did bw which confirmed ovulation! :happydance: I go back to the original RE on 26th for the clomid. Hoping to get a BFP soon! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Mommieh25

SarahLou372 said:


> Just wanted to share this news with you ladies... after using 2 rounds of clomid I finally got that :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::thumbup:

Congrats!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mommieh25

:Started my iui clomid ovidrel cycle yesterday. Looking forward to this process moving along nicely. I will keep you guys posted!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies im so confused as to if or when i ovulated! i usually dont ovulate til cd 26 ish thats if i do! this is my first cycle on 100mg of clomid i didnt started opks til cd 12 which i know was silly but anyway i wasnt expecting much, my opk to my surprise was positive on cd 12 late like midnight, and it was still dark the next morning, ive recorded i had cramps on cd 14 but not loads and barely any cm, but it was my birthday so i wasnt thinking about it much as id a busy day. 
since then ive had only very faint opks from two different types i assumed the positive on cd 12 was too early as i usually get a few false surges but now wondering if i did actually ovulate then.. :( im so confused!


----------



## RedRose19

would you ladies called his opk positive?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clapper

I would say yes since they are both similar in darkness!


----------



## Mommieh25

Nightnurse said:


> *I'm 36,no known fertility issues
> DF, 41,low sperm count,not been retested in some years
> We have been together for 15 years ,not preventing in about 13 of those years
> Only educated my self and really started trying when I joined this site about 5 years ago,since then I have tried clomid,no BFP then,tried soy isoflavens,no BFP then,tried Femara,no BFP ,here I am trying clomid,50mg,2-6, again this year,I;ve waited this long so i'm not giving up,until i'm a mom*

Praying you get your BFP! Ok I'm new. Did you get your BFP?:dohh:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi ladies 1'm on round 6 of 100mgs of clomid,AF is due any time now,but although i've been really tired and have some nausea I think she'll show her head today,I hope not though*


----------



## faith2015

Hello ladies!! Nightnurse wanted me to check this forum out! So glad I did because everyone here understands this process.

I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. I am CD11 or 1DPO I have no clue :dohh: I heard clomid drys up our EWCM, now its going to be difficult for me to pin point the big O. I took a test Sunday and Monday morning, both showed a faint line so it tells me that its coming, but I took another Monday night (please don't ask me why I took 2 in 2 days, I can be very anal :wacko: ) but the line wasn't even there???? Could that be because it was at night?

And today I am experiencing, being very wet down there, like I pee'd. From a clomid user calculator it predicted me to O yesterday which would make today 1DPO. In my mind, i feel like that is way to soon.

BTW my doctor isn't monitoring me, I feel like its wasting my time and abusing my body.


----------



## Nightnurse

Welcome faith,I get so stressed that I dont do any of that stuff,just keep checking my body for signs and trying to cover all bases,good luck hun


----------



## TTCBean

New to this thread, not new to clomid (DS is a clomid baby!). Started 100mg on the 5th - had my last pills yesterday. Eeek! I have my mid-cycle u/s on Friday morning! Prayers needed! :) I haven't o'd or had AF since I got pregnant with my son... he's nearly 22 months now (I am breastfeeding though... but had no o or af when TTC him). With that said, doctor just put me right on Clomid without AF, so pretending it was "CD3", so now I'm on "CD8."


----------



## faith2015

Nightnurse said:


> Welcome faith,I get so stressed that I dont do any of that stuff,just keep checking my body for signs and trying to cover all bases,good luck hun

I just had EWCM!!!!! The O is coming :happydance:


----------



## Mommieh25

Nightnurse said:


> *Hi ladies 1'm on round 6 of 100mgs of clomid,AF is due any time now,but although i've been really tired and have some nausea I think she'll show her head today,I hope not though*


Noooooooo we're not ready!!!!!!!! Lol we'll pray she doesn't show. I understand though the waiting game gets to you.


----------



## faith2015

Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?


----------



## IAmKai

faith2015 said:


> Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?

Faith, sorry I missed you on the other thread. Just wanted to wish you luck this cycle!


----------



## TTCBean

CD "13" and no O yet... midcycle u/s at CD "11" only showed 2 follicles on right side... sadly only 10mm and 12mm. :( Was told not to give up hope and start doing OPKs this weekend. When I got got pregnant on Clomid with my DS, I didn't O until CD24 so not giving up hope...


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> Hello ladies!! Nightnurse wanted me to check this forum out! So glad I did because everyone here understands this process.
> 
> I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. I am CD11 or 1DPO I have no clue :dohh: I heard clomid drys up our EWCM, now its going to be difficult for me to pin point the big O. I took a test Sunday and Monday morning, both showed a faint line so it tells me that its coming, but I took another Monday night (please don't ask me why I took 2 in 2 days, I can be very anal :wacko: ) but the line wasn't even there???? Could that be because it was at night?
> 
> And today I am experiencing, being very wet down there, like I pee'd. From a clomid user calculator it predicted me to O yesterday which would make today 1DPO. In my mind, i feel like that is way to soon.
> 
> BTW my doctor isn't monitoring me, I feel like its wasting my time and abusing my body.

I am having horrible side effects on this second round. I hope it means good things.

Is there a link to the clomid user ovulation calendar?


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Nightnurse wanted me to check this forum out! So glad I did because everyone here understands this process.
> 
> I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. I am CD11 or 1DPO I have no clue :dohh: I heard clomid drys up our EWCM, now its going to be difficult for me to pin point the big O. I took a test Sunday and Monday morning, both showed a faint line so it tells me that its coming, but I took another Monday night (please don't ask me why I took 2 in 2 days, I can be very anal :wacko: ) but the line wasn't even there???? Could that be because it was at night?
> 
> And today I am experiencing, being very wet down there, like I pee'd. From a clomid user calculator it predicted me to O yesterday which would make today 1DPO. In my mind, i feel like that is way to soon.
> 
> BTW my doctor isn't monitoring me, I feel like its wasting my time and abusing my body.
> 
> I am having horrible side effects on this second round. I hope it means good things.
> 
> Is there a link to the clomid user ovulation calendar?Click to expand...



Here is the link that i used

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Nightnurse wanted me to check this forum out! So glad I did because everyone here understands this process.
> 
> I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. I am CD11 or 1DPO I have no clue :dohh: I heard clomid drys up our EWCM, now its going to be difficult for me to pin point the big O. I took a test Sunday and Monday morning, both showed a faint line so it tells me that its coming, but I took another Monday night (please don't ask me why I took 2 in 2 days, I can be very anal :wacko: ) but the line wasn't even there???? Could that be because it was at night?
> 
> And today I am experiencing, being very wet down there, like I pee'd. From a clomid user calculator it predicted me to O yesterday which would make today 1DPO. In my mind, i feel like that is way to soon.
> 
> BTW my doctor isn't monitoring me, I feel like its wasting my time and abusing my body.
> 
> I am having horrible side effects on this second round. I hope it means good things.
> 
> Is there a link to the clomid user ovulation calendar?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link that i used
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculatorClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I used it and we have been busy, DH and I. :winkwink:


----------



## faith2015

IAmKai said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?
> 
> Faith, sorry I missed you on the other thread. Just wanted to wish you luck this cycle!Click to expand...

thank you so much!! I will keep you posted!!
7DPO : Cramps in lower abdomen, bloating like no other (I cant button my work pants), my nips are so sore to touch, my cervix is soft kinda feels like lips, very watery CM and I am so hungry and tired!!!!

Also I am proud to say that I found a new doctor!!! I will see her March 18th!! She is very VBAC friendly and her specialty is infertility but she is a OBGyn :happydance:

I am hoping I can get answers, and I am hoping for more bed side manors!!!! :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Nightnurse wanted me to check this forum out! So glad I did because everyone here understands this process.
> 
> I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. I am CD11 or 1DPO I have no clue :dohh: I heard clomid drys up our EWCM, now its going to be difficult for me to pin point the big O. I took a test Sunday and Monday morning, both showed a faint line so it tells me that its coming, but I took another Monday night (please don't ask me why I took 2 in 2 days, I can be very anal :wacko: ) but the line wasn't even there???? Could that be because it was at night?
> 
> And today I am experiencing, being very wet down there, like I pee'd. From a clomid user calculator it predicted me to O yesterday which would make today 1DPO. In my mind, i feel like that is way to soon.
> 
> BTW my doctor isn't monitoring me, I feel like its wasting my time and abusing my body.
> 
> I am having horrible side effects on this second round. I hope it means good things.
> 
> Is there a link to the clomid user ovulation calendar?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link that i used
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculatorClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I used it and we have been busy, DH and I. :winkwink:Click to expand...



oooohhhh girl get it!!! :happydance::sex:


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> IAmKai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?
> 
> Faith, sorry I missed you on the other thread. Just wanted to wish you luck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you so much!! I will keep you posted!!
> 7DPO : Cramps in lower abdomen, bloating like no other (I cant button my work pants), my nips are so sore to touch, my cervix is soft kinda feels like lips, very watery CM and I am so hungry and tired!!!!
> 
> Also I am proud to say that I found a new doctor!!! I will see her March 18th!! She is very VBAC friendly and her specialty is infertility but she is a OBGyn :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping I can get answers, and I am hoping for more bed side manors!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds hopeful! I'm excited for you. There is nothing like new beginnings! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAmKai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?
> 
> Faith, sorry I missed you on the other thread. Just wanted to wish you luck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you so much!! I will keep you posted!!
> 7DPO : Cramps in lower abdomen, bloating like no other (I cant button my work pants), my nips are so sore to touch, my cervix is soft kinda feels like lips, very watery CM and I am so hungry and tired!!!!
> 
> Also I am proud to say that I found a new doctor!!! I will see her March 18th!! She is very VBAC friendly and her specialty is infertility but she is a OBGyn :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping I can get answers, and I am hoping for more bed side manors!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds hopeful! I'm excited for you. There is nothing like new beginnings! :happydance: :thumbup:Click to expand...



https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/20150223_170603_zps3nxbut6s.jpg

I tested BFN i believe, I am going to retest friday and then wait for AF to show!


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAmKai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experience horrible discomfort during ovulation on clomid?
> 
> Faith, sorry I missed you on the other thread. Just wanted to wish you luck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you so much!! I will keep you posted!!
> 7DPO : Cramps in lower abdomen, bloating like no other (I cant button my work pants), my nips are so sore to touch, my cervix is soft kinda feels like lips, very watery CM and I am so hungry and tired!!!!
> 
> Also I am proud to say that I found a new doctor!!! I will see her March 18th!! She is very VBAC friendly and her specialty is infertility but she is a OBGyn :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping I can get answers, and I am hoping for more bed side manors!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds hopeful! I'm excited for you. There is nothing like new beginnings! :happydance: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/20150223_170603_zps3nxbut6s.jpg
> 
> I tested BFN i believe, I am going to retest friday and then wait for AF to show!Click to expand...

Keep us posted!


----------



## Nightnurse

*think on my 7th round now round 2 of 100 tried day 5-9 thi time,it hard to keep track these day,trying to BD lots in hope that i reach my target/s, 

Good luck everyone*


----------



## faith2015

Nightnurse said:


> *think on my 7th round now round 2 of 100 tried day 5-9 thi time,it hard to keep track these day,trying to BD lots in hope that i reach my target/s,
> 
> Good luck everyone*

if af arrives friday Ill start my 3rd round of 50mg CD3-7!!! I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Smithmommy130

Hi ladies, can I join? We just started up again at the fertility specialist last month and got my prescription for met and clomid to start clomid in March when AF arrives. DS was conceived on clomid, so I am hoping we have another successful go of it. My clomid dose is 150 CD 4-5, then 100mg 6-9. I am also on 1500mg of met. My fingers are crossed for all of you ladies.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Welcome Smithmommy130,what dose were you on and how long to comcieve your son?

why the strange dosage,most ladies to one straight dosage all the time*


----------



## Smithmommy130

Thanks, it was the same dose to conceive my son. I was on a lower does back in September 2012, conceived on the first round, but m/c at 6 weeks. Took some time off and tried again in April 2013, conceived again on a higher dose and with progesterone supplements after ovulation. 

I am not sure of the strange dose, I never asked the doctor because that's all I have known, but the next time I see him, I can certainly ask. I have friends that use the same practice I go to and all the docs in that practice use doses like this. I will let you know when I get the answer.



Nightnurse said:


> *Welcome Smithmommy130,what dose were you on and how long to comcieve your son?
> 
> why the strange dosage,most ladies to one straight dosage all the time*


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi ladies checking in. How is everyone? Seems like a lot has happened since I've been gone.

Welcome Smithmommy


----------



## Nightnurse

*What r u ladies up to,AF should be here on March 8th,day after my birthday so I hope she stays away and gives me a great birthday present*


----------



## Smithmommy130

So with this PCOS diagnosis I am not sure when I ovulate or if I even do, but yesterday I am pretty sure I ovulated. I had a lot of pressure and twinges and EWCM. We did not BD because my birthday is coming up and didn't want to risk being preggers for my birthday. (By the way, I am not on clomid this cycle.) I wrote down what I felt and I will be curious if I get my period in two weeks (my cycles are definitely not regular, so not predictable). I don't know if this is due to the met and other vitamins I have been taking for the past month. I will let you know in two weeks!


----------



## Nightnurse

*When is your birthday hun?*


----------



## Smithmommy130

Nightnurse said:


> *When is your birthday hun?*

March 12!


----------



## Nightnurse

Mines id tomorrow the 7th,go pisces


----------



## faith2015

CD 11 today, I got a smiley face of a digi this morning, so O is coming very soon, BD last night and I am going to continue a few days after I see nothing!! (just a little update nothing new)


----------



## AlliCat

I have a 14 month old son as a result of 2 Clomid cycles. First one just Clomid at 100mgs, unsuccessful. Round 2 at 150mgs we used preseed and I took Robitussin. We are now trying for number 2 with Clomid. I plan on using Robitussin and Preseed. Taking 100mgs Clomid days 5-9 and am on day 4. Today I started experiencing wet/slippery cm along with feeling something going on in my right ovary area. Is this a good thing?? Hubby and I BD'd yesterday and the day before and are letting him build up til Thursday, which will be day 10 and then BD every other day until day 22. Does this seem like a good plan?


----------



## Nightnurse

*Good Luck hun*


----------



## Nightnurse

Still waiting on AF to how up


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF showed up,6 days late,maybe I O'd Later,at least I have it all down for reference,must try harder for my Chrismas Miracle then,will update soon*


----------



## AlliCat

I am on CD 13 and having a pinching, stretching, heaviness and sensitive feeling in my right pelvic area. Is this ovulation??? Does the pain happen before after or during actual release of the egg? Hubby and I are Bding every other day started day 10 and will BD every other day til day 22.


----------



## LuluLauren

Hi everyone,

I apologize if I am in thee wrong area for this topic, but I am brand new to baby bump.

I was just curious if anyone has use the CBfM with clomid? I am on month 2. Month one I toook the clomid cd 5-9, as directed by doctor. I got peaks on days 15 and 16. This month (month 2), I had highs from cd 6-25, and today, cd 26, I finally went back down to low. I did have 2 blue lines on the CBfM test stick on days 14 and 15 this month, but never peaked. I felt decent cramping in my ovary areas during this time. Did I ovulate? Is it possible I'm pregnant? I don't "feel" pregnant, only have sore breasts. With my four year old boy I was very sick, and had morning sickness with myth pregnancy from last year (miscarried at 7 weeks). I am starting to lose hope. It tought that the clomid was going to be my answer, but now


----------



## faith2015

LuluLauren said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize if I am in thee wrong area for this topic, but I am brand new to baby bump.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone has use the CBfM with clomid? I am on month 2. Month one I toook the clomid cd 5-9, as directed by doctor. I got peaks on days 15 and 16. This month (month 2), I had highs from cd 6-25, and today, cd 26, I finally went back down to low. I did have 2 blue lines on the CBfM test stick on days 14 and 15 this month, but never peaked. I felt decent cramping in my ovary areas during this time. Did I ovulate? Is it possible I'm pregnant? I don't "feel" pregnant, only have sore breasts. With my four year old boy I was very sick, and had morning sickness with myth pregnancy from last year (miscarried at 7 weeks). I am starting to lose hope. It tought that the clomid was going to be my answer, but now

For me clomid has a way of tricking my body. And some do say it gives you pregnancy symptoms. How many DPO are you?

I also always tell people not to compare your pregnancy's with your others (if you have any), all of them can be different. I know before I had my DD I miscarried at 10 weeks, I had horrible morning sickness that caused me to stay in bed pretty much from week 3 until the bloody massacre started. My pregnancy with my DD, I didn't even find out I was pregnant with her until I was 7 weeks prego (AF never really was clockwork for me). No morning sickness, no sore boobs, no pains etc.

:dust: baby dust to you that this is the start of a :bfp: . I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid 3-4 DPO for me. I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot because the past 2 times I felt pregnant and I really wasn't :growlmad: (it was the clomid)


----------



## LuluLauren

Thank you so much for replying. I am not realsure how many days I am post ovulation. I never got a "peak" this month on the CBFM, but felt like I was ovulating on day 15-16 with cramping and I had 2 blue lines on the CBFM test stick. So IF that was really my ovulation time, I would be 11-12 dpo. I am just so disheartened by this whole process (as I am sure many are). I am 33 years old and feel like I'm running out of time. 



faith2015 said:


> LuluLauren said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize if I am in thee wrong area for this topic, but I am brand new to baby bump.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone has use the CBfM with clomid? I am on month 2. Month one I toook the clomid cd 5-9, as directed by doctor. I got peaks on days 15 and 16. This month (month 2), I had highs from cd 6-25, and today, cd 26, I finally went back down to low. I did have 2 blue lines on the CBfM test stick on days 14 and 15 this month, but never peaked. I felt decent cramping in my ovary areas during this time. Did I ovulate? Is it possible I'm pregnant? I don't "feel" pregnant, only have sore breasts. With my four year old boy I was very sick, and had morning sickness with myth pregnancy from last year (miscarried at 7 weeks). I am starting to lose hope. It tought that the clomid was going to be my answer, but now
> 
> For me clomid has a way of tricking my body. And some do say it gives you pregnancy symptoms. How many DPO are you?
> 
> I also always tell people not to compare your pregnancy's with your others (if you have any), all of them can be different. I know before I had my DD I miscarried at 10 weeks, I had horrible morning sickness that caused me to stay in bed pretty much from week 3 until the bloody massacre started. My pregnancy with my DD, I didn't even find out I was pregnant with her until I was 7 weeks prego (AF never really was clockwork for me). No morning sickness, no sore boobs, no pains etc.
> 
> :dust: baby dust to you that this is the start of a :bfp: . I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid 3-4 DPO for me. I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot because the past 2 times I felt pregnant and I really wasn't :growlmad: (it was the clomid)Click to expand...


----------



## faith2015

update on my cycle, anyone ever gone through this?

Welp I got the progesterone results and they aren't good. On CD20 my levels were at 8.7 which is below the normal rate from what my OB told me, which means I didn't O on Clomid 50mg. So she wants me to go back in the morning CD22 for another blood sample to see if we get a different level. She did tell me the game plan for next cycle and I am scared. I hate clomid and I hate what it does to my body at 50mg, I can only imagine what 100 or 150mg will do to me. She told me to wait until I find out if its a :bfn: or :bfp: I keep thinking to myself, if I didnt have a good level then why wait to :test: :cry:

ughh I want to throw my hands up and drink my liver away


----------



## TTCBean

Got my prescription for Provera (7 days) and CD 3-7 150mg Clomid... I can start it any day now!! I want to do it now but my DH is worried I could be pregnant since I had a few dark OPKs (not positive in my eyes) a week ago... he says to wait until April 1, I say NOW lol. Just did HPT and negative.


----------



## AlliCat

Started feeling a dull achy/ stabbing pain in my lower abdomen and right pelvic area followed by a gush of milky white CM a few hours ago. Got my first positive OPK at 4PM today. I took Clomid days 5-9 and am on day 17. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day since day 10, so we are off today. Planning on BDing tomorrow, Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday. When exactly will my egg be released after the positive OPK today? Do you think Hubby and I will catch it with the way we have been going and will be going over the next few days??


----------



## faith2015

AlliCat said:


> Started feeling a dull achy/ stabbing pain in my lower abdomen and right pelvic area followed by a gush of milky white CM a few hours ago. Got my first positive OPK at 4PM today. I took Clomid days 5-9 and am on day 17. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day since day 10, so we are off today. Planning on BDing tomorrow, Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday. When exactly will my egg be released after the positive OPK today? Do you think Hubby and I will catch it with the way we have been going and will be going over the next few days??

The instructions my OB gave me yesterday is when you get a + BD that day and the next


----------



## AlliCat

faith2015 said:


> update on my cycle, anyone ever gone through this?
> 
> Welp I got the progesterone results and they aren't good. On CD20 my levels were at 8.7 which is below the normal rate from what my OB told me, which means I didn't O on Clomid 50mg. So she wants me to go back in the morning CD22 for another blood sample to see if we get a different level. She did tell me the game plan for next cycle and I am scared. I hate clomid and I hate what it does to my body at 50mg, I can only imagine what 100 or 150mg will do to me. She told me to wait until I find out if its a :bfn: or :bfp: I keep thinking to myself, if I didnt have a good level then why wait to :test: :cry:
> 
> ughh I want to throw my hands up and drink my liver away

I have never been on 50mgs. I have been on 100mgs and 150mgs and had no side effects. They say that for whatever reason the low doese like 25mgs and 50mgs are when people have the bad side effects, which I don't get but it is true! Baby dust!!!!


----------



## AlliCat

faith2015 said:


> AlliCat said:
> 
> 
> Started feeling a dull achy/ stabbing pain in my lower abdomen and right pelvic area followed by a gush of milky white CM a few hours ago. Got my first positive OPK at 4PM today. I took Clomid days 5-9 and am on day 17. Hubby and I have been BDing every other day since day 10, so we are off today. Planning on BDing tomorrow, Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday. When exactly will my egg be released after the positive OPK today? Do you think Hubby and I will catch it with the way we have been going and will be going over the next few days??
> 
> The instructions my OB gave me yesterday is when you get a + BD that day and the nextClick to expand...

My ob/gyno said "keep your "activities" to every other day and you should hit it" but at the same time I am unsure. Hubby wants the rest day and then to go for 2 or 3 days....


----------



## faith2015

AlliCat said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> update on my cycle, anyone ever gone through this?
> 
> Welp I got the progesterone results and they aren't good. On CD20 my levels were at 8.7 which is below the normal rate from what my OB told me, which means I didn't O on Clomid 50mg. So she wants me to go back in the morning CD22 for another blood sample to see if we get a different level. She did tell me the game plan for next cycle and I am scared. I hate clomid and I hate what it does to my body at 50mg, I can only imagine what 100 or 150mg will do to me. She told me to wait until I find out if its a :bfn: or :bfp: I keep thinking to myself, if I didnt have a good level then why wait to :test: :cry:
> 
> ughh I want to throw my hands up and drink my liver away
> 
> I have never been on 50mgs. I have been on 100mgs and 150mgs and had no side effects. They say that for whatever reason the low doese like 25mgs and 50mgs are when people have the bad side effects, which I don't get but it is true! Baby dust!!!!Click to expand...



You just gave me hope! But that is weird!


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF showed up 5 days late,so on my 8th round and will be taking a break after this if it does not work,waiting to O now,been having unprotected sex for 15 yrs and not a sign of a bfp,so if i can hold out this long you can too,dont give up,when i took 50 mg i had few symptoms,it did make me horny,lol,think 100 is giving me head aches for the first time in a while,but havent been feeling my best so who knows,good luck all

P.S. Could use some friends on my journal*


----------



## sugargully

faith2015 said:


> update on my cycle, anyone ever gone through this?
> 
> Welp I got the progesterone results and they aren't good. On CD20 my levels were at 8.7 which is below the normal rate from what my OB told me, which means I didn't O on Clomid 50mg. So she wants me to go back in the morning CD22 for another blood sample to see if we get a different level. She did tell me the game plan for next cycle and I am scared. I hate clomid and I hate what it does to my body at 50mg, I can only imagine what 100 or 150mg will do to me. She told me to wait until I find out if its a :bfn: or :bfp: I keep thinking to myself, if I didnt have a good level then why wait to :test: :cry:
> 
> ughh I want to throw my hands up and drink my liver away

I'm going through this right now. Its CD 13 and no positive OPK yet. In fact it looks like they are getting lighter. I did get more side effects with the 50mg than the 100mg i'm on right now. But it seems I'm not ovulating this cycle which makes me very worried. My progesterone will be on CD 21.

Keep us posted Faith2015.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I'd love to join this group. I'm on my second round of clomid this cycle. I've been prescribed 100 mg CD5-CD9. 

Last month my antral follicle count was only 8, but this month it was 16. So, Fx for a BFP this month!

As far as side effects go, I didn't have any my first month, but this month I've been having hot flashes.


----------



## AlliCat

TTC74 said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this group. I'm on my second round of clomid this cycle. I've been prescribed 100 mg CD5-CD9.
> 
> Last month my antral follicle count was only 8, but this month it was 16. So, Fx for a BFP this month!
> 
> As far as side effects go, I didn't have any my first month, but this month I've been having hot flashes.

Welcome! I have a 15 month old son from 2 rounds of Clomid, first 100mgs days 5-9 and then 150mgs days 5-9. I am now on my 2nd cycle of 100mgs TTC #2. CD5 will be Thursday April 2nd for me!


----------



## sugargully

My DH last SA was 171mill. So his count is good but he doesn't have much energy for activities. Last month he said just tell him what the best day was. So I think I'm only getting 1 shot this month. 

My OPK turned positive finally. It lasted less than 24 hrs. Usually I get 2 days of matching dark lines. Does Clomid 100mg speed up the surge?


----------



## Nightnurse

Just waiting around to see what happens next


----------



## Nightnurse

*I'm back and on my first round of 50mg clomid,what have you guys been up to? Congrats on all the BFP'S*


----------



## Nightnurse

Just waiting to see how this all plays out


----------



## Nightnurse

Let me know what you guys have been up to


----------



## Nightnurse

*hi,group,took a break,now i'm back..took 50 mg clomid this cycle waiting on AF Tuesday 22nd of November,hope she stays away,who is joining me?*


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya, Clomid didn't work for me in the end, I moved onto injections and I got a bfp first cycle :)


----------



## Nita2806

Hello ladies, mind if I jump in? I am on my second cycle of Clomid. First cycle I was on 50mg and did not O - this cycle I am on 100mg, just finished my last Clomid 2 days ago and awaiting to see if I will O this month. :coffee:


----------



## Nightnurse

hi,good luck,hoping AF doesnt show tomorrow


----------



## Nadyaraza

Hey everyone
On my first cycle of clomid 50 mg and super depressed right now &#128542; I have irregular periods and pcos with annovulatory cycles 
Cd 14 and 15 lines got progressively darker and almost as dark too but today it's lighter than it was on say cd 12 &#128557;&#128557; I'm 37 and been TTC #1 since march 2015 ...

I've never been pregnant ever and I've never seen a pos opk in almost 2 years 

I need you ladies to tell me that it can still happen!! Feel so incomplete and it's getting hard just looking at babies now because I want them so bad &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Nita2806

Nadyaraza said:


> Hey everyone
> On my first cycle of clomid 50 mg and super depressed right now &#128542; I have irregular periods and pcos with annovulatory cycles
> Cd 14 and 15 lines got progressively darker and almost as dark too but today it's lighter than it was on say cd 12 &#128557;&#128557; I'm 37 and been TTC #1 since march 2015 ...
> 
> I've never been pregnant ever and I've never seen a pos opk in almost 2 years
> 
> I need you ladies to tell me that it can still happen!! Feel so incomplete and it's getting hard just looking at babies now because I want them so bad &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;

Hello there. Hang in there - there are other options if Clomid doesn't work. Why don't you join us at this thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2410639-clomid-buddies-107.html

There's a few of us there who is going through the exact same as you and we support each other through the process. 

xxx


----------



## Nightnurse

Good luck to all,Witing to see if AF doesnt show


----------

